# Violence erupts at Baltimore police death protest



## Saishin (Apr 26, 2015)

> Demonstrators clash with police during rally at Baltimore city hall demanding justice for black suspect Freddie Gray, who died in custody
> 
> Protesters smashed police cars and shop windows in downtown Baltimore on Saturday when the biggest demonstration over the death of a young African-American man in police custody turned violent.
> 
> ...





[YOUTUBE]flS_xtLEwbI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]lDZF4-oSgMY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Saishin (Apr 26, 2015)

[youtube]ShKAo-vLe1E[/youtube]

[youtube]4vTLPopCrqE[/youtube]


----------



## Saishin (Apr 26, 2015)

[youtube]st4IHokD4Jc[/youtube]


----------



## Saishin (Apr 26, 2015)

Freddie Gray video

[youtube]OcnmtH88zXs[/youtube]

[youtube]xXMTPGf3fFM[/youtube]


----------



## Succubus (Apr 26, 2015)

oh it has begun 

but protesters attacked random stores or cars, really?  theyre worse than cops


----------



## Blue (Apr 26, 2015)

Succubus said:


> theyre worse than cops



>implying there's even anything wrong with cops in general


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 26, 2015)

Blue said:


> >implying there's even anything wrong with cops in general


----------



## Stunna (Apr 26, 2015)

Blue said:


> >implying there's even anything wrong with cops in general


ayyy      lmao


----------



## EJ (Apr 26, 2015)

We need some stronger leadership,


----------



## Saishin (Apr 26, 2015)

Blue said:


> >implying there's even anything wrong with cops in general


If the Sweddish cops were there they would have handle the situation better 


Flow said:


> We need some stronger leadership,


Obama leadership isn't strong?


----------



## Saishin (Apr 26, 2015)

RT Reporter Robbed by Youths On-Air While Covering Baltimore Protests

[youtube]fd2Ibw7wrvs[/youtube]


----------



## EJ (Apr 26, 2015)

Saishin said:


> Obama leadership isn't strong?



He is supposed to fight for the American people as a whole. If he were to specifically speak out for one group of people, it would alienate a lot of his supporters. He plays it safe, and I don't blame him.


----------



## Saishin (Apr 26, 2015)

Flow said:


> He is supposed to fight for the American people as a whole. If he were to specifically speak out for one group of people, it would alienate a lot of his supporters. He plays it safe, and I don't blame him.


Well he's in his final mandate so he shouldn't care about to alienate his supporters


----------



## EJ (Apr 26, 2015)

Saishin said:


> RT Reporter Robbed by Youths On-Air While Covering Baltimore Protests
> 
> [youtube]fd2Ibw7wrvs[/youtube]



Category: Gaming

*reads the comments*





> why the fuck do they send reporters to the zoo for fucks sake





> well that reporter got melanine enriched... how does that red pill taste?





> And they wonder why people shoot them.





> A GATLING GUN WOULD HAVE BEEN SUFFICIENT HERE.





> Utter human garbage. When you act like animals you deserve to be shot like animals.





> Classic, you dont see many "white" "poor" people in first world countries act like that.
> asian and indians are american immigrants who are a perfect expample, they are integrated very well. Its the culture of the african americans.


----------



## EJ (Apr 26, 2015)

Saishin said:


> Well he's in his final mandate so he shouldn't care about to alienate his supporters



Would still cause people to not take Democrats/the left seriously. You have to balance it out as a President.


----------



## Succubus (Apr 26, 2015)

Saishin said:


> RT Reporter Robbed by Youths On-Air While Covering Baltimore Protests
> 
> [youtube]fd2Ibw7wrvs[/youtube]





lol'd irl


----------



## Saishin (Apr 26, 2015)

Flow said:


> Category: Gaming
> 
> *reads the comments*


My goodness  



> Her bag probably had some Bananas in it.





> Send them back to africa, so US can live in peace, Obama too...





Flow said:


> Would still cause people to not take Democrats/the left seriously. You have to balance it out as a President.


I see


----------



## Saishin (Apr 26, 2015)

Found this on Twitter


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 26, 2015)

Had to shut down my shop early and skipped a live show because of the protesters. Stood outside my shop With a baseball bat while a bunch of kids ran around knocking shit over and breaking car windows. There were literally 10 year old kids throwing rocks at police while people who I assume are their parents or uncles/aunts egged them on.


----------



## Black Superman (Apr 26, 2015)

Saishin said:


> RT Reporter Robbed by Youths On-Air While Covering Baltimore Protests
> 
> [youtube]fd2Ibw7wrvs[/youtube]



*sighs* NB4racism


----------



## Oceania (Apr 26, 2015)

*slow claps* 

that'll show them protesters.


----------



## Succubus (Apr 26, 2015)

Blitzomaru said:


> There were literally 10 year old kids throwing rocks at police while people who I assume are their parents or uncles/aunts egged them on.



oh shit! The America Spring is coming


----------



## Oceania (Apr 26, 2015)

civil war II when?


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 26, 2015)

Let's be fare, some of them probably wanted to tear down stores and not really care about everything else.


----------



## scerpers (Apr 26, 2015)

what scum
why are they making cops' jobs harder than it already is


----------



## Oceania (Apr 26, 2015)

B Rabbit said:


> Let's be fare, some of them probably wanted to tear down stores and not really care about everything else.



yeah not really surprised. 

Most of em used the "protest" as an excuse to do it.


----------



## Saishin (Apr 26, 2015)

Blitzomaru said:


> Had to shut down my shop early and skipped a live show because of the protesters. Stood outside my shop With a baseball bat while a bunch of kids ran around knocking shit over and breaking car windows. There were literally 10 year old kids throwing rocks at police while people who I assume are their parents or uncles/aunts egged them on.


Damn,hope your shop didn't have any attacks.


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 26, 2015)

Sympathetic RT reporter gets robbed by some freedom fighters


----------



## Succubus (Apr 26, 2015)

^ its already posted


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Apr 26, 2015)

Blue said:


> >implying there's even anything wrong with cops in general



Oh I am laffin

Also I want this trying to greentext outside of an image board meme/trend to end.


----------



## Gino (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## Saishin (Apr 26, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Sympathetic RT reporter gets robbed by some freedom fighters


She's Russian,oh Putin


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 27, 2015)

The guard is coming in. Put these idiots down fast and hard and send a message. 

I will never understand how provoking the police is a way to get them to stop mistreating you


----------



## Bambina (Apr 27, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Y7HLSGEaAOo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 27, 2015)

I guess the question is, if the police force deescalates and acts defensively, if the problem folks will reflect off that and deescalate themselves too. I suppose that's the catch with restraint. Sometimes other people settle down once they see you're settled, and then some people try to take advantage of your temperament.


----------



## Plague (Apr 27, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Sympathetic RT reporter gets robbed by some freedom fighters



I feel sorry for her, she sounded so upset. 

What's wrong with those animals? Don't they see how illogical it is to be acting this way?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 27, 2015)

^Young people push forward revolutions not because they're more socially conscious, but because they're already frustrated and vibing with unrest. They are the sometimes dangerous masses acting off scents of history, politics, prejudice, equality and rights they don't understand and don't investigate beyond something to shout at a television camera. Even if they do investigate it - there's only so much you can understand when you're 16, 18, 20. And by some accounts the young guys are the ones that started the rioting and looting.


----------



## lucky (Apr 27, 2015)

Blitzomaru said:


> Had to shut down my shop early and skipped a live show because of the protesters. Stood outside my shop With a baseball bat while a bunch of kids ran around knocking shit over and breaking car windows. There were literally 10 year old kids throwing rocks at police while people who I assume are their parents or uncles/aunts egged them on.



hope your shop stays ok, man.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 27, 2015)

ImperatorMortis said:


> Oh I am laffin
> 
> Also I want this trying to greentext outside of an image board meme/trend to end.



>greentext


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 27, 2015)

ImperatorMortis said:


> Oh I am laffin
> 
> Also I want this trying to greentext outside of an image board meme/trend to end.



>still not having resigned yourself to it after it's been going on for like a decade

:letgo


----------



## Zef (Apr 27, 2015)

This shit is close to my home.
Can't say I'm surprised by the reaction. Baltimore for as long as I can remember has been pretty ghetto. 
What I'm seeing on television is just pure insanity though.On CNN they showed firemen attempting to put out a fire, then this moron took a knife, and cut two openings in the fire hose. They did this right in front of the CNN reporter too.:rofl


----------



## Soca (Apr 27, 2015)

Bloods and Crips are still a thing?


----------



## EJ (Apr 27, 2015)

Marcellina said:


> Bloods and Crips are still a thing?



 **


----------



## MasterSitsu (Apr 27, 2015)

Cant really defend this officer but what the rioters are doing is shit and showing america that they are living up to their stereotype


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 27, 2015)

Update: My shops are good. The gamestop 4 blocks from me got looted. I sold my gun 4 years ago, my rifle last year, but I have a lot of swords that I just spend the past 3 hours sharpening. Let someone come into one of my shops acting a fool.


----------



## hammer (Apr 27, 2015)

swords never run out of ammo

ediit: what do you sell btw


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 27, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]QESGx__zewU[/YOUTUBE]


HOLY. SHIT. "Space to destroy shit?" And this is Baltimore's mayor btw....


----------



## MasterSitsu (Apr 28, 2015)

how long before Baltimore becomes like something from fall out new vegas


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 28, 2015)

MasterSitsu said:


> how long before Baltimore becomes like something from fall out new vegas


As soon as the nukes drop.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 28, 2015)

> Classic, you dont see many "white" "poor" people in first world countries act like that.



This comment stood out to me. There's that double-edged sword in reporting certain stories though. People complain that no one reports on white victims of police brutality, but they also rarely report on riots done by groups of majority white people too, despite its frequency. Some of it is over the dumbest shit too, like football...



reiatsuflow said:


> I guess the question is, if the police force deescalates and acts defensively, if the problem folks will reflect off that and deescalate themselves too. I suppose that's the catch with restraint. Sometimes other people settle down once they see you're settled, and then some people try to take advantage of your temperament.



Well, gangs had since involved themselves in these protests contrast to elsewhere particularly so that is not happening. A failure to properly instill values among young people, and their natural impulsiveness as well as the advent of social media makes the old form of protest a dead art I'm afraid, at least for the most part.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 28, 2015)

And with these riots, their cause has been irrevocably tainted.


----------



## SLB (Apr 28, 2015)

They kind of have to agree to a petmanent truce i.e.no more gang affiliations for this to matter much. 

Won't make a difference if they just go back to shooting each other.


----------



## Black Superman (Apr 28, 2015)

Flow said:


> He is supposed to fight for the American people as a whole. If he were to specifically speak out for one group of people, it would alienate a lot of his supporters. He plays it safe, and I don't blame him.



How many American Presidents have actually done that though? Obama is the only president who's suppose to be impartial and not take a stance one way or another.  Many of these people are his constituents. He can't divide the country anymore than him just being black and existing in the white house.

Fuck that, his job is to keep it real with the American people. If they don't like it then boo-fucking hoo.


----------



## Black Superman (Apr 28, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> This comment stood out to me. There's that double-edged sword in reporting certain stories though. People complain that no one reports on white victims of police brutality, but they also rarely report on riots done by groups of majority white people too, despite its frequency. Some of it is over the dumbest shit too, like football...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, gangs had since involved themselves in these protests contrast to elsewhere particularly so that is not happening. A failure to properly instill values among young people, and their natural impulsiveness as well as the advent of social media makes the old form of protest a dead art I'm afraid, at least for the most part.



Hockey and Pumpkin festivals are serious business.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 28, 2015)

Saishin said:


> [youtube]ShKAo-vLe1E[/youtube]
> 
> [youtube]4vTLPopCrqE[/youtube]



The dude that grabbed the mic


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 28, 2015)

Zero said:
			
		

> Fuck that, his job is to keep it real with the American people



lol no it isnt


----------



## Fang (Apr 28, 2015)

As someone living in the actual DC-MD-VA metropolitan tri-state area, its a pretty surreal experience knowing what's going on literally a handful of miles across a skip over the Potomac river.


----------



## Black Superman (Apr 28, 2015)

WAD said:


> lol no it isnt



George Washington kept it real (If the anecdotes are to be believed)
So did Lincoln, Eisenhower and JFK. Two of which were assassinated but that's besides the point.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 28, 2015)

hammer said:


> swords never run out of ammo
> 
> ediit: what do you sell btw



I manage a Vapor store. Also work at the bar above it now and then.



Utopia Realm said:


> [YOUTUBE]QESGx__zewU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> HOLY. SHIT. "Space to destroy shit?" And this is Baltimore's mayor btw....



I've been debating this with people. And teh fact that there was a backlash about those comments on Saturday is the reason the police backed off at first today and things got the way they are. If you just cordon off protest areas, you can minimize damage.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 28, 2015)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> George Washington kept it real (If the anecdotes are to be believed)
> So did Lincoln, Eisenhower and JFK. Two of which were assassinated but that's besides the point.



well sure but that wasnt in their job description


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 28, 2015)

wait is this a serious debate about whether a president has a duty to "keep it real" like this is a phrase with a consistent and clear meaning


----------



## Atlas (Apr 28, 2015)

Has the race war finally begun?


----------



## Succubus (Apr 28, 2015)

Planet of the Apes 4


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 28, 2015)

Saishin said:


> [youtube]gSmWuCx_VII[/youtube]



these dumb mother fuckers must have the worst police training ever...

or do they not have tear gas and fire hoses in Baltimore? I mean, that _is_ standard riot control procedure.


----------



## Succubus (Apr 28, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]rvu0qK8ykSg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## αce (Apr 28, 2015)

Blue said:


> >implying there's even anything wrong with cops in general







Justice department found unimaginable amounts of corruption within the ferguson police department. You'd be fooling yourself to think that they're a lone case. These rioters are stupid yeah, but let's not act like a bunch of retards in Baltimore are somehow worse than systemic corruption in law enforcement agencies across the country.


----------



## Succubus (Apr 28, 2015)

Shopkeeper dragged from store and beaten during Baltimore riots

[YOUTUBE]fNFS6IuDIyc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 28, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> these dumb mother fuckers must have the worst police training ever...
> 
> or do they not have tear gas and fire hoses in Baltimore? I mean, that _is_ standard riot control procedure.



I was talking about this to my aunta couple hours ago. You'd think Baltimore would have brought something like that if they expected a major riot to happen..


----------



## EJ (Apr 28, 2015)

So people are making this into an ethnicity thing despite the fact that riots like this happen over fucking sports in Europe every now and then..


----------



## EJ (Apr 28, 2015)

> “A number of protesters were concerned that Baltimore—nicknamed “Charm City”—was being treated unfairly in the media after the trouble on Saturday. Baltimore was not out of control,” said Karen DeCamp, a director at the Greater Homewood Community Corporation, a nonprofit advocacy organization, who was demonstrating outside the funeral home, Sunday. “Baltimore was not burning. A very small number of people made some trouble, and it was completely blown out of proportion.”
> 10,000 people from across the country peacefully protested in Baltimore in support of the seeking of justice of the death of Freddie Gray. Despite the fact that 100 of the 10,000 acted up and approximately 35 people  were arrested after the peaceful protest, (that’s about 1%), much of the mainstream media used attention grabbing words in their headlines like ‘Protest Turns Destructive, (USA Today)’ ‘Scenes of Chaos In Baltimore… (NY Times), Dozens Arrested After Protest Turns Violent (WBAL TV). One website BreitBart.com’s headlines read: 1,000 Black Rioters In Baltimore Smash Police Cars, Attack Motorists In Frenzied Protest.
> 
> The truth is you had 10,000 plus people come together in unity in support of the fight for justice for Freddie Gray. While the numbers vary, 100 or so were the ones you saw acting up on the news and the 35 persons who were arrested were the ones you read about. But reporting that won’t bring in the ratings that attract a heavy advertising revenue.
> ...






Not sure if this link is credible though.  It's amazing how the media ignores the huge amount of peaceful protesting if this is the case. But the rioting deserves a place in the news as well.


----------



## Blue (Apr 28, 2015)

I hope people are noticing how cops are being sent to the hospital by the dozen while these subhuman chimps are being left completely unmolested

I'm not saying that's wrong per se given the circumstances, but people should at least be putting this down in their handy-dandy notebooks and circling it in red

Blue lives matter

^you heard it here first


----------



## Mider T (Apr 28, 2015)

Blitz what does your shop sell and why were you doing a taping on TV?



Blue said:


> I hope people are noticing how cops are being sent to the hospital by the dozen while these subhuman chimps are being left completely unmolested
> 
> I'm not saying that's wrong per se given the circumstances, but people should at least be putting this down in their handy-dandy notebooks and circling it in red
> 
> ...



Gd rce b8 m8


----------



## Bender (Apr 28, 2015)

Flow said:


> I like how you lump violent protesters and generalize them all as "the black community".




Sigh... 

I ain't mean to imply that. I'm saying those of the black community need to sit down and think clearly and not be coo-coo bananas.

@ZerotheDestroyer

I don't care what another person thinks of me. Also I'm hardly trying to score "brownie points" with Blue. There's one point with him I agree on and that's about it.


----------



## Black Superman (Apr 28, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> wait is this a serious debate about whether a president has a duty to "keep it real" like this is a phrase with a consistent and clear meaning



Being authentic with the American people, that's all it means. 



> Staying true to yourself, your faith, your life and constantly seeking the truth.
> 
> You are keeping it real as long as you do not harm yourself or anyone around you physically mentally or spiritually.
> 
> ...



Ex: Bernie Sanders keeps it real. Mitt Romney not so much.


----------



## Bender (Apr 28, 2015)

Stay safe Blitz.   



Also if you do happen to come across a protestor that tries to mug you, after knocking their ass out with the bat say :

[YOUTUBE]lSet6htnVcQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 28, 2015)

People are burning down their own neighborhoods and nobody seems to give a damn. Just bitching about the police trying to save said neighborhoods.

Damn bizarro world. Really I think we should simply give in and have the police leave these areas and let the locals manage themselves.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Apr 28, 2015)

fuck the police!


----------



## Bender (Apr 28, 2015)

@MegaHarrison

It'll be a prototype of the world that teabagger who want "no government". 

It'll be like that episode of Family Guy where Quahog is lawless sack of shit:

[YOUTUBE]hIoyCNvTZD4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EJ (Apr 28, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Damn bizarro world. Really I think we should simply give in and have the police leave these areas and let the locals manage themselves.



hahaha, of course your logic would be

"due to a small portion of the protesters being violent, I say we just pull the police out of those areas and leave things unattended! That should show the public that they need authority figures protecting and serving them!"


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 28, 2015)

Flow said:


> hahaha, of course your logic would be
> 
> "due to a small portion of the protesters being violent, I say we just pull the police out of those areas and leave things unattended! That should show the public that they need authority figures protecting and serving them!"



These same kinds of protestors . Obviously that's not realistic, but we should institute on a local level to appease them. I think giving  what they want would be a positive step in race relations.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 28, 2015)

God, you're a fucking idiot Mega. This has shit to do with what Obama said on that matter. You really do have an enormously difficult time looking at black Americans as individuals.


----------



## EJ (Apr 28, 2015)

You're saying because of a small portion of idiots are offering little to reach common ground or since a small portion are being violent, that "We should just pull the police out if that's what these small portions want". 

your solution doesn't involve people not destroying their own neighborhoods, police receiving more adequate training, police wearing cameras, etc. Just "Pull the police out". Anyone who pays attention or has picked up a book on what happens when authorities stop paying attention to a certain environment and let criminal activity fester knows how that shit plays out.

But then again, you don't really care for the black community in America so I can understand why you would offer for police to leave these areas.


----------



## Blue (Apr 28, 2015)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> You do realize he thinks of you as one of those "subhuman chimps" as well?



You know I'm half black hispanic?

The chimps are people like you who still think violence is the answer in the 21st century, and even worse, people who don't want an answer, they just want to go apeshit and burn cars.


----------



## EJ (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm about to jet real quick:

Did ZeroThedestroyer state that acts of violence like the ones in Baltimore are justified?


----------



## Blue (Apr 28, 2015)

Flow said:


> I'm about to jet real quick:
> 
> Did ZeroThedestroyer state that acts of violence like the ones in Baltimore are justified?


No, but he's about to.


----------



## EJ (Apr 28, 2015)

Blue said:


> No, but he's about to.



Oh.

So like usual, you're talking out of your ass.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Apr 28, 2015)

Shit. well

This shit wouldnt be happening if fucking cops in America werent retarded. They have it coming and unless something is seriously done to fix the situation, shit like this gonna keep on happening.


----------



## scerpers (Apr 28, 2015)

FINALLY I'VE BEEN WAITING FOR THIS RACE WAR FOREVER
i'm gettin' me mallet
fuckin' ^ (use bro) ain't getting near me and my house


----------



## Blue (Apr 28, 2015)

Flow said:


> Oh.
> 
> So like usual, you're talking out of your ass.



You're gonna be sorry you talked shit when Zero shows up here and says the violence is fine and it's the price that needs to be paid to affirm black rights.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 28, 2015)

To be fair, Zero has advocated such in the past.


----------



## Saishin (Apr 28, 2015)

Succubus said:


> [YOUTUBE]rvu0qK8ykSg[/YOUTUBE]


Good,the moms should beat up their stupid children that are vandalizing the city


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 28, 2015)

Flow said:


> So people are making this into an ethnicity thing despite the fact that riots like this happen over fucking sports in Europe every now and then..



White people don't believe they can do wrong and always harp on what blacks do.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 28, 2015)

Fear sells.


----------



## scerpers (Apr 28, 2015)

NaS said:


> White people don't believe they can do wrong and always harp on what blacks do.



well tell your brothers to stop chimping out and beating random innocent people


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 28, 2015)

NaS said:


> White people don't believe they can do wrong and always harp on what blacks do.



I'm not sure how you can blame white people for black people looting/burning down Baltimore. Even if what the cops did to this latest martyr was a satanic execution ritual, it's moot given what's going on right now.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 28, 2015)

At this point, I'm not sure if it matters whether or not these communities are actually being prosecuted or oppressed or have no hope, or whatever. If they believe these things, and that belief is widespread enough, what now? Pretend there's a poor community of people who don't respect institutions, don't respect police, don't respect schooling, try to leapfrog the system, do their own thing, fuck the man, and have a culture that propagates, spells, spreads the idea that they are being put down by the police and they need to stand up for themselves. If they believe that strongly enough to protest and riot, it almost doesn't matter if it's true or not. It almost doesn't matter if they're contributing to their own problems, if they might even be the ones causing those problems.

Depending on which community we're talking about, and how long that community has been poor or criminal, that might be what we're dealing with.

Conversations about what's actually happening might only be so helpful. There might come a point where it's not about what's actually happening, and it's more about learning what the communities believe is happening and then engaging with that belief on their terms (to a degree).


----------



## Succubus (Apr 28, 2015)

Saishin said:


> Good,the moms should beat up their stupid children that are vandalizing the city



so true tho she has been hailed as “mom of the year” over all the news


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 28, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> I'm not sure how you can blame white people for black people looting/burning down Baltimore. Even if what the cops did to this latest martyr was a satanic execution ritual, it's moot given what's going on right now.



No one said anything about the riots in Keene, New Hampshire where all those white college kids were going around fucking up the small town and flipping over cars.


No one said anything about the riots in Tampa, Florida After Cigar City Brewing Company prematurely ran out of beer at their annual release of their highly acclaimed Hunahpu's Imperial Stout, angry attendees began a small riot. Police were called to the scene and dispersed the angry crowd.

Pretty much every World cup and futbol riot caused by white Europeans, Canadians, and white Americans. 


 Again, you are Jew not white, worry about the kids you murder when you destroy Palestinian homes and neighborhoods.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 28, 2015)

Poor black people rioting gets this kind of attention partly because the culture has a narrative for it, and the country has a backdrop for it, and it's easy to communicate. When white people riot, there's only so much of a narrative this country has for that, which makes it harder to communicate, which makes it harder to sell. I don't mean that in cynical conspiratorial terms. I'm just saying it's easy to communicate, so more people pick it up. Everybody knows what they're seeing right away when they turn on the news and a bunch of black people are gathered together in this way. They all see different things from different points of view, but they all see a story, and it's a story they're familiar with.

For better or for worse, blacks in this county have stamped certain social behaviors in memorable ways. The civil rights protest is a big part of this country, and we still have that story in our culture, and it's one of the more striking images everybody recognizes from visual cues alone. That attention isn't victimizing blacks or anything. It's just where they have an immediate, visceral resonance that they can use to both their advantage and disadvantage once the cameras come on.

I actually think that cultural story is so powerful that it's a little debilitating, because there are still lots of communities that identify so strongly with the civil rights that they almost seem to keep themselves in regression, trying to re-find that powerful, proud moment in history. It's just like some areas in the middle of the country and their identification with WW2 America. Even when things change and the circumstances are different, they're almost forcing themselves backwards, fencing themselves in and maintaining those bygone circumstances just so they can keep acting the way people acted in some idealized story of their people's role in this country.

Or something.


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 28, 2015)

NaS said:


> No one said anything about the riots in Keene, New Hampshire where all those white college kids were going around fucking up the small town and flipping over cars.
> 
> 
> No one said anything about the riots in Tampa, Florida After Cigar City Brewing Company prematurely ran out of beer at their annual release of their highly acclaimed Hunahpu's Imperial Stout, angry attendees began a small riot. Police were called to the scene and dispersed the angry crowd.
> ...



Yeah, no. The acts you describe are just drunk kids fucking shit up. You don't need to call in the national guard.

And I had a nice Pali kid for lunch just now.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 28, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Yeah, no. The acts you describe are just drunk kids fucking shit up. You don't need to call in the national guard.
> 
> And I had a nice Pali kid for lunch just now.



THEY JUST SOME GOOD OL' BOYS TRYING TO HAVE A GOOD TIME YA HEAR?

Of course you'd be dumb enough to walk right into that double standard.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 28, 2015)

looting and vandalism isn't really looting and vandalism if the might White Race is doing it according to Mega


----------



## Blue (Apr 28, 2015)

When's the last time two dozen police were injured, at least 6 seriously, in a sports "riot"?

There's no double standard and you guys are being desperate.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 28, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Yeah, no. The acts you describe are just drunk kids fucking shit up. You don't need to call in the national guard.



[YOUTUBE]L5vJ6tqW9BY[/YOUTUBE]

Look at all them white people.



Poor town.


----------



## CrazyAries (Apr 28, 2015)

I can't believe he doesn't see the irony in his post. _For real?_


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 28, 2015)

Blue said:


> When's the last time two dozen police were injured, at least 6 seriously, in a sports "riot"?
> 
> There's no double standard and you guys are being desperate.



A riot is a riot you dumbfuck, the severity of such will always vary. You're just trying to shift the goalpost on the matter here.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 28, 2015)

People getting beat and requiring medical attention and things being set on fire

Ok Dan, sure thing buddy.


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 28, 2015)

This is depressing as fuck

And inescapable because I see it everywhere


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 28, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> THEY JUST SOME GOOD OL' BOYS TRYING TO HAVE A GOOD TIME YA HEAR?
> 
> Of course you'd be dumb enough to walk right into that double standard.





Parallax said:


> looting and vandalism isn't really looting and vandalism if the might White Race is doing it according to Mega





NaS said:


> [YOUTUBE]L5vJ6tqW9BY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Look at all them white people.



Lel@this.

Right, lets compare a sports riot to a city shutting down, mass looting, unconscious/murdered cops and having to call in the National Guard.

You silly people can't seem to understand the concept of scale. But by all means these people dindunuffin


----------



## Blue (Apr 28, 2015)

Parallax said:


> People getting beat and requiring medical attention and things being set on fire
> 
> Ok Dan, sure thing buddy.



P O L I C E
O F F I C E R S

Of course people get injured in riots, that's a fucking given or it's not much of a riot

But drunk sports fans fuck off when the police roll in


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 28, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Lel@this.
> 
> Right, lets compare a sports riot to a city shutting down, mass looting, unconscious/murdered cops and having to call in the National Guard.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 28, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Lel@this.
> 
> Right, lets compare a sports riot to a city shutting down, mass looting, unconscious/murdered cops and having to call in the National Guard.



Comparing a sports riot to a riot over the death of an unarmed black man which has a current trend of happening.  Which one holds more weight?


----------



## Parallax (Apr 28, 2015)

WHITE PEOPLE DONT RIOT OR SHOOT ITS OK


----------



## Blue (Apr 28, 2015)

Parallax said:


> WHITE PEOPLE DONT RIOT OR SHOOT ITS OK



Para you have to address the actual point, in this case being "Two dozen police injured"

If you do this thing where you post things unrelated to the central point, that's called "deflecting" and it makes you look dumb


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 28, 2015)

NaS said:


> Comparing a sports riot to a riot over the death of an unarmed black man which has a current trend of happening.  Which one holds more weight?



The only trend of black people dying is from other black people, who constitute the vast majority of said deaths. There's no upsurge in police shootings of blacks.

And I don't care for the reasons people rationalize into rioting they're the same breed of idiots. Moreover if you think these sons of Obama are looting Best Buys over police brutality you're hilarious deluded.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 28, 2015)

Blue said:


> Para you have to address the actual point, in this case being "Two dozen police injured"
> 
> If you do this thing where you post things unrelated to the central point, that's called "deflecting" and it makes you look dumb



Rioting over a sports team lost? There is no point to address.



Megaharrison said:


> The only trend of black people dying is from other black people, who constitute the vast majority of said deaths. There's no upsurge in police shootings of blacks.
> 
> And I don't care for the reasons people rationalize into rioting they're the same breed of idiots. Moreover if you think these sons of Obama are looting Best Buys over police brutality you're hilarious deluded.



And whites kill far more indiscriminately. Except in police cases where whites shoot and kill far more black men. Your logic fails.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 28, 2015)

Blue said:


> Para you have to address the actual point, in this case being "Two dozen police injured"
> 
> If you do this thing where you post things unrelated to the central point, that's called "deflecting" and it makes you look dumb



The only one deflecting is you. These are riots, they're plainly called as such and each resulted in a different degree of property damage and number injured than the other. That does not change the fact that they are *riots.*

The ones looking dumb are yourself and Mega.



			
				Mega said:
			
		

> There's no upsurge in police shootings of blacks.
> 
> And I don't care for the reasons people rationalize into rioting they're the same breed of idiots. Moreover if you think these sons of Obama are looting Best Buys over police brutality you're hilarious deluded.



You seriously cannot help yourself, can you? 

First no one said anything about an upsurge of shooting of blacks, but your prejudiced dumb ass has shown time and again he has no grasp on American history which directly ties to this matter. You keep arguing as if this issue is a recent thing and the outrage in response is in regard to recent events. 

There you go with that "Obama's sons" bullshit again, if you one needed any further affirmation of your racism.


----------



## Saishin (Apr 28, 2015)

> *National Guard activated in response to Baltimore violence; state of emergency declared*
> 
> The Maryland National Guard has been activated in response to violence following the funeral of Freddie Gray Monday, the governor's office said.
> 
> ...





[youtube]FPwwv74xaKw[/youtube]


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 28, 2015)

Blue said:


> P O L I C E
> O F F I C E R S
> 
> Of course people get injured in riots, that's a fucking given or it's not much of a riot
> ...



police officers don't somehow count in a fundamentally different way to other people when it comes to injuries, it's pretty clearly comparable and you're just trying to deny the parallel in order to exceptionalise this particular riot situation as if it's a difference of category, rather than what it actually is: a difference of degree  

and of course a riot touched off by the umpteenth killing of a black dude by the police would be more severe than a riot about sports


----------



## Blue (Apr 28, 2015)

NaS said:


> Rioting over a sports team lost? There is no point to address.


That's not even my point.





> And whites kill far more indiscriminately. Except in police cases where whites shoot and kill far more black men. Your logic fails.


Black police kill just as many if not more blacks than white police. You have no logic.



> The only one deflecting is you. These are riots, they're plainly called as such and each resulted in a different degree of property damage and number injured than the other. That does not change the fact that they are riots.
> 
> The ones looking dumb are yourself and Mega.


Hardly. A riot's a riot, I don't disagree. But my point has nothing to do with civil runrest nomenclature and everything to do with the number of people and number of law enforcement officers injured in this particular barnyard animal rave.


----------



## Saishin (Apr 28, 2015)

> *Baltimore mayor announces weeklong 10 p.m. curfew to quell riots*
> 
> Mayor Stephanie Rawlings-Blake announced a weeklong, citywide 10 p.m. curfew starting Tuesday night to quell riots and looting that broke out on Baltimore's west side Monday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 28, 2015)

Blue said:


> Hardly. A riot's a riot, I don't disagree. But my point has nothing to do with civil runrest nomenclature and everything to do with the number of people and number of law enforcement officers injured in this particular barnyard animal rave.



This simply means this riot is worse in degree, it does not change that the other examples are riots as well. Many of which caused considerable damage and number injured on their own.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 28, 2015)

anyway that said this obviously isn't helping shit, no more than it did in ferguson, and it's prolly time to start suppressing the looting with force 

while also having a full inquest into freddie gray's death without sweeping anything under the carpet when the riots are dealt with ofc


----------



## Blue (Apr 28, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> police officers don't somehow count in a fundamentally different way to other people when it comes to injuries


Nobody said they did. It's indicative of the degree and nature  of civil unrest in progress. 



> it's pretty clearly comparable and you're just trying to deny the parallel in order to exceptionalise this particular riot situation


As a humanitarian, they're comparable, not as a policymaker.



> and of course a riot touched off by the umpteenth shooting of a black kid by the police would be more severe than a riot about sports


>Not a shooting
>Killings of whites go unreported and unreacted to
>Hasn't even been time to investigate, let alone come to a decision, injust or otherwise

Luc pls, stop making me waste my keystokes, nothing you said here is even material


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 28, 2015)

Blue said:


> Black police kill just as many if not more blacks than white police. You have no logic.



Yea, if you adjust the white population to match the blacks. GG Blue really trying there.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Apr 28, 2015)

By riot do you mean a excuse to get free shit.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 28, 2015)

MasterSitsu said:


> By riot do you mean a excuse to get free shit.



Almost every riot has looting.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 28, 2015)

Blue said:


> Nobody said they did. It's indicative of the degree and nature  of civil unrest in progress.
> 
> As a humanitarian, they're comparable, not as a policymaker.
> 
> ...



do riots happen in an orderly fashion after an investigation in your universe


----------



## Blue (Apr 28, 2015)

NaS said:


> Yea, if you adjust the white population to match the blacks. GG Blue really trying there.



...right

That's what you do when one demographic outnumbers another

Turns out white people listen to more rap music than blacks, too - probably - so we examine it in a per-head basis

and a black cop is equally or more likely to shoot a black than a white cop, although naturally white cops shoot more overall

Why do I have to explain these things?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 28, 2015)

> >Not a shooting
> >Killings of whites go unreported and unreacted to
> >Hasn't even been time to investigate, let alone come to a decision, injust or otherwise



Blue, you're an idiot. 

First, if you can cite the figure that white suspects are killed more by white cops then clearly it is reported. The reasons are what are always unclear, however the historical background of such is world's difference from matters such as what elicited these riots. Also, while white suspects are in sheer numbers killed more often, relative to the total population of whites they are not when compared to black populations.

This really goes to a point I made in another thread where people are acting like all this outrage is based on simply recent events or that the relationships currently are something that sprung forth from such events. It's fucking idiotic.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 28, 2015)

Blue said:


> ...right
> 
> That's what you do when one demographic outnumbers another
> 
> ...



And it was explained that black cops were put in urban neighborhoods. So not a lot of white in urban neighborhoods unless you can provide a statistic. Blue stahp this, you're making yourself look more like an ass.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 28, 2015)

anyway this dude was taken into custody for possessing a switchblade and somehow wound up with 80% of his spinal cord severed

anyone can do the math on that 

most likely they used horribly excessive force and wound up killing him 

like, what is the other explanation, he tripped when he was running away and independently broke his neck? pls


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 28, 2015)

NaS said:


> And whites kill far more indiscriminately.



Whites kill more indiscriminately? What? You realize blacks are vastly disproportionately contributing to the murder rate right?



> Except in police cases where whites shoot and kill far more black men. Your logic fails.



There's not even any logic here. Between  and  blacks were killed by Cops in 2012. That's EVERYTHING, including the fact that the vast majority of these attacked the cops/brought them on themselves. Meanwhile  blacks were murdered by other blacks. 

If I were black I'd be far more afraid of black people than the police. 

Your logic fails.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 28, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Whites kill more indiscriminately? What? You realize blacks are vastly disproportionately contributing to the murder rate right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


from the washpost article 


> There is no accurate or comprehensive figure for the rate of homicides by police in the United States.


----------



## Blue (Apr 28, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> do riots happen in an orderly fashion after an investigation in your universe



You're the one who was trying to justify it by implying it's the natural result of the "upteenth shooting".

It is not the natural result. It is a fully injust, destructive, and contemptible phenomenon and nothing police in America have ever done compares.You know I'm not a fan of police or police violence, but the pressing problem is clearly not police violence. It is racial tension. Fully artificial racial tension.


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 28, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> from the washpost article



I included 2 separate figures now because of the discrepancy. Even 313 seems to be the absolute limit as it's peddled by far-left sources like OWS. In any regard, there's no figure anywhere that points out blacks are anywhere near as likely to be killed by cops than by other blacks.


----------



## KidTony (Apr 28, 2015)

Blue said:


> You're the one who was trying to justify it by implying it's the natural result of the "upteenth shooting".
> 
> It is not the natural result. It is a fully injust, destructive, and contemptible phenomenon and nothing police in America have ever done compares.Y*ou know I'm not a fan of police or police violence,* but the pressing problem is clearly not police violence. It is racial tension. Fully artificial racial tension.



If only one could tell...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 28, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Whites kill more indiscriminately? What? You realize blacks are vastly disproportionately contributing to the murder rate right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NaS is wrong there is no measure on whites killing indiscriminately, unless he means mass shootings, in which white perpetrators are the largest group. However, the homicide rates overall are overwhelmingly, intraracial. 

That aside, do I even need to point out the standard cops are or should be held to in contrast to the average citizen? 

Or the uphill battles that result in actually trying to prosecute cops for alleged unlawful actions in contrast to citizen offenders?

Your response just further shows you don't know the first thing about this matter overall. Just using it to affirm your own prejudices.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 28, 2015)

Blue said:


> You're the one who was trying to justify it by implying it's the natural result of the "upteenth shooting".
> 
> It is not the natural result. It is a fully injust, destructive, and contemptible phenomenon and nothing police in America have ever done compares.You know I'm not a fan of police or police violence, but the pressing problem is clearly not police violence. It is racial tension. Fully artificial racial tension.





Lucaniel said:


> anyway that said this obviously isn't helping shit, no more than it did in ferguson, and it's prolly time to start suppressing the looting with force
> 
> while also having a full inquest into freddie gray's death without sweeping anything under the carpet when the riots are dealt with ofc



i can think it's natural without thinking it's justified  

this is the latest in a long line of black riots over police treatment of black people that stretches back to watts, you can consider it artificial if you want, but i see it as fitting into a preexisting pattern


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 28, 2015)

Blue said:


> You're the one who was trying to justify it by implying it's the natural result of the "upteenth shooting".
> 
> It is not the natural result. It is a fully injust, destructive, and contemptible phenomenon and nothing police in America have ever done compares.You know I'm not a fan of police or police violence, but the pressing problem is clearly not police violence. It is racial tension. Fully artificial racial tension.



This is 150 years of brewing tension you sheltered fuck.


----------



## Blue (Apr 28, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> anyway this dude was taken into custody for possessing a switchblade and somehow wound up with 80% of his spinal cord severed
> 
> anyone can do the math on that
> 
> ...



My best guess is they threw him into the police van headfirst. Not appropriate, but not really excessive force or an execution, either.

There aren't a whole lot of ways to break a neck. Beatings don't usually do it.

If it turns out he had a lot of blunt force facial trauma, I'll be willing to believe the cops beat him up. I'll bet my Ryuko set he doesn't, however.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 28, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Whites kill more indiscriminately? What? You realize blacks are vastly disproportionately contributing to the murder rate right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When it comes to mass shootings whites kill far more indiscriminately. 

Bill O'reilly? No we aren't using him as credential. 

And mentioning black on black murder is irrelevant in this case. And whites aren't too far behind.

@Blue: Throwing someone in head force is not a form of excessive force? K.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 28, 2015)

Blue said:


> My best guess is they threw him into the police van headfirst. Not appropriate, but not really excessive force or an execution, either.
> 
> There aren't a whole lot of ways to break a neck. Beatings don't usually do it.
> 
> If it turns out he had a lot of blunt force facial trauma, I'll be willing to believe the cops beat him up. I'll bet my Ryuko set he doesn't, however.



but they don't have to have beaten his face, they could've just whaled on his back and a baton blow in the wrong place, like the back of his neck, could have severed his spine like that

signs of blunt force trauma around his neck/back would surely be the salient proof


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 28, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> NaS is wrong there is no measure on whites killing indiscriminately, unless he means mass shootings, in which white perpetrators are the largest group. However, the homicide rates overall are overwhelmingly, intraracial.
> 
> That aside, do I even need to point out the standard cops are or should be held to in contrast to the average citizen?
> 
> ...



Cops are held to huge standards as it is. The number of  (nevermind unjustified) compared to the violent crime rate is minuscule. Blacks of course will be disproportionately shot because they're disproportionately contributing to the crime rate. Being 12% of the population but responsible for  will do that. It's not a racist conspiracy.

Moreover this is all moot anyway, because it isn't about statistics or truth. It's about feelings. The media, academia, special interest groups, and now government create these riots then act shocked when they happen. People still claim Mike Brown had his hands up and ran away and people still think cops just go around and ritually execute black people all day. Any attempt to dissuade them from otherwise is met with cries of "you're racist" or even violence. That's the problem with these riots, is that they're not about anything tangible but rather about emotion and feeling derived from falsehoods.

And no amount of supposed police brutality can rationalize looting a Best Buy, it's not about racial injustice. They want a big TV. Stop treating these people like children and call them for the criminals they are.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 28, 2015)

albeit signs of blunt force trauma anywhere would be proof he was beaten up, signs of blunt force trauma in those specific places would prove they actually killed him


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 28, 2015)

NaS said:


> When it comes to mass shootings whites kill far more indiscriminately.
> 
> Bill O'reilly? No we aren't using him as credential.
> 
> And mentioning black on black murder is irrelevant in this case. And whites aren't too far behind.



"Too many black people are being killed by x, RIOT RIOT RIOT RIOT"

"Well more black people are being killed by y than x"

"Who cares"

You don't see a problem with this line of thought?

And if we're talking about relevancy in this case, what exactly does destroying black neighborhoods in Baltimore have to do with the death of this black guy?


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 28, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Blacks of course will be disproportionately shot because they're disproportionately contributing to the crime rate. Being 12% of the population but responsible for  will do that. It's not a racist conspiracy.



it's also fact that blacks and Hispanics suffer far harsher crimes than if a white did it, but this is not a racist conspiracy. Nope.



> And if we're talking about relevancy in this case, what exactly does destroying black neighborhoods in Baltimore have to do with the death of this black guy?



New Hampshire riot.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 28, 2015)

These last few pages are just  to read through. 

Usual Cafe shenanigans aside, these guys are doing way more damage than good. Their rioting only draws attention away from what needs to be focused on and gives people who don't care about said issue the chance to ignore it and point to all the property damage.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 28, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Cops are held to huge standards as it is.



Naturally, they are given a set of privileges and responsibilities that the average citizen does not have. 



> The number of  (nevermind unjustified) compared to the violent crime rate is minuscule. Blacks of course will be disproportionately shot because they're disproportionately contributing to the crime rate. Being 12% of the population but responsible for  will do that. It's not a racist conspiracy.



God, you're a fucking idiot.

When did I ever say that violent crime is less than police shootings? This wasn't my point at all, and I do not recall saying anything about some racist conspiracy so you can cram your Obama's sons/Eric Holder race assassins rhetoric up your ass. 

You are missing the point when you try to cite such matters in regard to this specific matter of police relationships with the black population in the United States, and the history it has. One which is still raw and fresh in the minds of many people, unlike yourself that has shown no grasp of the subject here. It shows that the matter goes completely over your head. 

Black crime as well as the issue of murder in the black community is a serious issue, that is addressed in its own capacity. All you are doing is deflecting here.



> Moreover this is all moot anyway, because it isn't about statistics or truth. It's about feelings. The media, academia, special interest groups, and now government create these riots then act shocked when they happen.



Who is talking of conspiracies now? 



> People still claim Mike Brown had his hands up and ran away and people still think cops just go around and ritually execute black people all day. Any attempt to dissuade them from otherwise is met with cries of "you're racist" or even violence. That's the problem with these riots, is that they're not about anything tangible but rather about emotion and feeling derived from falsehoods.



_This really goes to a point I made in another thread where people are acting like all this outrage is based on simply recent events or that the relationships currently are something that sprung forth from such events. It's fucking idiotic._

You are one of those people.



> And no amount of supposed police brutality can rationalize looting a Best Buy, it's not about racial injustice. They want a big TV. Stop treating these people like children and call them for the criminals they are.



No one has justified the riots here.


----------



## Blue (Apr 28, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> but they don't have to have beaten his face, they could've just whaled on his back and a baton blow in the wrong place, like the back of his neck, could have severed his spine like that
> 
> signs of blunt force trauma around his neck/back would surely be the salient proof


I mean, I guess it's possible, but I've never heard of that

All the spinal cord injuries I know of are penetrating trauma like knives or bullets, or hyperflexion or hyperextension, neither of which a baton would do. My guess is hyperflexion resulting from hitting a police van wall headfirst.

Spinal cord is like beef jerky, but tougher. Trying to beat it in half with a baton, while it's surrounded by a half inch of bone and sinew, is not gonna work.


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 28, 2015)

NaS said:


> it's also fact that blacks and Hispanics suffer far harsher crimes than if a white did it, but this is not a racist conspiracy. Nope.



This doesn't have to do with anything I said. Do you or do you not accept that blacks are vastly disproportionate in the rate they commit crimes.

And what does "suffer far harsher crimes" even mean? Do you mean sentencing? Do you really think sentencing a criminal for murder is a crime in and of itself now? How deluded are you?



> New Hampshire riot.



You talk about irrelevancy then bring up something irrelevant? Lol okay.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 28, 2015)

Again, Mega is just using these matters to affirm his own prejudices.


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 28, 2015)

Calling me racist as a response to my arguments isn't stereotypical at all Seto


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 28, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Calling me racist as a response to my arguments isn't stereotypical at all Seto



You are a racist. A spade is a spade after all. This is not the first nor the worst commentary I've seen on you on the matter of blacks in America. It's based on seeing your consistent rhetoric on this matter for a long time.

You don't care about the underlying matters of this issue, nor do you care about any actual facts except the ones you can use to your convenience. You talk all this shit of feelings and conspiracies when prejudice is one of the more irrational feelings one can have, and you've spouted conspiracy more than once here.


----------



## Fang (Apr 28, 2015)

Baltimore sucks

And racial crime is amongst the highest in the Mid-Atlantic states, even worse then DC and Richmond put together

Whatever the issue, it exists


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 28, 2015)

just to clarify

these are two sentiments which can both be held by one person

- these riots are the natural consequence of the black community feeling victimised, hunted, and marginalised by the american law enforcement system. frustration has been growing for the last few years due to a wave of reports of black deaths caused by trigger-happy or negligent or brutal policemen, ranging from the murkier cases like trayvon and michael brown to the objectively criminal death of eric garner, and other cases like the 12 year old kid with the replica gun, the guy with earphones on in walmart who was holding an air rifle off the shelves, etc. etc. this latest suspicious/wrongful death is the straw that broke the camel's back. the fact that no policeman is being charged for any of this shit means the black community is losing or has lost all faith in the justice system or any legitimate and legal means of seeking redress

- these riots are also obviously criminal behaviour, which are helping nobody, and hurting the communities that the rioters live in, and are also providing opportunities for looting and random violence rather than any remotely legitimate form of civil protest (killing cops is not civil protest), and they should be stopped

you can believe both of these things


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 28, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> This doesn't have to do with anything I said. Do you or do you not accept that blacks are vastly disproportionate in the rate they commit crimes.



You are asking for justification to blacks being murdered because they commit more crimes. That makes no sense.



> And what does "suffer far harsher crimes" even mean? Do you mean sentencing? Do you really think sentencing a criminal for murder is a crime in and of itself now? How deluded are you?



The FBI recognizes it. You should too since you're citing FBI statistics.




> You talk about irrelevancy then bring up something irrelevant? Lol okay.


You asked me about best Buy looting, I provided a similar situation with whites.


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 28, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Naturally, they are given a set of privileges and responsibilities that the average citizen does not have.



Of course! Which is what the case is




> When did I ever say that violent crime is less than police shootings? This wasn't my point at all, and I do not recall saying anything about some racist conspiracy so you can cram your Obama's sons/Eric Holder race assassins rhetoric up your ass.



The statistics are relevant because given the violent atmosphere cops work in the amount of shootings they engage in is remarkably low. And if you don't let cops defend themselves the only solution for cops is to simply abandon high-crime areas and create our own South Africa right here in America. 

And this idea that cops don't get punished for clearly unjustifiable shit is ridiculous. The FBI and Holder's race Hoplites create a new investigation every week. The entire police system is tormented by black people being killed.

It doesn't help that the martyrs of police brutality are almost always invariably found out to have instigated it themselves or not have been innocent in the first place.



> You are missing the point when you try to cite such matters in regard to this specific matter of police relationships with the black population in the United States, and the history it has. One which is still raw and fresh in the minds of many people, unlike yourself that has shown no grasp of the subject here. It shows that the matter goes completely over your head.



Oh boo hoo the raw memory. A few decades ago my ancestors were being gassed by Europeans. Jews aren't rioting every time a Jewish person gets killed somewhere.



> Black crime as well as the issue of murder in the black community is a serious issue, that is addressed in its own capacity. All you are doing is deflecting here.



It's clearly not addressed in its own capacity. You don't have this national hoopla and circus every time a black guy gets killed by a black guy. It's only when it's killed by a non-black.





> Who is talking of conspiracies now?



It's not a conspiracy when you have Al Sharpton darling.




> _This really goes to a point I made in another thread where people are acting like all this outrage is based on simply recent events or that the relationships currently are something that sprung forth from such events. It's fucking idiotic._
> 
> You are one of those people.



>Won't shut up about Mike Brown and Trayvon Martin
>When these cases get debunked, it's suddenly not about them anymore

You're one of those people

And what is the problem then anyway? Slavery? 



> No one has justified the riots here.



No, you just talk about unrelated things and whitewash it at every turn.

A sane person would simply condemn the riot sin all their form, hope the cops restore order, and then condemn the groups that cause the riots in the first place.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 28, 2015)

> Oh boo hoo the raw memory. A few decades ago my ancestors were being gassed by Europeans. Jews aren't rioting every time a Jewish person gets killed somewhere.



Jews let themselves even currently getting fucked up by Muslims and the first thing you all cry is antisemitism.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 28, 2015)

> Oh boo hoo the raw memory. A few decades ago my ancestors were being gassed by Europeans. Jews aren't rioting every time a Jewish person gets killed somewhere.





that's not really the same thing, is it...black people didn't get repatriated to a country of their own which was propped up with a ton of military and financial support, and it's also not like the people who oppressed black people really got a comeuppance for it, unlike the nazis and nazi germany, which straight up got cut in two 

not to mention jews are socioeconomically advantaged in pretty much every way compared to black people in america


----------



## Fang (Apr 28, 2015)

This thread has gone full circle


----------



## Blue (Apr 28, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> - these riots are the natural consequence of the black community feeling victimised, hunted, and marginalised by the american law enforcement system. frustration has been growing for the last few years due to a wave of reports of black deaths caused by trigger-happy or negligent or brutal policemen, ranging from the murkier cases like trayvon and michael brown to the objectively criminal death of eric garner, and other cases like the 12 year old kid with the replica gun, the guy with earphones on in walmart who was holding an air rifle off the shelves, etc. etc. this latest suspicious/wrongful death is the straw that broke the camel's back. the fact that no policeman is being charged for any of this shit means the black community is losing or has lost all faith in the justice system or any legitimate and legal means of seeking redress



Let's examine this one tho


> feeling victimised


"Feeling" is the key word here.





> due to a wave of reports of black deaths


Why are only they being reported when white people die too?


> ranging from the murkier cases like trayvon and michael brown to the objectively criminal death of eric garner, and other cases like the 12 year old kid with the replica gun


The only one of these cases that had any legitimate cause for grievance was the 12 year old, whose family ironically has repeatedly said it's not a racial issue and they don't want it to become one, in stark contrast to every other family involved. In the absence of the usual inciting elements like Al Sharpton et. al, who were not invited to raise rabble, no riots or civil unrest materialized out of the Tamir Rice shooting. 

Is it too much to ask that every case be handled as such?



> the fact that no policeman is being charged for any of this shit


This investigation is only a few days old. The officers involved in the Tamir Rice shooting are expected to be charged. Darren Wilson wasn't because there was zero evidence he acted inappropriately, and that's how the justice system works.


----------



## EJ (Apr 28, 2015)

Why do these threads always dissolve with either MegaHarrison or Blue in some fashion criticizing portions of the black community while defending police officers and white people to death?


----------



## Blue (Apr 28, 2015)

Flow said:


> Why do these threads always dissolve with either MegaHarrison or Blue in some fashion criticizing portions of the black community while defending police officers and white people to death?



Because racial tension is the biggest problem by far and the solution is to stop making it a "black lives matter' issue, which is never was, and start making it an issue of police accountability.


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 28, 2015)

NaS said:


> You are asking for justification to blacks being murdered because they commit more crimes. That makes no sense.



-Blacks commit half of all crimes
-Blacks comprise less than 1/3 of police shooting deaths
-Any kind of statistical disparity that prevents 12% of police shootings being black is because there's a racist conspiracy against blacks by cops who want to murder them

You don't see anything wrong with this train of thought?

And do you even have any evidence that the police go around just murdering black people for the lulz all day? LA burned and Rodney king became a millionaire sure, but Trayvon Martin and Mike Brown were built on lies, Eric Garner clearly wasn't intentional (he was morbidly obese), and this guy had a long history of being arrested, wasn't buckled in, and he flailed around a fast moving vehicle until he killed himself. 

Nothing indicates cops have an agenda to deliberately kill black people.




> The FBI recognizes it. You should too since you're citing FBI statistics.



Holder's FBI also tried for a year to indict Wilson but couldn't come up with anything. Quantifying actual numeric data is a lot easier than quantifying feelings.

And perhaps blacks and hispanics are given harsher sentences because they have prior offenses? Perhaps it's because of a stereotype that results from their disproportionate contribution to crime? Does it have to be a conspiracy?




> You asked me about best Buy looting, I provided a similar situation with whites.



No. I asked how looting shit is relevant to an issue of supposed police brutality.

And attempts to compare sports riots to these national city-wide shutdowns and mass looting where you have to call in the National Guard is ridiculous.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 28, 2015)

Blue said:


> Let's examine this one tho
> "Feeling" is the key word here.Why are only they being reported when white people die too?
> *The only one of these cases that had any legitimate cause for grievance was the 12 year old*, whose family ironically has repeatedly said it's not a racial issue and they don't want it to become one, in stark contrast to every other family involved. In the absence of the usual inciting elements like Al Sharpton et. al, who were not invited to raise rabble, no riots or civil unrest materialized out of the Tamir Rice shooting.
> 
> ...



eric garner was choked out despite the fact that the NYPD banned chokeholds. the dude was holding an _air rifle_ in walmart, in the toy aisle, where they sell fake rifles, and he just couldn't hear the cop 

>no legitimate cause for grievance

i think i'm done with you here, this is inexcusable


----------



## EJ (Apr 28, 2015)

Blue answered: I'll read and give him a chance. 



Blue said:


> Because racial tension is the biggest problem by far and the solution is to stop making it a "black lives matter' issue, which is never was, and start making it an issue of police accountability.



Someone besides Blue answer?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 28, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Of course! Which is what the case is



OK...? 



> The statistics are relevant because given the violent atmosphere cops work in the amount of shootings they engage in is remarkably low. And if you don't let cops defend themselves the only solution for cops is to simply abandon high-crime areas and create our own South Africa right here in America.



A truth, however one that has nothing to do with the point I raised.

You keep trying to shift from one strawman to another here. 



> And this idea that cops don't get punished for clearly unjustifiable shit is ridiculous. The FBI and Holder's race Hoplites create a new investigation every week. The entire police system is tormented by black people being killed.



Investigations =/= punishments. I don't think I need to point that out.

Oh, and there you go spouting that stupid rhetoric again.



> It doesn't help that the martyrs of police brutality are almost always invariably found out to have instigated it themselves or not have been innocent in the first place.



Sometimes, yes. Reactions can be preemptive, or simply a case of refusal to acknowledge the other parties part in their own demise. However there are many cases as well where such assertions are suspect, or outright false. 



> Oh boo hoo the raw memory. A few decades ago my ancestors were being gassed by Europeans. Jews aren't rioting every time a Jewish person gets killed somewhere.



This just establishes your idiocy. 

The dynamic that you see today is simply the latest in a continuous development of such over 150 years, in the same country, mainly in the same general areas. So of course the memory is raw and fresh, it keeps happening. 

It would be quite difficult to maintain a 150 year trend of genocide against a group of people, considering there would be virtually none in a short amount of time. It's really sad, most Jewish people actually know the history on this matter particularly quite well. Jewish organizations were a huge ally in the past, and even in the present on addressing such matters and others in the black community.



> It's clearly not addressed in its own capacity. You don't have this national hoopla and circus every time a black guy gets killed by a black guy. It's only when it's killed by a non-black.


 


dumbass. 



> It's not a conspiracy when you have Al Sharpton darling.



Al Sharpton. It's always that guy with you. He's not as influential as you seem to think he is. It just establishes the matter of your prejudice that you always invoke his name here. For you to idiotically spout conspiracy and demean others of doing the same is more than a little ironic.



> >Won't shut up about Mike Brown and Trayvon Martin
> >When these cases get debunked, it's suddenly not about them anymore
> 
> You're one of those people
> ...



These are recent, popular cases. What's even dumber is I've consistently referred to this in a context that goes beyond simply two people, every time. 

I like how you just make my point though. Although, you just can't help yourself it seems. 



> No, you just talk about unrelated things and whitewash it at every turn.



The fucking irony of this statement. 

You were talking out of your ass when you tried to characterize people here as being sympathetic to the riots. No, it's just people here most at least, have more sense than your ignorant ass. Just because people know the basis behind such tensions in contrast to your Eric Holder race asssassin/Al Sharpton/Obama's sons conspiracy theories doesn't mean they approve of the rioting. 

Not to mention your blatant double standard when addressed with the matters of riots of white individuals, which would only make it clear to anyone on the fence of your prejudice. 



> A sane person would simply condemn the riot sin all their form, hope the cops restore order, and then condemn the groups that cause the riots in the first place.



Refer to Lucaniel's response.


----------



## Fang (Apr 28, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> eric garner was choked out despite the fact that the NYPD banned chokeholds. the dude was holding an _air rifle_ in *walmart, in the toy aisle, where they sell fake rifles*, and he just couldn't hear the cop
> 
> >no legitimate cause for grievance
> 
> i think i'm done with you here, this is inexcusable



They sell hunting rifles and pistols in Walmarts though to be fair, police are trained to treat them as real if they are physically indistinguishable from the real ones.

Just adding that.


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 28, 2015)

NaS said:


> Jews let themselves even currently getting fucked up by Muslims



Oh yeah, blacks aren't like those weak Jews. They don't take it sittin downy yo. They show their oppressors by burning down their own neighborhoods 



> and the first thing you all cry is antisemitism.



Not relevant. Anti-semitism still exists, and something can be done because of anti-semitism. My point is despite past injustices, Jews aren't pillagings everytime a new injustice occurs.



			
				Lucaniel said:
			
		

> that's not really the same thing, is it...black people didn't get repatriated to a country of their own which was propped up with a ton of military and financial support, and it's also not like the people who oppressed black people really got a comeuppance for it, unlike the nazis and nazi germany, which straight up got cut in two



And black people enjoy full civil rights, there's no more slavery, they get propped up by tons of governmental aid, and got their own President (yes, that's relevant. Stop downplaying it). Racist institutions like the Confederacy were violently destroyed and modern racists can't openly function in society. There isn't a racist conspiracy against blacks anymore.



> not to mention jews are socioeconomically advantaged in pretty much every way compared to black people in america



So it's about economics then? Well now I'm actually starting to agree that this about economics and not race. But regardless There are lots of poor Jews in NYC and the Bronx in particular, why don't they riot when a Jew gets killed?


----------



## Blue (Apr 28, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> eric garner was choked out despite the fact that the NYPD banned chokeholds. the dude was holding an _air rifle_ in walmart, in the toy aisle, where they sell fake rifles, and he just couldn't hear the cop
> 
> >no legitimate cause for grievance
> 
> i think i'm done with you here, this is inexcusable



Eric Garner wasn't intentional. I shouldn't have said it's not cause for grievance, but it wasn't intentional malice or violence either. 
And tbh I'm not that familiar with the air rifle case. Please hold.
...
Okay that was cause for grievance too.

Point is that when this happens to white people - which it does, fairly often, like this 20 year old who was gunned down 2 weeks after Michael Brown who was completely unarmed, toy gun or otherwise, and not threatening the cop, nobody cares.

Which is a problem, but not as big a problem as race riots.

Anyway, if I was done with you every time you threw logic away in favor of progressive thought, I'd have ignore listed you a year ago.


----------



## Blue (Apr 28, 2015)

Fang said:


> They sell hunting rifles and pistols in Walmarts though to be fair, police are trained to treat them as real if they are physically indistinguishable from the real ones.
> 
> Just adding that.



This is true tho



Megaharrison said:


> So it's about economics then? Well now I'm actually starting to agree that this about economics and not race. But regardless There are lots of poor Jews in NYC and the Bronx in particular, why don't they riot when a Jew gets killed?



Education and culture

Both of which ultimately rise from financial stability over the course of decades


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 28, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Oh yeah, blacks aren't like those weak Jews. They don't take it sittin downy yo. They show their oppressors by burning down their own neighborhoods
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love it. You talk exactly like a racist and try to act as if attributing that to yourself is a point of ridicule.

This has to be the third or fourth time you've walked into this on this subject alone.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 28, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> And black people enjoy full civil rights, there's no more slavery, they get propped up by tons of governmental aid, and got their own President (yes, that's relevant. Stop downplaying it). Racist institutions like the Confederacy were violently destroyed and modern racists can't openly function in society. There isn't a racist conspiracy against blacks anymore.
> 
> So it's about economics then? Well now I'm actually starting to agree that this about economics and not race. But regardless There are lots of poor Jews in NYC and the Bronx in particular, why don't they riot when a Jew gets killed?



mega if you've looked at any income-by-racial demographic breakdown of america pretty much ever, you know black people remain noticeably disadvantaged compared to almost every other race, and this isn't just self-contained, it's symptomatic of social disadvantage at every level

if you can't admit black people have it worse than others in america just because they can vote and not be slaves now, and affirmative action is a thing, then there's no common ground of acknowledged facts on which to have a further discussion

there may be poor jews, but jews as a whole do not consider themselves to be under threat in america because the race as a whole is not in that situation; there is a pervasive and justified feeling among black people that they actually are


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 28, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> -Blacks commit half of all crimes



Are we just including murder, rape and robbery, or all crimes? 






> -Blacks comprise less than 1/3 of police shooting deaths



If you bring them down to white numbers. But there is no what ifs. Blacks are getting killed more than whites by officers.






> -Any kind of statistical disparity that prevents 12% of police shootings being black is because there's a racist conspiracy against blacks by cops who want to murder them
> 
> You don't see anything wrong with this train of thought?



When you down play it that way, fact is blacks will be targeted far more times than whites by police. A black man riding a bike got shot because he didn't seem familiar to the neighborhood. Really? Riding a bike is a crime now because you never been to that neighborhood.



> And do you even have any evidence that the police go around just murdering black people for the lulz all day? LA burned and Rodney king became a millionaire sure, but Trayvon Martin and Mike Brown were built on lies, Eric Garner clearly wasn't intentional (he was morbidly obese), and this guy had a long history of being arrested, wasn't buckled in, and he flailed around a fast moving vehicle until he killed himself.
> 
> Nothing indicates cops have an agenda to deliberately kill black people.



The Trayvon Martin case wasn't done by police. Fail number one.
Mike brown was provoked by police which is on camera. Fail number two.




> Holder's FBI also tried for a year to indict Wilson but couldn't come up with anything. Quantifying actual numeric data is a lot easier than quantifying feelings.



Yet we know of Wilson's past police behaviors? I wonder how that was fucked up.



> And perhaps blacks and hispanics are given harsher sentences because they have prior offenses? Perhaps it's because of a stereotype that results from their disproportionate contribution to crime? Does it have to be a conspiracy?





			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> Some studies had argued for smaller racial disparities in violent crime in recent times. However, a 2011 study which examined the racial disparities in violent crime and incarceration from 1980 and 2008 found little difference for black share of violent offending. Racial imbalances between arrest rates and sentencing have caused some to question the disparities. The authors argued that the prior studies had been confounded by not separating Hispanics from Whites. The number of Hispanic offenders has been increasing rapidly and have violence rates higher than that of Whites but lower than that of Blacks. Another recent study in 2012 raises a different concern, showing that Hispanics and blacks receive considerably longer sentences for the same or lesser offenses on average than white offenders with equal or greater criminal records






> No. I asked how looting shit is relevant to an issue of supposed police brutality.



The cause of the riot. People are rioting because police brutality.



> And attempts to compare sports riots to these national city-wide shutdowns and mass looting where you have to call in the National Guard is ridiculous.



Sports riots have no means yet cause more damage.


----------



## Blue (Apr 28, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> there may be poor jews, but jews as a whole do not consider themselves to be under threat in america; there is a pervasive [...] feeling among black people that they actually are



And that is incorrect

Which is the issue here

America is a profoundly classist society, and as a result of only having had 60 or so years to accumulate wealth unencumbered, blacks are severely economically disadvantaged ergo discriminated against

Because they're poor, not because they're black. You only have to look at the wealthy blacks moving in the upper echelons of American society - including the President of the United States - to see the absolute truth of this.

Baltimore's black mayor and America's black president are both calling for calm while disadvantaged individuals are burning the city in the name of black rights and nobody sees the irony in the situation


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 28, 2015)

Blue said:


> And that is incorrect
> 
> Which is the issue here
> 
> ...



No, there is irony in this situation, but being a mayor doesn't make you rich. Obama didn't grow up in the slums to arrive to riches. Dude grew up in Hawaii. Not saying all of Hawaii is paradise, but it's nothing comparable to Baltimore or Chicago.


----------



## Blue (Apr 28, 2015)

NaS said:


> Obama didn't grow up in the slums to arrive to riches. Dude grew up in Hawaii.



Exactly. He grew up upper middle class, went to harvard, got rich, became the president.
That's what happens to people who are economically advantaged. Skin color doesn't matter.
The answer to just about every demographic problem African Americans face is increasing their socioeconomic status and quality of education in tandem.


----------



## Fang (Apr 28, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> *if you can't admit black people have it worse than others in america just because they can vote and not be slaves now, and affirmative action is a thing, then there's no common ground of acknowledged facts on which to have a further discussion
> 
> there may be poor jews, but jews as a whole do not consider themselves to be under threat in america because the race as a whole is not in that situation; there is a pervasive and justified feeling among black people that they actually are*



You do realize whites and non-black Americans also have higher fears of African-Americans due to the highly corroborated rates and percentiles of criminal activity and racial crime of the last several decades, especially in major urban areas like large cities 

It kind of goes both ways

Mainstream media plays up on that


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 28, 2015)

Blue said:


> And that is incorrect
> 
> Which is the issue here
> 
> ...



you say that like people aren't still going to feel justifiably victimised even if there's no racial prejudice whatsoever in the mix because _the fact of the matter remains_ that they as a race are at the very bottom of the socioeconomic pile, many of them living in criminalised inner-city ghettoes, not going to schools because they're underfunded to the point of uselessness or the criminalisation makes going dangerous, etc. etc. 

"ah, it's not because people are racist to us right now, it's because they were racist to us several decades ago and they didn't do all that much to compensate for it afterwards"

not exactly comforting or even particularly convincing to someone who's living it


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 28, 2015)

Blue said:


> Exactly. He grew up upper middle class, went to harvard, got rich, became the president.
> That's what happens to people who are economically advantaged. Skin color doesn't matter.
> The answer to just about every demographic problem African Americans face is increasing their socioeconomic status and quality of education in tandem.



In a general context, class places an increasingly bigger role in modern America but to ignore the matter of its relationship to race is simply dishonest. 

For example, the last time such a solution as you are proposing was attempted, and by no one's prompting at that. People freaked out. Jim Crow laws were largely a fearful response to the rapid economic growth newly emancipated slaves were enjoying in Reconstruction Era United States. As is the phenomena of "white flight" which became known during that time as well, as these people began to move into traditionally white neighborhoods.

Not to say it would be the same if such a matter happened again, but race and class in this country share a strong relationship.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 28, 2015)

Blue said:


> Exactly. He grew up upper middle class, went to harvard, got rich, became the president.
> That's what happens to people who are economically advantaged. Skin color doesn't matter.
> The answer to just about every demographic problem African Americans face is increasing their socioeconomic status and quality of education in tandem.



I won't disagree with that, but unless its sports or a music/acting career, pretty much that makes up the current population of rich black Americans. In black suburbs where schools are shitty, shortages of places to attain access to education (Libraries and museums), and environments are all ready rough, it makes that point mute. 

It's definitely up to blacks to upraise themselves, but you can not deny there is a stigma holding themselves back outside of theirselves.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 28, 2015)

> Jim Crow laws were largely a fearful response to the rapid economic growth newly emancipated slaves were enjoying in Reconstruction Era United States. As is the phenomena of "white flight" *which became known during that time as well*



yo i think you just conflated the 1890s and the 1970s


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 28, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> yo i think you just conflated the 1890s and the 1970s



mid-20th century, but you're right, my mistake!

Well anyways a lot of the ghettos you see today were once thriving black neighborhoods that were intentionally throttled out of fear of the progress they were making. I don't think again, such a thing would repeat itself if such progress happened again, but I don't think it's simply about class even today.


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 28, 2015)

I have a question. 

Supposedly Obama become rich after studying in Harvard or the POTUS .Lets say he was riding his bike in the middle of Florida. Police sees a black man whom he never saw before & shoots him for the hell of it.Or his getting shot for holding a toy gun in playground or walmart.

How does having an economic advantage work there?


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 28, 2015)

Sherlōck said:


> I have a question.
> 
> Supposedly Obama become rich after studying in Harvard or the POTUS .Lets say he was riding his bike in the middle of Florida. Police sees a black man whom he never saw before & shoots him for the hell of it.
> 
> How does having an economic advantage work there?



that's a really good question, because the police do often just shoot unfamiliar black people for the crime of riding on bikes

definitely a pertinent hypothetical over here


----------



## Blue (Apr 28, 2015)

Sherlōck said:


> I have a question.
> 
> Supposedly Obama become rich after studying in Harvard or the POTUS .Lets say he was riding his bike in the middle of Florida. Police sees a black man whom he never saw before & shoots him for the hell of it.
> 
> How does having an economic advantage work there?



He wouldn't be riding a bike in a poor neighborhood

You can bet if some white dude in a hoodie looking like Joe Dirt rode his bike into Brentwood, his chances of getting shot would be pretty good too

Not that being black isn't a factor, but it's a factor because legitimately a lot of blacks are poor or criminals or both

Black guy in a polo shirt and dockers on a segway is not gonna get shot, because the cops know the lawsuit will be enormous, if for no other reason.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 28, 2015)

...

what, is america the wild wild west? you can't ride _bicycles_ into some neighbourhoods now?


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Apr 28, 2015)

Blue said:


> He wouldn't be riding a bike in a poor neighborhood


Wow, Blue dodged the question completely.


Lucaniel said:


> ...
> 
> what, is america the wild wild west? you can't ride _bicycles_ into some neighbourhoods now?



According to the first page of the Cafe, no


----------



## baconbits (Apr 28, 2015)

One thing that can mitigate the police making a mistake is the fact that they do have a tough situation to deal with.  The same communities that riot against them call them all the time to help with certain situations.  Its a rather thankless post and some frustration and mistakes are going to happen.

So while we all know the history of black culture and the police sometimes we have to realize that on both sides we have ordinary people just trying to get by.


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 28, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> that's a really good question, because the police do often just shoot unfamiliar black people for the crime of riding on bikes
> 
> definitely a pertinent hypothetical over here







> He thought the way Stephens rode his bike was suspicious. He thought the way Stephens got off his bike was suspicious.





Blue said:


> He wouldn't be riding a bike in a poor neighborhood



First of all that's bullshit. I do it all the time. Most of the time because of shortcuts & trying to learn or be familiar more about the area.



> You can bet if some white dude in a hoodie looking like Joe Dirt rode his bike into Brentwood, his chances of getting shot would be pretty good too



Yeah, not gonna do that.



> Not that being black isn't a factor, but it's a factor because legitimately a lot of blacks are poor or criminals or both




So just generalization then ? Got it. Thanks. You guys can continue now.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 28, 2015)

baconbits said:


> One thing that can mitigate the police making a mistake is the fact that they do have a tough situation to deal with.  The same communities that riot against them call them all the time to help with certain situations.  Its a rather thankless post and some frustration and mistakes are going to happen.
> 
> So while we all know the history of black culture and the police sometimes we have to realize that on both sides we have ordinary people just trying to get by.



Playing devils advocate makes you look dumb. The violence in the riots is unjustified, however better involvement with the community could solve a lot of issues.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 28, 2015)

...



wow, i should probably just stop thinking there's anything american cops aren't capable of, no matter how terrible and outlandish those things seem to be


----------



## Blue (Apr 28, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> ...
> 
> what, is america the wild wild west? you can't ride _bicycles_ into some neighbourhoods now?


Nah, I mean, about the only reasons someone rides a bike in Murrika is
1. Exercise, generally involving sport bikes, helmets, etc
2. Because you can't get a driver's license

Like, our road system and urban planning don't take into account the idea someone might actually use a bike to get from point A to point B, residential neighborhoods are built miles from commercial areas even in rural areas

A beat up old car isn't much more expensive than a bike, I mean, like, $600 vs. $100
the advantages of the car are complete, there's no question of which is the better value

So if someone is riding a bike in a non-sporty way it's worth wondering who they are.



The Handsome Klad said:


> Wow, Blue dodged the question completely.



How did I dodge the question you ridiculous tard

It was a dumb question

"What if Obama was riding his bike in a shitty neighborhood..."

It's like, what if I was pregnant?


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Apr 28, 2015)

Blue said:


> How did I dodge the question you ridiculous tard
> 
> It was a dumb question
> 
> ...



Point being is that once a black man who isn't famous is put into a poor black hood. His advantages do help him there because all cops see is another ^ (use bro). I'd be like if a rich black decided to help out his community and rode into a poor part of town and on his way he was discriminated against by cops, suppose he gets shot and loses his life? How is he at an advantage there?


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 28, 2015)

Blue said:


> How did I dodge the question you ridiculous tard
> 
> It was a dumb question
> 
> ...



Men can't get pregnant... so your logic fails miserably.


----------



## Matariki (Apr 28, 2015)

NaS said:


> Men can't get pregnant... so your logic fails miserably.



he just meant it's unlikely


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 28, 2015)

Thorin said:


> he just meant it's unlikely



There's a difference between unlikely, and never able to happen.

_
Places semantics card face down._


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 28, 2015)

men can't get pregnant...*yet*


----------



## Fang (Apr 28, 2015)

Hopefully never


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 28, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> men can't get pregnant...*yet*



Those two rib cages would be a problem. Tho that's the minor of the issue.


----------



## Bender (Apr 28, 2015)

Not saying these protesting crazy fucks are as full-retard as tea partying white folks, but y'all B-more people are VERY CLOSE to their same level insane.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 28, 2015)

"So if someone is riding a bike in a non-sporty way it's worth wondering who they are."  I'm a person of interest it seems.



Blue said:


> Point is that when this happens to white people - which it does, fairly often, like this 20 year old who was gunned down 2 weeks after Michael Brown who was completely unarmed, toy gun or otherwise, and not threatening the cop, nobody cares.



Why do you tell people to shut up instead of showing more things that prove your idea so often?  You posting this story would make you seem actually sincere.  Your hostility does nothing but reinforce ignorance with "feels" motivating people to prove you wrong more than learn anything.  Why would you promote that kind of "discussion?"


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Apr 28, 2015)

So guys, are you sure there are good cops in Baltimore PD? A good cop who was working there exposed corruption involving a case of police brutality. So, he was labelled a rat and was intimidated out of his job for it.


----------



## Koshimazasuzuki (Apr 28, 2015)

The majority of comments I've read on twitter regarding these riots, and many of the comments in this thread reminds me of a genuine problem many have. That is the problem of _irrationality_. For some reason when it comes to political issues, many people have a tendency to suspend their rational faculties and instead debate emotionally. 


Some irrational arguments in defense of the riots I've come across:


1) "White people riot too."

Response: This says nothing about the moral status of rioting. It doesn't actually respond to the claim that rioting is wrong. It merely states that there are other instances of rioting. Therefore, this objection fails.



2) "This is just white people trying to tell black people what to do."

Response: An argument's soundness is not dependent on any trait the person making the argument might hold. A sound argument is sound whether it is made by a white person, or a black person, or any other person. Therefore, this objection fails.



3) "People care more about destroyed buildings than blacks being killed."

Response: Non-sequitur. This does not actually address the claim that these riots are wrong. Therefore, this objection fails.



4) "When police stop killing unarmed blacks, then we'll stop rioting."

Response: Non-sequitur. This does not actually address the claim that these riots are wrong. Therefore, this objection fails.



5) "The political system has failed us."

Response: This claim is dubious, but _even if_ it is the true, rioting is not going to further your goal. That is to say, rioting will not decrease the number of blacks that are harmed by police. In fact, there is good reason to believe that rioting will have the opposite effect. Therefore, this objection fails.



6) "Far more blacks have been harmed by police than police have been harmed from riots."

Response: This says nothing about the moral status of rioting. It doesn't actually respond to the claim that rioting is wrong. Therefore, this objection fails.



7) "Privileged white people can't understand." 

Response: Skin color is not a necessary condition for understanding an argument. Privilege is not a necessary condition for understanding an argument. Therefore, this objection fails.



8) "The media just focuses on the riots. There are many people not rioting and helping to clean up the city."

Response: Non-sequitur. This doesn't actually respond to the claim that rioting is wrong. It says nothing about the moral status of rioting. And there are riots happening. Therefore, this objection fails.



9) "Peaceful protesting has not worked."

Response: This says nothing about the moral status of rioting. It doesn't actually respond to the claim that rioting is wrong. Additionally, there is good reason to believe that rioting will not achieve the goal of reducing the amount of harm suffered by black people from the police, or otherwise. Therefore, this objection fails.



10) "Black people have been oppressed for centuries."

Response:  Non-sequitur. This doesn't actually respond to the claim that rioting is wrong. It says nothing about the moral status of rioting. Therefore, this objection fails.



Of course, there _could_ be reasons why these riots are not wrong, but I've yet to read or hear a sound argument why this is the case.

If, however, you find yourself disagreeing with the above responses, but can't give a sound argument why what you believe is correct, then you are almost certainly acting irrationally.

Here is an interesting talk given by one of my university professors describing this issue:


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 28, 2015)

People have already said the riots are wrong, so a large portion of your response is pretty pointless. This debate is not about whether the riots are wrong or right.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 28, 2015)

Kanye West saw this coming.


----------



## Bender (Apr 28, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> Kanye West saw this coming.



Barrack Obama doesn't care about black people.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 28, 2015)

Bender said:


> Barrack Obama doesn't care about black people.



*We finna have to protest and tear the city up
We bout to tear this whole place up pretty much*


----------



## Bender (Apr 28, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> *We finna have to protest and tear the city up
> We bout to tear this whole place up pretty much*



*Barrack Obama doesn't care about black people
Barrack Obama doesn't care about black people
C'mon Obama  c'mon down. 
C'mon Obama c'mon down*


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 28, 2015)

Tupac predicted this.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 28, 2015)

Kendrick feared this.


----------



## EJ (Apr 28, 2015)

Bender said:


> Not saying these protesting crazy fucks are as full-retard as tea partying white folks, but y'all B-more people are VERY CLOSE to their same level insane.



God, you have an annoying habit of generalizing people. There's a shit load of peaceful protesters in Baltimore currently.


----------



## Bender (Apr 28, 2015)

Flow said:


> God, you have an annoying habit of generalizing people. There's a shit load of peaceful protesters in Baltimore currently.



I'm referring to the crazy ones.


----------



## EJ (Apr 28, 2015)

Well how about you be more specific? 

"black community, you people need to get your shit straight"

"you b-more people"

You won't have to back-pedal so much and re clarify if you actually do it the first time.


----------



## Bender (Apr 28, 2015)

@Flow

Maybe if there were more cases of "peaceful" protestors it wouldn't look like I'm generalizing. Honestly, I'm taking some tidbits with a grain of salt but trying to filter out the truth amongst lies is like finding the needle in a haystack.


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 28, 2015)

When you see this circus clown of a police comissioner it doesn't become surprising why things got so out of control. In a press conference this guy just apologized for the police over and over, said he wants to force cops to waste everyones time by reading to kids, and said the reason police aren't acting against the rioters are because they're teenagers.

Baltimore is burning and cops need to read to kids.its shit like this that makes me miss Israel


----------



## EJ (Apr 28, 2015)

Bender said:


> @Flow
> 
> Maybe if there were more cases of "peaceful" protestors it wouldn't look like I'm generalizing. Honestly, I'm taking some tidbits with a grain of salt but trying to filter out the truth amongst lies is like finding the needle in a haystack.







*Spoiler*: __ 












[YOUTUBE]atqsmgra2o[/YOUTUBE]







"needle in a haystack"

No, more like you can't do a little bit more research.


----------



## Bender (Apr 28, 2015)

Obama put it beautifully how the violent riots are undermining the peaceful ones:



> the violent protests "distracted" from the largely peaceful protests over the weekend.



full article below



> President Barack Obama on Tuesday addressed the eruption of protests and riots in Baltimore following the death of Freddie Gray, condemning the violent demonstrations while acknowledging that the underlying problems plaguing the city are "not new" and will require national "soul-searching" to solve.
> 
> During a press conference with Japan's prime minister, Shinzo Abe, Obama was asked by NBC News' Chris Jansing about the growing frustration that not enough is being done in communities like Baltimore.
> 
> ...





And of course that whole shit with Bloods and crips teaming up is BS


----------



## EJ (Apr 28, 2015)

He's stating that they weren't teaming up to take out cops.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 28, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Baltimore is burning and cops need to read to kids.its shit like this that makes me miss Israel



Lawls to be had. Lawls to be had everywhere.


----------



## Bender (Apr 28, 2015)

O-man has point. If the Baltimore police are going to falsify shit it kinda says they're even being driven nuts by this crap. If it seems I denied the existence of peaceful protestor that was not my intention. I'm merely saying they need to be more vocal and cancel out the negative image the media is portraying of all the protestors.



Flow said:


> He's stating that they weren't teaming up to take out cops.



lol thanks for repeating what I just said.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 28, 2015)

Keep reading this as Volcano erupts in Baltimore.


----------



## EJ (Apr 28, 2015)

Bender said:


> lol thanks for repeating what I just said.



After how well you've demonstrated your choice of words, and how you do your research I took it upon myself to clarify.


----------



## Bender (Apr 28, 2015)

Flow said:


> After how well you've demonstrated your choice of words.



The matter of "peaceful" and "violent" protesting is irrelevant in pointing out something I know about and posted.


----------



## EJ (Apr 28, 2015)

Bender said:


> The matter of "peaceful" and "violent" protesting is irrelevant in pointing out something I know about and posted.



I seriously didn't know if you were stating they were working together or not...on  the account of the way you worded your statement.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 28, 2015)

hmmmmmmm


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 28, 2015)

Flow said:


> God, you have an annoying habit of generalizing people. There's a shit load of peaceful protesters in Baltimore currently.


Where were they last night then? The rioters were there in drove and many of the 'peaceful protestors' joined the rioters ranks to cause chaos.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 28, 2015)

Mega mad as fuck the Police chief isn't making vows to bathe in the blood of a thousand blackies tonight.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 28, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Mega mad as fuck the Police chief isn't making vows to bathe in the blood of a thousand blackies tonight.



Yea, he is.


----------



## Koshimazasuzuki (Apr 28, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> People have already said the riots are wrong



I've not stated otherwise.

The problem is not that _no one accepts that the riots are wrong_, it is that there is a large segment of people that are irrationally defending these riots.




Seto Kaiba said:


> so a large portion of your response is pretty pointless.



No. See above.




Seto Kaiba said:


> This debate is not about whether the riots are wrong or right.



No. There can be more than one debate stemming from a particular incident. In fact, there is.

What's more, I was pointing out a prevalent problem; one that occurs in just about every political debate that takes place. That problem being political irrationality. One need only spend a few minutes in this sub forum to observe this.

My previous post was pointing out examples of it. Being aware of this is not an excuse to ignore everyone who disagrees with you because you believe that they're behaving irrationally. Rather, it is to get people to question their own beliefs and behavior.

This is a serious problem, because it is the problem that is preventing us from solving many of the other problems.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 28, 2015)

Koshimazasuzuki said:


> The problem is not that _no one accepts that the riots are wrong_, it is that there is a large segment of people that are irrationally defending these riots.



Define large segment of people, because I guarantee you even in the black community there are a larger number of people who do not support the riots.


----------



## EJ (Apr 28, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Where were they last night then? The rioters were there in drove and many of the 'peaceful protestors' joined the rioters ranks to cause chaos.



Read my other post, bustah.


----------



## Black Superman (Apr 28, 2015)

It's not a matter of what's right and wrong that's the issue here.

Surely, you can argue the ethical merits of rioting vs peaceful protests, but this isn't a moral either/or issue . This is a "how do you solve this problem in society?" issue. Understand? I hope people understand the essence of what I'm talking about because I'm tired of being misconstrued for things I don't actually advocate. People can protest all they want, but if it doesn't ultimately lead to any positive changes, can you say that it's right? It's not about what you feel is right and wrong, it's about results and what's the best way to achieve those desired results.

 The same thing goes for rioting. If a riot were to lead to some positive outcome, then is it really wrong? 

 I'm not saying all protests are wrong and all riots are right , but sometimes you never know if you need x or y to solve your problem. This idea that black people can solve all their problems with spiritual hymns and marching is asinine to me. That said, I don't think what's happening in Baltimore is necessarily the correct response either. I'm not god so I don't know what this will lead to, but you know what does work with 100% certainty?

Having your own and policing your own. You know where black people mess up at?  We don't have a community structure. We have a bunch neighborhoods and a bunch of black people abandoning their neighborhoods to live around people.who don't really fuck with us like that. We expect people who don't like us to police us,  educate our children and give us our image.. That's insane. Assimilation is not meant for us. Maybe in 200 years but right now? America isn't ready to live up to its promise. Maybe I'm wrong and the pro-integration people are right, but I have 400 years of evidence contrary to this claim.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Apr 28, 2015)

Blitzomaru said:


> Update: My shops are good. The gamestop 4 blocks from me got looted. I sold my gun 4 years ago, my rifle last year, but I have a lot of swords that I just spend the past 3 hours sharpening. Let someone come into one of my shops acting a fool.



Do you by chance have a paddle with the label 'pride' in it?


----------



## Blue (Apr 28, 2015)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> It's not a matter of what's right and wrong that's the issue here.
> 
> Surely, you can argue the ethical merits of rioting vs peaceful protests, but this isn't a moral either/or issue. [...] It's about results and what's the best way to achieve those desired results.
> 
> ...



Told you, Flow

get rekt


----------



## EJ (Apr 28, 2015)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> It's not a matter of what's right and wrong that's the issue here.
> 
> Surely, you can argue the ethical merits of rioting vs peaceful protests, but this isn't a moral either/or issue . This is a "how do you solve this problem in society?" issue. Understand? I hope people understand the essence of what I'm talking about because I'm tired of being misconstrued for things I don't actually advocate. People can protest all they want, but if it doesn't ultimately lead to any positive changes, can you can say that it's right? It's not about what you feel is right and wrong, it's about results and what's the best way to achieve those desired results.
> 
> ...





Blue said:


> Told you, Flow
> 
> get rekt




Blue was riding your dick earlier saying that these specific riots in Baltimore were necessary. 

How do you feel about them? I want your input regardless what the clown has to say.


----------



## SLB (Apr 28, 2015)

Blue said:


> And that is incorrect
> 
> Which is the issue here
> 
> ...



what wealthy blacks? they're such a minority as it is, and even then everybody under the sun knows money buys you comfort and better treatment. but that's mostly because those blacks had to do something to gain their wealth in some fashion. either by being entertainers, entrepreneurs, and/or political figures. and there is virtually no inheritance of wealth, so they damn well earned every penny they've made.

so yeah, those circumstances are undeniably going to amount to a degree of respect and prestige within American society. this assumption does not, however, disprove systematic racism and it definitely doesn't make it a solely economical issue. 

you see, once poverty is associated to one's skin colour, you can imagine how easy it would be for one to begin rationalizing this as somehow a proving point of their inferiority? or how that rhetoric could be used to continually shrug them off in social commentary?


----------



## Blue (Apr 28, 2015)

Moody said:


> but that's mostly because those blacks had to do something to gain their wealth in some fashion. either by being entertainers, entrepreneurs, and/or political figures. and there is virtually no inheritance of wealth, so they damn well earned every penny they've made.





Obviously that's an extreme exception, but as blacks are allowed to accumulate wealth, their descendants will increasingly join the mainstream as far as education and wealth go.

Of course some will continue to spend their money on liquor and dumb shit forever, denying their descendants a chance at a decent existence. White people have those too, they're called trailer trash.



> you see, once poverty is associated to one's skin colour, you can imagine how easy it would be for one to begin rationalizing this as somehow a proving point of their inferiority? or how that rhetoric could be used to continually shrug them off in social commentary?


Yes but by and large, that doesn't happen, because Americans are indoctrinated from a very early age to believe that racism and racists are evil.
Which isn't always strictly true, but it's true enough to justify the attempt.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 28, 2015)

> Yes but by and large, that doesn't happen, because Americans are indoctrinated from a very early age to believe that racism and racists are evil.



ehhhh

you know tennessee has 30-odd monuments, markers, statues, and a state park dedicated to nathan bedford forrest, right


----------



## Blue (Apr 28, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> ehhhh
> 
> you know tennessee has 30-odd monuments, markers, statues, and a state park dedicated to nathan bedford forrest, right



Yes, and there's no shortage of Malcolm X memorials too

In case you need reminding:



			
				Wiki said:
			
		

> Malcolm X promoted the Nation's teachings. These included the beliefs:
> 
> that black people are the original people of the world
> that white people are "devils"
> ...



People don't remember the fucked up bits, or perhaps just aren't worried about them.


----------



## Blue (Apr 28, 2015)

I mean, Jesus Christ, _schools_


----------



## Bender (Apr 28, 2015)

Blitzomaru said:


> Update: My shops are good. The gamestop 4 blocks from me got looted. I sold my gun 4 years ago, my rifle last year, but I have a lot of swords that I just spend the past 3 hours sharpening. Let someone come into one of my shops acting a fool.



This precisely why I love my beautiful katana.

Soon as someone does some looting shit I'm slicing a friend's head.


----------



## EJ (Apr 28, 2015)

Blue said:


> Yes, and there's no shortage of Malcolm X memorials too
> 
> In case you need reminding:
> 
> ...



A lot of political figures/groups of people had their problems. Ghandi forced his underage relatives to cuddle with him, Woodrow Wilson praised that movie "Birth of a Nation", Western media glorifies Spartans, Abraham Lincoln really didn't give a damn for slaves in America, etc. 

I find it odd that you focus primarily on Malcolm X who grew up in a period of outright discrimination/segregation, before he left the Nation of Islam due to their outrageous actions/beliefs ....no not really.


----------



## EJ (Apr 28, 2015)

This thread has literally fuckin' dissolved into Blue complaining about black people and leadership within the black community within the US. He's not even being subtle about it anymore. I swear this happens in just about every thread dealing with black people.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 28, 2015)

> Baltimore's black mayor and America's black president are both calling for calm while disadvantaged individuals are burning the city in the name of black rights and nobody sees the irony in the situation



Ought to be repeated.

Poor black communities and the outlets that enable them should take a look at poor white communities. The similarities overwhelm. They don't shut down the conversation completely, but they parallel where it matters, where it's immediate and where people fear for their wellbeing, their children's wellbeing and their community's opportunities.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 28, 2015)

Blue said:


> He was the leader of a violent, racist organization
> 
> What the fuck more do you want?



the most high-profile incidence of the NoI's violence was when they killed him 

and the nation of islam did sweet fuck-all compared to the damage that the KKK did. even in the first incarnation of the organisation headed by forrest, they killed literal _thousands_ of people

blue i'm sorry but it's absurd reaching to equate malcolm x to nathan bedford forrest


----------



## Bender (Apr 28, 2015)

Flow said:


> This thread has literally fuckin' dissolved into Blue complaining about black people and leadership within the black community within the US. He's not even being subtle about it anymore. I swear this happens in just about every thread dealing with black people.



Fuckin hell man, no it hasn't. Just because all of us don't agree that we see more peaceful protestors than violent ones doesn't mean this thread has become a rampant bitch spree.


----------



## EJ (Apr 28, 2015)

Bender said:


> Fuckin hell man, no it hasn't. Just because all of us don't agree that we see more peaceful protestors than violent ones doesn't mean this thread has become a rampant bitch spree.



No, it has. The only person who has really kept a consistent argument in this thread is Blue. I'm willing to fucking bet he probably has the most post in this thread.

EDIT:

_He does. _


----------



## Blue (Apr 28, 2015)

I double post a lot 

blocking myself from NF peace babes


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 28, 2015)

In a message dated 04-26-2015, 05:44 PM, Imperator Mortis wrote:
> Oh I am laffin
>
> Also I want this trying to greentext outside of an image board
> meme/trend to end.

Dude, using > to quote is as old as email.

Get off my lawn.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Apr 28, 2015)

Good cops are not allowed in Baltimore PD apparently.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 29, 2015)

Moody said:


> what wealthy blacks? they're such a minority as it is, and even then everybody under the sun knows money buys you comfort and better treatment. but that's mostly because those blacks had to do something to gain their wealth in some fashion. either by being entertainers, entrepreneurs, and/or political figures. and there is virtually no inheritance of wealth, so they damn well earned every penny they've made.
> 
> so yeah, those circumstances are undeniably going to amount to a degree of respect and prestige within American society. this assumption does not, however, disprove systematic racism and it definitely doesn't make it a solely economical issue.
> 
> you see, once poverty is associated to one's skin colour, you can imagine how easy it would be for one to begin rationalizing this as somehow a proving point of their inferiority? or how that rhetoric could be used to continually shrug them off in social commentary?



He's incredibly sheltered.


----------



## Alita (Apr 29, 2015)

The protestors should have went after the cops and focused on them, not the city.



NaS said:


> White people don't believe they can do wrong and always harp on what blacks do.



I wish I could rep you.



Flow said:


> Why do these threads always dissolve with either MegaHarrison or Blue in some fashion criticizing portions of the black community while defending police officers and white people to death?



Because both of them are blatant racists. That should be obvious to anyone who follows their comments.


----------



## Lucy75 (Apr 29, 2015)

Blue said:


> Yes, and there's no shortage of Malcolm X memorials too
> 
> In case you need reminding:
> 
> ...


Malcolm X isn't racist. Try again.


----------



## Saishin (Apr 29, 2015)

[youtube]K-_NLBzggZE[/youtube]


----------



## Saishin (Apr 29, 2015)

[youtube]zggIrUnPuwo[/youtube]

[youtube]LP2NI_NjmgI[/youtube]


----------



## Saishin (Apr 29, 2015)

[youtube][UregpdEQFyU/youtube]


----------



## Lina Inverse (Apr 29, 2015)

Saishin said:


> [youtube]UregpdEQFyU[/youtube]



fixed that for you


----------



## Bender (Apr 29, 2015)

What Lucy said. Bad Blue. Bad. 


[YOUTUBE]vX3uPopB_HI[/YOUTUBE]

Give this man a cookie. Give him a medal. Give both a medal and a cookie.


----------



## baconbits (Apr 29, 2015)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> This is a "how do you solve this problem in society?" issue.



I get your point, I'm just wondering how this can be a societal issue when the city is essentially run by blacks.  This is a city issue and one that needs to be fixed by local officials.  The problem is that, as a culture, we haven't done enough soul searching to try and figure out what the core problems are.

The core problem with the inner city is still the people in the city, not how others react to it.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 29, 2015)

So....because of the board's mechanics one cannot ignore blue's posts....but what if you lot just stopped responding to him?  If you really think he intentionally does not add to these kinds of discussions, act on it?  Just ideas.


----------



## U mad bro (Apr 29, 2015)

Media fucks up the country once again. Half the shit on the riot worth mentioning don't get reported. Just look at the monkeys loot.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 29, 2015)

Ferguson protesters stand with Baltimore in wake of Freddie Gray death, unrest

http://news.yahoo.com/ferguson-protestors-stand-with-baltimore-in-wake-of-riots-183649224.html


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 29, 2015)

Blue said:


> Yes, and there's no shortage of Malcolm X memorials too
> 
> In case you need reminding:
> 
> ...



He had also worked with the KKK for a while in order to try and promote segregation. Hardly what I would call a great guy.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 29, 2015)

why are people ignoring the fact that Malcom X took back these statements and that he left the NoI

also why is Greed forgetting the information that he met with the KKK under the order of Elijah Muhammad?

You can't just cherry pick historical events that don't fit your narrative.


----------



## EJ (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm not saying his views were right at a certain point in his life, but Malcolm X literally grew up in a period of outright oppression, segregation, and hate. He literally at a point in his life believed black Americans would never be accepted into America by looking at the history of minorities (more specifically black) and what was going on in the period he resided in. I don't agree with that notion of his, but I see exactly how he obtained those beliefs, it's not so far-fetched. 

I don't see how certain people can act obtuse to this. 

*On another note:
*
Why are we even discussing Malcolm X in the first place? Was it because Blue started harping on historical black American figures?


----------



## Saishin (Apr 29, 2015)

> *Baltimore mother who slapped son for rioting: 'I didn't want him to be a Freddie Gray'*
> 
> Toya Graham, who slapped her teenage son taking part in the Baltimore riots, tells CBS News she is a "no-tolerant mother" who did not want her son to die
> 
> ...


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 29, 2015)

something about leader of the kkk having monuments and parks and stuff in the deep south or wherever the fuck

then blue said malcom X also has monuments/parks/schools

idk

US civil rights history is boring history so I never paid attention to it all that much.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 29, 2015)

U mad bro said:


> Media fucks up the country once again. Half the shit on the riot worth mentioning don't get reported. Just look at the monkeys loot.



Those fucking black ^ (use bro). Whites would never be this uncivilized.


----------



## Blue (Apr 29, 2015)

Parallax said:


> why are people ignoring the fact that Malcom X took back these statements and that he left the NoI



Why are people ignoring the fact that Nathan Forrest denounced the KKK and left it?

Because it doesn't fucking matter, that's why. They're still racist.



Flow said:


> *On another note:
> *
> Why are we even discussing Malcolm X in the first place? Was it because Blue started harping on historical black American figures?



Because read the fucking thread.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 29, 2015)

Blue said:


> Why are people ignoring the fact that Nathan Forrest denounced the KKK and left it?
> 
> Because it doesn't fucking matter, that's why. They're still racist.
> 
> ...



Don't know if trolling or just too stupid to realize hypocrisy.


----------



## Blue (Apr 29, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> It's becuase you're a fucking idiot.
> 
> Malcolm X left the NOI after realizing how little it actually did for blacks in America, and because he began to see that his racist ideology was flawed. He changed his message completely exactly because he saw kinship in people of different races than himself, including whites.
> 
> That's not rationalization you fucking retard, it's a matter of fact.



Mmmmm, making up altruistic motives to suit your narrative

Nobody's ever thought of that before



			
				General Forrest said:
			
		

> Ladies and Gentlemen I accept the flowers as a memento of reconciliation between the white and colored races of the southern states. I accept it more particularly as it comes from a colored lady, for if there is any one on God's earth who loves the ladies I believe it is myself. ( Immense applause and laughter.) This day is a day that is proud to me, having occupied the position that I did for the past twelve years, and been misunderstood by your race. This is the first opportunity I have had during that time to say that I am your friend. I am here a representative of the southern people, one more slandered and maligned than any man in the nation.
> I will say to you and to the colored race that men who bore arms and followed the flag of the Confederacy are, with very few exceptions, your friends. I have an opportunity of saying what I have always felt - that I am your friend, for my interests are your interests, and your interests are my interests. We were born on the same soil, breathe the same air, and live in the same land. Why, then, can we not live as brothers? I will say that when the war broke out I felt it my duty to stand by my people. When the time came I did the best I could, and I don't believe I flickered. I came here with the jeers of some white people, who think that I am doing wrong. I believe that I can exert some influence, and do much to assist the people in strengthening fraternal relations, and shall do all in my power to bring about peace. It has always been my motto to elevate every man- to depress none. (Applause.) I want to elevate you to take positions in law offices, in stores, on farms, and wherever you are capable of going.
> I have not said anything about politics today. I don't propose to say anything about politics. You have a right to elect whom you please; vote for the man you think best, and I think, when that is done, that you and I are freemen. Do as you consider right and honest in electing men for office. I did not come here to make you a long speech, although invited to do so by you. I am not much of a speaker, and my business prevented me from preparing myself. I came to meet you as friends, and welcome you to the white people. I want you to come nearer to us. When I can serve you I will do so. We have but one flag, one country; let us stand together. We may differ in color, but not in sentiment. Use your best judgement in selecting men for office and vote as you think right.
> Many things have been said about me which are wrong, and which white and black persons here, who stood by me through the war, can contradict. I have been in the heat of battle when colored men, asked me to protect them. I have placed myself between them and the bullets of my men, and told them they should be kept unharmed. Go to work, be industrious, live honestly and act truly, and when you are oppressed I'll come to your relief. I thank you, ladies and gentlemen, for this opportunity you have afforded me to be with you, and to assure you that I am with you in heart and in hand."


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 29, 2015)

Why are you two going back and forth when he clearly does not want to be educated on such?


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Apr 29, 2015)

NaS said:


> Why are you two going back and forth when he clearly does not want to be educated on such?



It's a race thread, Blue's good at doing mental gymnastics in this subject.


----------



## Blue (Apr 29, 2015)

I like how you guys call blatant logic "mental gymnastics".

"This guy who was racist probably didn't stop being racist when he left the toxic racist organization he helped lead."

MENTAL GYMNASTICS.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 29, 2015)

Blue said:


> I like how you guys call blatant logic "mental gymnastics".
> 
> "This guy who was racist probably didn't stop being racist when he left the toxic racist organization he helped lead."
> 
> MENTAL GYMNASTICS.



are we still on this? 

malcolm x's anti-white racism existed in a context where jim crow was still a real thing, black people couldn't vote, and they were constantly oppressed and disenfranchised in america. nathan bedford forrest's anti-black racism existed in a context where white people were inarguably better off in every way than black people, he was fighting the north because they elected lincoln and _might_ have abolished slavery, i.e. stopped black people being made into sub-human property 

even setting aside that X left his organisation, repudiated their beliefs publicly, and was then _killed_ by them, suggesting his conversion was a lot more serious than the grand wizard's, and even setting aside that the KKK was 10,000 times more damaging than the NoI, malcolm x has an actual excuse for his racism. yep, people are gonna suck their teeth and go "ah-ha! you've proved you're beyond the pale. insane liberalism", but if you don't think someone whose race is literally treated as inferior by the country of white people in which they live_ because white people kidnapped and enslaved their ancestors _cos free labour, has a pretty understandable reason to be a racist, then you're a retard. and if you're equating X and nathan bedford forrest, you're an asshole 

peace out


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 29, 2015)

Blue said:


> I like how you guys call blatant logic "mental gymnastics".
> 
> "This guy who was racist probably didn't stop being racist when he left the toxic racist organization he helped lead."
> 
> MENTAL GYMNASTICS.



If that's what you need to tell yourself blue.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 29, 2015)

Tbf Blue's nudes are better than his posts'.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 29, 2015)

Blue said:


> Mmmmm, making up altruistic motives to suit your narrative
> 
> Nobody's ever thought of that before



You really are a moron:

But there in that hotel that morning, a telephone call and a few hours away from the cot on the fourth-floor tier of the dormitory, was one of the few times I had been so awed that I was totally without resistance. That white man-at least he would have been considered "white" in America related to Arabia's ruler, to whom he was a close advisor, truly an international man, with nothing in the world to gain, had given up his suite to me, for my transient comfort. He had _nothing_ to gain. He didn't need me. He had everything. In fact, he had more to lose than gain. He had followed the American press about me. If he did that, he knew there was only stigma attached to me. 

I was supposed to have horns. I was a "racist." I was "anti-white"-and he from all appearances was white. I was supposed to be a criminal; not only that, but everyone was even accusing me of using his religion of Islam as a cloak for my criminal practices and philosophies. Even if he had had some motive to use me, he knew that I was separated from Elijah Muhammad and the Nation of Islam, my "power base," according to the press in America. 

...


That morning was when I first began to reappraise the "white man." It was when I first began to perceive that "white man," as commonly used, means complexion only secondarily; primarily it described attitudes and actions. In America, "white man" meant specific attitudes and actions toward the black man, and toward all other non-white men. But in the Muslim world, I had seen that men with white complexions were more genuinely brotherly than anyone else had ever been. That morning was the start of a radical alteration in my whole outlook about "white" men.

...

And in everything I said to them, as long as we talked, they were aware of the yardstick that I was using to measure everything-that to me the earth's most explosive and pernicious evil is racism, the inability of God's creatures to live as One, especially in the Western world.

...

I have reflected since that the letter I finally sat down to compose had been subconsciously shaping itself in my mind. The _color-blindness_ of the Muslim world's religious society and the _color-blindness_ of the Muslim world's human society: these two influences had each day been making a greater impact, and an increasing persuasion against my previous way of thinking.

....

I knew that when my letter became public knowledge back in America, many would be astounded-loved ones, friends, and enemies alike. And no less astounded would be millions whom I did not know-who had gained during my twelve years with Elijah Muhammad a "hate" image of Malcolm X.

Even I was myself astounded. But there was precedent in my life for this letter. My whole life had been a chronology of-_changes_. Here is what I wrote . . . from my heart: 

"Never have I witnessed such sincere hospitality and the overwhelming spirit of true brotherhood as is practiced by people of all colors and races here in this Ancient Holy Land, the home of Abraham, Muhammad, and all the other prophets of the Holy Scriptures. For the past week, I have been utterly speechless and spellbound by the graciousness I see displayed all around me by people _of all colors_.

...

"You may be shocked by these words coming from me. But on this pilgrimage, what I have seen, and experienced, has forced me to _re-arrange_ much of my thought-patterns previously held, and to _toss aside_ some of my previous conclusions. This was not too difficult for me. Despite my firm convictions, I have been always a man who tries to face facts, and to accept the reality of life as new experience and new knowledge unfolds it. I have always kept an open mind, which is necessary to the flexibility that must go hand in hand with every form of intelligent search for truth.

"During the past eleven days here in the Muslim world, I have eaten from the same plate, drunk from the same glass, and slept in the same bed (or on the same rug)-while praying to the same God-with fellow Muslims, whose eyes were the bluest of blue, whose hair was the blondest of blond, and whose skin was the whitest of white. And in the _words_ and in the _actions_ and in the _deeds_ of the 'white' Muslims, I felt the same sincerity that I felt among the black African Muslims of Nigeria, Sudan, and Ghana


----------



## Atlas (Apr 29, 2015)

These threads are always a fucking riot.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 29, 2015)

Forrest, by most accounts, wasn't even preoccupied with race. I don't even think he was a racist in any meaningful way. Forrest seems like an unusually talented military strategist who went to war, returned from war, noticed a grassroots movement without a leader in the KKK, and then entered into the organization to go back to war with some window dressing about whites and blacks. He eventually couldn't control the group, criticized their independent actions, criticized the splintering ideologies and then quit, and eventually made some public remarks to straighten up that window dressing about whites and blacks. He was a general before anything else.

Malcolm X, by most accounts, was preoccupied with race. His racist comments have more authenticity and passion behind them. His eventual progress into a more levelheaded outlook has more authenticity behind it too. 

These two guys aren't similar. They have similarities, but they aren't similar. That's the leap.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 29, 2015)

reiatsuflow said:


> Forrest, by most accounts, wasn't even preoccupied with race. I don't even think he was a racist in any meaningful way. Forrest seems like an unusually talented military strategist who went to war, returned from war, noticed a grassroots movement without a leader in the KKK, and then entered into the organization to go back to war with some window dressing about whites and blacks. He eventually couldn't control the group, criticized their independent actions, criticized the splintering ideologies and then quit, and eventually made some public remarks to straighten up that window dressing about whites and blacks. He was a general before anything else.
> 
> Malcolm X, by most accounts, was preoccupied with race. His racist comments have more authenticity and passion behind them. His eventual progress into a more levelheaded outlook has more authenticity behind it too.
> 
> These two guys aren't similar. They have similarities, but they aren't similar. That's the leap.



are you aware of the KKK's post-civil war activities? 

not to mention that venerating bedford forrest, a man who was leader of the KKK, with full knowledge of what the KKK did, would be a pretty obviously politicised act, even if bedford forrest was somehow himself _not_ a racist despite being the leader of a racist militia with a bodycount in the thousands


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm not saying that to give any points to Forrest. I just think he's more of a violent war guy than someone who actually had a passion for race relations in this country. Malcolm x did have passions for race relations. Forrest seems like a general who saw the world as an AdLibs of us versus them. I don't think he really sat down and thought out an ideology on race the way that Malcolm x did. I think his move into the KKK was more an opportunist move than anything else. It was a way to keep his military career going and wrangle up some soldiers for renewed independence from 'them' - government, blacks, the north, whatever. The racial component seems more incidental, even if that doesn't excuse the actual crimes those incidents caused. I wouldn't pay much attention to any speeches against blacks he gave as grand wizard and I wouldn't pay much attention to any reconciliation he made after the fact.

Malcolm X, though.


----------



## Succubus (Apr 29, 2015)

U mad bro said:


> Media fucks up *the country* once again. Half the shit on the riot worth mentioning don't get reported. Just look at the monkeys loot.



nice try, this pic is from Switzerland


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 29, 2015)

We already know the swiss are no good. Just like their bullshit cheese.


----------



## Bender (Apr 29, 2015)

Atlas said:


> These threads are always a fucking riot.



Agreed.




 I would add my own input but watching Blue and Seto go back and forth is just too fucking hilarious.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 29, 2015)

Implying you'd have anything substantial to contribute...


----------



## Bender (Apr 29, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Implying you'd have anything substantial to contribute...



Yeah, I do and it doesn't involve calling people "retarded" to gain momentum like you have demonstrated in your laughable discussion with Blue.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 29, 2015)

Are you really trying to goad me into a debate _here_?

I've proven Blue's ignorance. It takes zero effort to establish yours.


----------



## Bender (Apr 29, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Are you really trying to goad me into a debate _here_?



I *DEBATE* people that know how to not get hot under the collar and resort to personal insults. You have a penchant for doing so at the drop of a hat. It's annoying.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 29, 2015)

Bender said:


> I *DEBATE* people that know how to not get hot under the collar and resort to personal insults. You have a penchant for doing so at the drop of a hat. It's annoying.



Is this bizarro world right now? You can't be saying this unironically, can you?


----------



## Blue (Apr 29, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I've proven Blue's ignorance.





I didn't actually read your post, I'll have to take your word for it


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 29, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You really are a moron:
> 
> But there in that hotel that morning, a telephone call and a few hours away from the cot on the fourth-floor tier of the dormitory, was one of the few times I had been so awed that I was totally without resistance. That white man-at least he would have been considered "white" in America related to Arabia's ruler, to whom he was a close advisor, truly an international man, with nothing in the world to gain, had given up his suite to me, for my transient comfort. He had _nothing_ to gain. He didn't need me. He had everything. In fact, he had more to lose than gain. He had followed the American press about me. If he did that, he knew there was only stigma attached to me.
> 
> ...



Here it be, Blue. No excuses. Not like you have much of a choice. You were factually speaking, completely incorrect in your assertions.


----------



## EJ (Apr 29, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]7hEra5GsR9s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EJ (Apr 29, 2015)

Blue said:


> I didn't actually read your post, I'll have to take your word for it



Why do you continuously try to debate with people in this thread and you admit that you don't read someone's post? 

..

Aren't you trying to give a perception that you are "totally unbiased" and "hear the other side's opinion"?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 29, 2015)

It's a pathetic attempt at saving face, Flow.


----------



## Blue (Apr 29, 2015)

>He quotes it like I didn't see it the first time

Fuck, fine, I'll read it.

...wait, these are all Malcolm X quotes about how he doesn't hate the white man anymore?

Did you think I posted that Forrest quote because I believed he actually had the best interests of the colored man at heart like he claimed?

They're lying, Seto, for fuck's sake. But alright, if you want, I'll pretend that Malcolm X was a beautiful man of peace in his later years, and you can pretend that Nathan Forrest was an egalitarian statesman in his later years. Deal?

Cool.

Guys, Malcolm X was a beautiful man of peace in his later years. God bless.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 29, 2015)

Blue said:


> >He quotes it like I didn't see it the first time
> 
> Fuck, fine, I'll read it.
> 
> ...



You said you didn't read it. Now you're saying that you did. 

You have no argument, and this is your last-ditch effort to save face when confronted with your ignorance. Malcolm X actively campaigned for racial harmony and integration, in contrast to his previous ideologies, as a result of his trip to Mecca. So by any relevant measure it was a genuine change. These are his own personal thoughts, in his own autobiography. 

You are literally trying to deny reality to keep from admitting that you were wrong. Even for you, this is pathetic.


----------



## Detective (Apr 29, 2015)

> A couple of the young men wore bandannas to hide their identity. The young men identified themselves as members of the Crips, Bloods and Black Guerrilla Family street gangs. One of the Crips members, who called himself Charles, wearing a red Chicago Bulls Derrick Rose T-shirt, said the gang members had taken to the street because “there is only so far that you can push people into a corner.”
> 
> “We’re frustrated,” he continued, “and that’s why we’re out there in the streets.”
> 
> Then he described how he and some Bloods had stood in front of black-owned stores to protect them from looting or vandalism. He said they had made sure no black children, or reporters, were hit by rioters. They pointed them toward Chinese- and Arab-owned stores. Charles said Mr. Gray had brought gangs together.




..... God damn it, America


----------



## EJ (Apr 29, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> It's a pathetic attempt at saving face, Flow.



I've seen enough of his antics. He's always playing up against black people. From Trayvon Martin, Eric Garner, to Freddie Gray. Except this point, he's not even being subtle with it. Back then he masked it pretty damn well. 

Well not really.

I'm pretty sure he made a comment stating 

"A black person in a white neighborhood is more than likely up to no good"

the way he's acting in this thread, you would think there would be a huge amount of people in this thread supporting the rioters when it's the exact opposite. Most people in this thread are against the riots, but they are giving an explanation as to why so many black Americans are pissed. Which Blue and MegaHarrison always seem to get fucked up on.

On another note, Blue.

I find it hilarious that you can compare Malcolm X to someone in the KKK, and just earlier in this thread you were arguing up in down the riots that happen in Europe are 'liek, totally different  than the ones going on in the states'.

Compare and contrast when it suits your views, huh?


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 29, 2015)

What scares me is that as funny as it is on this site, there are actually people like Blue out there. Who live and operate their lives as such, and some in a position of power...


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 29, 2015)

Flow said:


> On another note, Blue.
> 
> I find it hilarious that you can compare Malcolm X to someone in the KKK, and just earlier in this thread you were arguing up in down the riots that happen in Europe are 'liek, totally different  than the ones going on in the states'.
> 
> Compare and contrast when it suits your views, huh?



what does this post even mean?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 29, 2015)

No one knows what it means but it's provocative,  it gets the people going.


----------



## Blue (Apr 29, 2015)

Yes, Flow, I know you're against the rioting. You'd have to be insane - like Zero - to be otherwise. 
The point is that the rioting naturally follows civil unrest as a result of claims of racial bias. It's a force of nature. The part of the equation we can control are the claims of racial bias.
Now, I'm not saying that you can't claim racial bias.

But there hasn't even been time for an investigation here and even if it turns out the cops took turns stomping on his neck until it broke, you'd still need evidence that it was the result of racism and not simple generic police brutality. Which you're unlikely to find because whites are commonly the victims of police brutality too.

See where I'm coming from?



nightbringer said:


> what does this post even mean?



I have no idea tbh

The riots that were being compared to the Baltimore riots weren't in Europe, they were in the US, and that's neither here nor there when talking about racist community leaders


----------



## EJ (Apr 29, 2015)

nightbringer said:


> what does this post even mean?



I find it outright odd that he'll compare two things that shouldn't be compared such as Malcolm X and the KKK, but when it comes to rioting he'll go through lengths to claim that riots like the ones that are happening in Baltimore out-weight what happens in Europe to a tremendous degree to the point in which they shouldn't even be compared. 

People's main beef with the media is that these riots with black Americans are gaining more attention over what happens with white people around the world, involving sports or just for the hell of it.


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 29, 2015)

Surprise surprise, just like Trayvon Martin and Mike Brown the truth of this latest martyr is coming to light. Namely that he was trying to injure himself in the van.

I'm sure more details will come to light.


----------



## Fang (Apr 29, 2015)

Welp  there goes the neighborhood


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 29, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Surprise surprise, just like Trayvon Martin and Mike Brown the truth of this latest martyr is coming to light. Namely that he was trying to injure himself in the van.
> 
> I'm sure more details will come to light.





> The prisoner, who is currently in jail, was separated from Gray by a metal partition and could not see him.





> It is not clear whether any additional evidence backs up the prisoner?s version, which is just one piece of a much larger probe.



welp             .


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 29, 2015)

Mega rarely reads his own articles...


----------



## EJ (Apr 29, 2015)

That would be crazy if dude injured himself to that extent.


----------



## C-Moon (Apr 29, 2015)

Mega shooting himself in the foot has become a fetish of his at this point


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 29, 2015)

Flow said:


> I find it outright odd that he'll compare two things that shouldn't be compared such as Malcolm X and the KKK, but when it comes to rioting he'll go through lengths to claim that riots like the ones that are happening in Baltimore out-weight what happens in Europe to a tremendous degree to the point in which they shouldn't even be compared.
> 
> People's main beef with the media is that these riots with black Americans are gaining more attention over what happens with white people around the world, involving sports or just for the hell of it.



But he did compare the riots?

blue compared and contrasted the riots and dismissed them, whether you agree with his judgement on them or not he did do the comparing and contrasting

this is why you shouldn't dogpile unless you have a solid grasp on the issue

attacking someone for dumb opinions/things you disagree with is one thing, attacking them for not doing something they did actually do is another


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 29, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Surprise surprise, just like Trayvon Martin and Mike Brown the truth of this latest martyr is coming to light. Namely that he was trying to injure himself in the van.
> 
> I'm sure more details will come to light.



"Baltimore Police Commissioner Anthony W. Batts has admitted flaws in the way officers handled Gray after they chased him through a West Baltimore housing project and arrested him. They said they later found a switchblade clipped to the inside of his pants. Batts has said officers repeatedly ignored Gray?s pleas for medical help and failed to secure him with a safety belt or harness in the back of the transport van.

[Police cite missteps in arrest of Freddie Gray]

Video shot by several bystanders has fueled the rage in West Baltimore. It shows two officers on top of Gray, their knees in his back, and then dragging his seemingly limp body to the van as he cried out."

When you forcibly take over someone and restrict their freedom, you are responsible for their well being no matter if they are a criminal or not. If said suspect is in a position to hurt himself, you are responsible for making sure you transport him safely. 

Don't see your point but who am I kidding.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 29, 2015)

> That would be crazy if dude injured himself to that extent.



Frankly, it's crazy that police injured him to that extent too once in custody. I have no idea what happened.



> "Baltimore Police Commissioner Anthony W. Batts has admitted flaws in the way officers handled Gray after they chased him through a West Baltimore housing project and arrested him. They said they later found a switchblade clipped to the inside of his pants. Batts has said officers repeatedly ignored Gray?s pleas for medical help and failed to secure him with a safety belt or harness in the back of the transport van.




Oh. I suppose the injuries make sense if he wasn't secured in the vehicle and they stopped too quickly, maybe. Other articles note what happened is consistent with car accidents.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 29, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Surprise surprise, just like Trayvon Martin and Mike Brown the truth of this latest martyr is coming to light. Namely that he was trying to injure himself in the van.
> 
> I'm sure more details will come to light.



is it actually possible for a person to sever their own spinal cord like that?


----------



## Blue (Apr 29, 2015)

>Only evidence whatsoever so far suggests the injury was self-inflicted, unintentionally or otherwise

"LOL MEGA SHOOTING HIMSELF IN FOOT GUYS"

Like, do you guys just not care about evidence? All about the narrative?

I can tell you right now that getting thrown against a wall or floor is about the only way to break a neck outside of a car accident. I assumed that the cops tossed him in there too roughly but this is actually a much more plausible explanation.

As usual I assumed too poorly of the police. I actually thought Michael Brown was running away, too.


----------



## Fang (Apr 29, 2015)

nightbringer said:


> is it actually possible for a person to sever their own spinal cord like that?



On drugs? Certainly, bath salts/PCP in particular has had its users go so crazy with testosterone and adrenaline rushes they've had drug users dismember themselves or not feel pain.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 29, 2015)

Blue said:


> -snip-



"Baltimore police have acknowledged significant errors in the moments that followed: Gray was not seat-belted after being placed in a transport van, a violation of department policy; Gray was not offered medical attention, despite several requests; and officers did not call for an ambulance when he was arrested, as they should have.

Police have said they don’t know whether Gray was injured during his arrest or while in the van."

It's definitely not the only evidence lol, and it's dubious at best.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 29, 2015)

Fang said:


> On drugs? Certainly, bath salts/PCP in particular has had its users go so crazy with testosterone and adrenaline rushes they've had drug users dismember themselves or not feel pain.



'kay

I don't actually know much about his injury tbh

where was the severage in his spinal chord located?


----------



## Fang (Apr 29, 2015)

Where his spinal cord was


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 29, 2015)

but where on the cord?


----------



## Fang (Apr 29, 2015)

I dunno midget

Do I look like a physician who had X-rays of his severed spine?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 29, 2015)

Fang said:


> I dunno midget
> 
> Do I look like a physician who had X-rays of his severed spine?



you're the one who introduced yourself into this line of discussion


----------



## Fang (Apr 29, 2015)

Your the one asking for specifics, you vertically challenged womanlet.


----------



## Blue (Apr 29, 2015)

Dr. White said:


> "Baltimore police have acknowledged significant errors in the moments that followed: Gray was not seat-belted after being placed in a transport van, a violation of department policy; Gray was not offered medical attention, despite several requests; and officers did not call for an ambulance when he was arrested, as they should have.
> 
> Police have said they don?t know whether Gray was injured during his arrest or while in the van."
> 
> It's definitely not the only evidence lol, and it's dubious at best.



All of which suggests negligence, not malice or brutality

Which of course isn't okay, but isn't cause for protests either


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 29, 2015)

Blue said:


> >Only evidence whatsoever so far suggests the injury was self-inflicted, unintentionally or otherwise
> 
> "LOL MEGA SHOOTING HIMSELF IN FOOT GUYS"
> 
> ...



it's evidence from a prisoner who couldn't see what was happening at all. if you're gonna present that as something that should influence any reasonable person's view, then you're stuck with having to take all the michael brown eyewitness accounts that said he had his hands up and he was backing away etc. on faith 

pick one


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Apr 30, 2015)

So he severed his own spine? I see, that makes perfect sense.

They didn't even try with this one. That reads like straight up post-lynching propaganda.


----------



## Alita (Apr 30, 2015)

I love how blue and mega don't even read the articles they post.

It was stated in the article that gray was pleading with the cops to take him to a hospital. That doesn't sound like someone who wants to hurt/kill themselves.

I also like how blue is willing to take a prisoner's statement at face value when he coulden't even see gray properly. Anything to make cops look good and blacks look bad right? Cause the good (white) cop can never do any wrong right? Uncle Ruckus would be proud.

Mega and blue, why don't you two just admit you hate black people? I'm sure it'd make you guys feel a lot better.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 30, 2015)

Thursday morning update: A few marches. No customers at my vapor shop. WE had a ton of people in the bar upstairs tho. Closed at 9PM so everyone could get home. I live in the county and refuse to drive into the city because there are a ton of broken windows on cars, so I take the bus at 9PM, which is running on an emergency schedule but still running. Had a police car pull up to me at 9:20 asking me if I knew what time it was and I told him that I was waiting for the bus because I just got off work at the bar. he asked me if we could make a deal and I made him and about 12 other cops coffee and a county officer that was doing patrols along I-83 drove me home. So there are awesome cops out there, don't let the social media idiots and media paint a bleak picture. I am a black man who was out near the end of curfew and I didn't get beat, arrested or maced because I didn't act like an entitled asshole.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 30, 2015)

> I am a black man who was out near the end of curfew and I didn't get beat, arrested or maced because I didn't act like an entitled asshole.



Hashtagged?



> Mega and blue, why don't you two just admit you hate black people? I'm sure it'd make you guys feel a lot better.



This is an issue that effects black communities, but black people are everywhere on the social strata. I've never really met the black people who are in these sorts of communities having these sorts of problems and protests. Black people might majorly experience discomfort in various ways by being black, and I'm sure they relate to these frustrations more than other communities, and there's some solidarity happening and some resonance with civil rights. But Ferguson and this area of Detroit aren't home to The Black People. 

More on the nose, I'd say blue's got a problem with poor people ahead of black people, if he has to have a problem with anyone. Particularly poor people who pretzel up their problems with everything but their poverty. He's maintained that poverty is the reason for most of the poor's problems, in which case the solution isn't to rally and protest and philosophize, but to earn more money. He's pretty consistent on that one.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Apr 30, 2015)

Fang said:


> Where his spinal cord was





nightbringer said:


> but where on the cord?





Fang said:


> I dunno midget
> 
> Do I look like a physician who had X-rays of his severed spine?





nightbringer said:


> you're the one who introduced yourself into this line of discussion





Fang said:


> Your the one asking for specifics, you vertically challenged womanlet.


----------



## Blue (Apr 30, 2015)

I have a problem with uneducated people. Often by no fault of their own, people in poverty end up uneducated. That's unfortunate, but it's not a reason to listen to them when they make infantile statements like "no justice, no peace" when the justice system hasn't even had a chance to work.

Anyone who thinks I'm a racist is retarded on at least 3 different levels - extremely deep levels.



> it's evidence from a prisoner who couldn't see what was happening at all. if you're gonna present that as something that should influence any reasonable person's view


A reasonable person shouldn't have a view, or if they do, they should keep it to themselves.

You might ask "it's not reasonable to believe cops were physically abusive?" to which I would reply "not towards a random, unarmed dude on the street to the point of severing his spine."


----------



## Succubus (Apr 30, 2015)

*Georgia mom arrested for allegedly threatening to kill cops in Facebook post: ?Death to all white cops nationwide?*


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 30, 2015)

Yeah, Blue isn't racist he's just sheltered as fuck and it shows itself all too often. He's an "educated moron" if that makes sense.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 30, 2015)

Drawing parallels of revolutions with riots.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 30, 2015)

But the riots are unjustified...they don't lead to anything constructive.


----------



## Bender (Apr 30, 2015)

As much as it leave a bad taste in my mouth (like worse than any coffee I had in the morning) I gots to agree with Blue that the accusation of racism is full retard. Fucking hell he's half black.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 30, 2015)

Well, Jesse Lee Peterson is black and that doesn't mean the shit he says isn't racist. It's just that Blue has expressed contempt of poor people and made ignorant statements about them many times in the past, and is very much disconnected from the struggles of the average American no less the poor American. A lot of what he's said here seems more as just an extension of that ignorance primarily, as most rioting are poor blacks and his rhetoric is similar to what he has made in regards to the poor in general. The Malcolm X stuff was just plain obstinance on his part though.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 30, 2015)

Just because I think little of Blue doesn't mean I endorse your crazy, nor does it mean I have to. I'm stating something of my own observation and nothing more. I have no issue calling a spade a spade. I just don't think Blue is racist, in contrast to Mega.


----------



## SLB (Apr 30, 2015)

Blue ain't racist. Just elitist. 

Mega on the other hand...


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 30, 2015)

> I'm tired of people who've never voted for a black anything, will never vote for a black anything or a support a black anything.



I saw that new Annie movie when nobody was looking.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 30, 2015)

If it's any consolation, Don't Be a Menace to South Central While Drinking Your Juice in the Hood is one of my favorite comedy movies.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 30, 2015)

Martin Luther King admitted than in his youth he carried hatred and resentment toward white people due to the treatment he witnessed and experienced from racist whites. It was realization of what it was doing to him, and a mix of personal experiences that he moved past that.


----------



## Blue (Apr 30, 2015)

In my youth I thought asian girls were more attractive than women of other races. I moved past that.

I mean, have you seen the average asian girl in the street in Tokyo or Beijing? Good golly fuck.

Racism is mostly ignorance. Education is the answer.


----------



## Blue (Apr 30, 2015)

Haha, Zero. You are the people's suffering.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Apr 30, 2015)

reiatsuflow said:


> but to earn more money. He's pretty consistent on that one.


How detached can one be? It doesn't work that way.


Blue said:


> I have a problem with uneducated people. Often by no fault of their own, people in poverty end up uneducated. That's unfortunate, but it's not a reason to listen to them when they make infantile statements like "no justice, no peace" when the justice system hasn't even had a chance to work.


You don't know how poverty and the education system works do you?


Blue said:


> In my youth I thought asian girls were more attractive than women of other races. I moved past that.


Asian women most attractive? No wonder you like flat asses.


----------



## HaxHax (Apr 30, 2015)

64% black population

Black mayor
9/15 black city council members

Black chief of police
54% nonwhite police officers

Is da white man keep us down


----------



## Blue (Apr 30, 2015)

The Handsome Klad said:


> How detached can one be? It doesn't work that way.
> 
> You don't know how poverty and the education system works do you?



I know exactly how it works, which is why I believe the answer to a whole spectrum of societal problems, from crime to perceived racial inequality to actual economic inequality is improving the quality of public education through large state and federal grants which focus more on the quality of educators than the quality of facilities. A good teacher doesn't need a 70 inch LCD screen to teach. A chalkboard will do.



HaxHax said:


> 64% black population
> 
> Black mayor
> 9/15 black city council members
> ...



Hahaha.

Clearly, it is.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Apr 30, 2015)

Blue said:


> I know exactly how it works, which is why I believe the answer to a whole spectrum of societal problems, from crime to perceived racial inequality to actual economic inequality is improving the quality of public education through large state and federal grants which focus more on the quality of educators than the quality of facilities. A good teacher doesn't need a 70 inch LCD screen to teach. A chalkboard will do.


Yeah you're out of the loop. You seem unaware how gangs suck youths in.


----------



## Black Superman (Apr 30, 2015)

HaxHax said:


> 64% black population
> 
> Black mayor
> 9/15 black city council members
> ...



*One.* Blacks in Baltimore are more than 5.6 times more likely to be arrested for possession of marijuana than whites even though marijuana use among the races is similar.   In fact, Baltimore county has the fifth highest arrest rate for marijuana possessions in the USA.

*Two*.  Over $5.7 million has been paid out by Baltimore since 2011 in over 100 police brutality lawsuits.   Victims of severe police brutality were mostly people of color and included a pregnant woman, a 65 year old church deacon, children, and an 87 year old grandmother.

*Three.* White babies born in Baltimore have six more years of life expectancy than African American babies in the city.

*Four*. African Americans in Baltimore are eight times more likely to die from complications of HIV/AIDS than whites and twice as likely to die from diabetes related causes as whites.

*Five*. Unemployment is 8.4 percent city wide.  Most estimates place the unemployment in the African American community at double that of the white community.  The national rate of unemployment for whites is 4.7 percent, for blacks it is 10.1.  

*Six.*African American babies in Baltimore are nine times more likely to die before age one than white infants in the city.

*Seven.* There is a twenty year difference in life expectancy between those who live in the most affluent neighborhood in Baltimore versus those who live six miles away in the most impoverished.

*Eight.* 148,000 people, or 23.8 percent of the people in Baltimore, live below the official poverty level.

*Nine*. 56.4 percent of Baltimore students graduate from high school.  The national rate is about 80 percent.

*Ten.* 92 percent of marijuana possession arrests in Baltimore were of African Americans, one of the highest racial disparities in the USA.



> When the Baltimore riots broke out, I was flying back to D.C., sitting next to one of America’s leading public health experts.
> 
> We talked about what went wrong in Baltimore, and what needs to change.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 30, 2015)

> When the Baltimore riots broke out, I was flying back to D.C., sitting next to one of America?s leading public health experts.



zero are you outing yourself as 'dan diamond', the writer of that article?

bc that's a pimp name 

also

rare picture of blue irl


----------



## Blue (Apr 30, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> also
> 
> rare picture of blue irl



U know I'm kawaii like dat doe


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## Blue (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## Kathutet (Apr 30, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


>


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 30, 2015)

> Yeah you're out of the loop. You seem unaware how gangs suck youths in.



Some of that's bullshit, and it comes from sympathetic upper middle class people who are looking for reasons to excuse folks under the poverty=crime silo. I have never lived with coastal city poverty, which is where some serious ghettos turn up, but the slummy areas of midwest and flyover state cities like Albuquerque, Las Vegas, Phoenix, Denver, Omaha, Dallas and the like, most people are going to school and going on to community colleges or nursing, labor or two year degree careers. It's not that different. Good parents still raise good kids, and they steadily improve on the previous generation just like any other respectable rung of society. Yeah, their improvement means getting a two year degree or being stable with work. The cultures are different, but when you're talking about serious crime and serious antisocial behavior, the margins aren't that big.

I remember taking in a woman one night when I was 18 or 19 who was running from police because of some drug thing. We spent the whole night talking, and to my surprise I learned that the area I lived in had a huge meth problem. I had no idea. We had different experiences living in the same neighborhood. When her son picked her up the next morning he came with a truckload of his friends and showed me boobs on his phone of his baby's mom. I didn't know what was happening. He was real friendly. She was real friendly too. Brought me flowers afterwards. They were nice to me, but there was a culture clash even though we were both in the same area.

Sometimes it's the culture that's the problem, and on some level I support the side that just keeps telling people to get their shit together. Opportunities will help, but if they don't have their shit together in the first place they might not go after the carrot. That's the snag. Sometimes the people are the problem, and they need a kind of cultural intervention or therapy to get out of their situation.


----------



## Black Superman (Apr 30, 2015)

*Shepard Smith calls out all the race-baiting on FoxNews.*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIcB_xFsz3w[/YOUTUBE]



> During live coverage of the Baltimore riots during the 5:00 p.m. ET hour on Monday, Fox News anchor Shepard Smith scolded and mocked hosts of The Five for daring to ask legitimate questions about the violence.
> 
> Eric Bolling simply observing that the rioters were "predominantly African-American" set Smith off: "Hey, it's a predominantly African-American community....*But if we want to create larger racial tensions on the heels of this and all the recent African-American problems that we've seen, then we can do that. But if we'd like to look at this as a history of people having problem with police, not people of a color, but people of a community who have had problems with the police."*
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Apr 30, 2015)

reiatsuflow said:


> Some of that's bullshit, and it comes from sympathetic upper middle class people who are looking for reasons to excuse folks under the poverty=crime silo. I have never lived with coastal city poverty, which is where some serious ghettos turn up, but the slummy areas of midwest and flyover state cities like Albuquerque, Las Vegas, Phoenix, Denver, Omaha, Dallas and the like, most people are going to school and going on to community colleges or nursing, labor or two year degree careers. It's not that different. Good parents still raise good kids, and they steadily improve on the previous generation just like any other respectable rung of society. Yeah, their improvement means getting a two year degree or being stable with work. The cultures are different, but when you're talking about serious crime and serious antisocial behavior, the margins aren't that big.
> 
> I remember taking in a woman one night when I was 18 or 19 who was running from police because of some drug thing. We spent the whole night talking, and to my surprise I learned that the area I lived in had a huge meth problem. I had no idea. We had different experiences living in the same neighborhood. When her son picked her up the next morning he came with a truckload of his friends and showed me boobs on his phone of his baby's mom. I didn't know what was happening. He was real friendly. She was real friendly too. Brought me flowers afterwards. They were nice to me, but there was a culture clash even though we were both in the same area.
> 
> Sometimes it's the culture that's the problem, and on some level I support the side that just keeps telling people to get their shit together. Opportunities will help, but if they don't have their shit together in the first place they might not go after the carrot. That's the snag. Sometimes the people are the problem, and they need a kind of cultural intervention or therapy to get out of their situation.


You know what you're talk about and you're surprisingly detailed about how quiet hoods tend to have drug issues. But from my viewpoint, I've seen hoods eat youths alive. I remember my first week of HS because I was almost joined the gang around my hood. And the so many chances kept coming up join them again. They literally threw themselves at me. I was almost sucked but I was far to bust wallowing in my self pity like Shinji.

Point being, I've seen a lot of kids go from good to bad. I remember one member of my football team was a nice kid. But someone was dedicated to talking shit to him and ruining his life. After he was stabbed in his eye, he was never the same after that. He had a great chance in football too. Some kids literally get sucked down into that lifestyle even if they try to get out. You can't help only watch.

A revolution would fix it.


----------



## EJ (Apr 30, 2015)

Zerothedestroyer is on a role, lmao


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 30, 2015)

wow this dude is seriously off-message

fox prolly gonna fire him


----------



## PureWIN (Apr 30, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> wow this dude is seriously off-message
> 
> fox prolly gonna fire him



They have to be off message every once in a while in order to claim 'fair and balanced'.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 30, 2015)

This was scripted.


----------



## Blue (Apr 30, 2015)

It's scripted. Fox throws tomato cans into their pundit circles to do the sounding board thing, although this guy was swinging a bit harder than usual.

Anyway, he's right, especially this part:



> But if we want to create larger racial tensions on the heels of this and all the recent African-American problems that we've seen, then we can do that. But if we'd like to look at this as a history of people having problem with police, not people of a color, but people of a community who have had problems with the police."
> 
> "If we want to turn this, as a nation, into something that will rile up the races, then we can do that. But it seems prudent to listen to the two sides....you get to this point, where you get no answers for eight days after a man [Freddie Gray] died for looking at somebody ? eight days later, people almost feel like they have a license to ill."


----------



## Fang (Apr 30, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> wow this dude is seriously off-message
> 
> fox prolly gonna fire him



And he'll probably end up with a higher-paying job on MSNBC or CNN, not really a net loss at all tbh.


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 30, 2015)

Fox has dissenting views on all the time. They had a member of CAIR on last night denying Hamas was a terrorist group. They're not MSNBC


----------



## Wilykat (Apr 30, 2015)

Looks like I won't be going anywhere near Baltimore for a few more days. With the latest info, it just may make them angry again.  If the police were acquitted of anything, hello Rodney King.

If you live there and don't need to stay there, just get out.


----------



## Black Superman (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## Keile (Apr 30, 2015)

The riots are not good for business  but I betchu the cops won't kill anymore black men in custody for at least 1 year. :


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 30, 2015)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


>



back then blacks weren't destroying their own community with the riots. This was a stupid one of you to post.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Apr 30, 2015)

The a-holes here do realize that protesters can get legal representation? I mean, $5.7 million were paid in pol
ice brutality cases know Baltimore as settlements.


----------



## Keile (Apr 30, 2015)

NaS said:


> back then blacks weren't destroying their own community with the riots. This was a stupid one of you to post.



Whose communities were they destroying then  because they were destroying somebody's and it wasn't the white's.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 30, 2015)

Keile said:


> The riots are not good for business  but I betchu the cops won't kill anymore black men in custody for at least 1 year. :



they won't bother taking them into custody

"resisting arrest"


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 30, 2015)

PureWIN said:


> They have to be off message every once in a while in order to claim 'fair and balanced'.


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 30, 2015)

NaS said:


> back then blacks weren't destroying their own community with the riots. This was a stupid one of you to post.



They pretty much were. Detroit became a wasteland from all the black riots and this has mostly hurt black people.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 30, 2015)

Mega lurks /pol/ it all makes sense now.


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 30, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Mega lurks /pol/ it all makes sense now.



This was from /tv/ thank you very much. I'm banned from /pol/ for posting a thread making fun of Dresden.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 30, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> They pretty much were. Detroit became a wasteland from all the black riots and this has mostly hurt black people.



No, it became a wastleland due to the massive loss of auto manufacturing jobs which the community was built upon. Which of course resulted in massive unemployment, which led to people either leaving or being caught in a cycle of poverty which it has not recovered from.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 30, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> This was from /tv/ thank you very much. I'm banned from /pol/ for posting a thread making fun of Dresden.



did /pol/ tighten up its posting standards or is that just catering to the nazis


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 30, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> No, it became a wastleland due to the massive loss of auto manufacturing jobs which the community was built upon.



The race riots drove white people and businesses from the city and property values plummeted. This contributed to Detroit's collapse. Are you really denying this?



This goes into it.


----------



## Fang (Apr 30, 2015)

/pol/ has been castrated in the months before moot left 4chan, so I really doubt that Luc


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 30, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> did /pol/ tighten up its posting standards or is that just catering to the nazis



The admins aren't Nazi's but the posters cry so much when they get triggered the admins just ban anyone anti-Nazi to placate them.

Some Chamberlain shit.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 30, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> The race riots drove white people and businesses from the city and property values plummeted. This contributed to Detroit's collapse. Are you really denying this?
> 
> 
> 
> This goes into it.



mega, that's an opinion piece


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 30, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> mega, that's an opinion piece



You can post opinion pieces as evidence in threads you goddamn autists.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 30, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> You can post opinion pieces as evidence in threads you goddamn autists.



Can we post facts as evidence?





> The deeper causes of the riot were high levels of frustration, resentment, and anger that had been created among African Americans by unemployment and underemployment, persistent and extreme poverty, racism and racial segregation, police brutality, and lack of economic and educational opportunities. Deindustrialization in the city had resulted in the loss of industrial jobs and their replacement with low-paying service jobs. “White flight” and a shift in the tax base to the suburbs also contributed to deindustrialization. Housing discrimination forced African Americans to live in certain neighbourhoods of the city, where housing was frequently poor or substandard, while urban renewal programs and freeway construction eradicated areas in which African Americans once thrived.
> 
> Police brutality and racial profiling were ordinary occurrences in Detroit’s African American neighbourhoods. Residents were regularly subjected to unwarranted searches, harassment, and excessive use of force by police, and a few well-publicized shootings and beatings of African Americans by police occurred in the years preceding the riot. All of those factors encouraged African Americans in Detroit to view the police as merely the occupying army of an oppressive white “establishment.” In such a volatile atmosphere, it required only one provocative act by police to produce open revolt.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 30, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> You can post opinion pieces as evidence in threads you goddamn autists.



calm down 

this is one person proposing a narrative for why detroit went under without citing any evidence in the form of, say, white flight figures pre- and post-riots, the relationship of that to the decline of the auto industry in terms of loss of workers or revenue, etc.

even if the narrative is true, it's not exactly convincing by itself, but you're linking it to back up what you say, which seems like an odd thing to do when it cites no specific factual evidence


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 30, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> The race riots drove white people and businesses from the city and property values plummeted. This contributed to Detroit's collapse. Are you really denying this?
> 
> 
> 
> This goes into it.



Whites were already leaving well before the riots occurred. The riots only exacerbated an already existing phenomena, as many left simply as a result of blacks moving into the city. You simply, predictably enough, want to simplify it down to the fault of acts of black people alone. As opposed to mutual tension and a multitude of factors, one major of which came down to loss of economic opportunity due to decline of automobile manufacturing jobs:


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 30, 2015)

Something is wrong with Mega. Must had tried to date a black woman and she rejected him. I understand Blue's views, but even Blue isn't this way towards people of color. Oh well Mega is still a good mod tho.


----------



## Matariki (Apr 30, 2015)

Blue said:


> In my youth I thought asian girls were more attractive than women of other races. I moved past that.



white master race

or latina


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 30, 2015)

alsom factors not being considered in the simplified "race riots caused white flight", x -> y narrative are that white people also left because of the challenges to de facto segregation in housing and education, miliken vs. bradley

then there's also the attempt to exclude all the economic factors like gasoline crises, suburbanisation and the removal of public transport putting low-income workers out of reach of jobs, the depopulation of the detroit area due to lowered economic opportunities decreasing the tax base, the general decline of all american industry, etc. from the explanation of detroit's decline

salenger's article focuses almost exclusively on race riots causing white flight which led to detroit's decline, and that's a forced narrative


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 30, 2015)

NaS said:


> Something is wrong with Mega. Must had tried to date a black woman and she rejected him. I understand Blue's views, but even Blue isn't this way towards people of color. Oh well Mega is still a good mod tho.



He cites opinion pieces from Washington Post a lot, and while it is no InfoWars, it does make sense that he's veered off so hard the the right; at least moreso than before. If all you do is feed yourself a narrative that you want to hear in the first place then of course that's going to happen.


----------



## Blue (Apr 30, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> then there's also the attempt to exclude all the economic factors like gasoline crises, suburbanisation and the removal of public transport putting low-income workers out of reach of jobs, the depopulation of the detroit area due to lowered economic opportunities decreasing the tax base, the general decline of all american industry, etc. from the explanation of detroit's decline



Don't forget unionization!


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 30, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> alsom factors not being considered in the simplified "race riots caused white flight", x -> y narrative are that white people also left because of the challenges to de facto segregation in housing and education, miliken vs. bradley
> 
> then there's also the attempt to exclude all the economic factors like gasoline crises, suburbanisation and the removal of public transport putting low-income workers out of reach of jobs, the depopulation of the detroit area due to lowered economic opportunities decreasing the tax base, the general decline of all american industry, etc. from the explanation of detroit's decline
> 
> salenger's article focuses almost exclusively on race riots causing white flight which led to detroit's decline, and that's a forced narrative



Very good point. The link I provided gave a better in depth cause of problem



Seto Kaiba said:


> He cites opinion pieces from Washington Post a lot, and while it is no InfoWars, it does make sense that he's veered off so hard the the right; at least moreso than before. If all you do is feed yourself a narrative that you want to hear in the first place then of course that's going to happen.



Which is irony in itself because any ultra conservative will tell you they hate Jews more than blacks.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 30, 2015)

Blue said:


> Don't forget unionization!



unionisation arguably hastened the decline by making it unprofitable earlier-on for companies to not outsource or mechanise, but outsourcing and mechanisation were inevitable

so i don't think you can really blame it when what it contributed to would have happened regardless, just a little later than it did


----------



## Blue (Apr 30, 2015)

NaS said:


> Which is irony in itself because any ultra conservative will tell you they hate Jews more than blacks.



American conservatives are very pro-Israeli doe? It's the American left that tends to be anti semitic.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 30, 2015)

Blue said:


> It's the American left that tends to be anti semitic.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 30, 2015)

Blue said:


> Don't forget unionization!


----------



## Fang (Apr 30, 2015)

Blue said:


> American conservatives are very pro-Israeli doe? It's the American left that tends to be anti semitic.


----------



## baconbits (Apr 30, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> They pretty much were. Detroit became a wasteland from all the black riots and this has mostly hurt black people.



In Milwaukee after MLK died some of our most prosperous neighborhoods were burned down in the riots.  My father contends that the black community has never recovered.  I'm not sure myself but I know all the people of his generation think our city is a shell of what it could be.

Detroit and Milwaukee parallel each other, but they are not equal.  In Detroit the companies suffered mainly because of a union and leftist policies that didn't do much to help local business or fight crime.  In the early 1900's people fled the country and came to the cities because of jobs, safety and education.  In the late 1900's people went to the suburbs for the exact same reasons.  If we want to revitalize cities we need to focus on these three things, first.


----------



## Blue (Apr 30, 2015)

What the fuck is all this baitposting

It's 100% true 

My dad is a bleeding heart liberal and goes on about the zionists daily

And all this "why do we support israel dey ebil" stuff comes from the American left


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 30, 2015)

In the early 1900s labor exploitation was rampant and children worked in coal mines.


----------



## Atem (Apr 30, 2015)

Blue said:


> In my youth I thought asian girls were more attractive than women of other races. I moved past that.



In my youth I was always attracted towards them nubian ladies like some sorta magnet. I never moved past it. I am glad I didn't.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 30, 2015)

Starting to think some posters don't know black history and are just Google searching for answers which leads them to neo-conservative ideas first.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 30, 2015)

Blue said:


> What the fuck is all this baitposting
> 
> It's 100% true
> 
> ...



humanitarian disapproval of israel =/= anti-semitism

israel isn't a cuddly baby getting bullied by the nasty arabs whose side the "bleeding heart liberals" are on because they're anti-semitic. it's long since gone past doing enough to protect itself, and moved into encroaching on palestine and trying to absorb it while casting out the people who live there, blockading gaza by air and sea, punctuated by occasionally killing a bunch of them whenever a flashpoint incident like that kidnapping happens and gives them an excuse 

the issue is obviously muddled by hamas being a bunch of nutjobs and most arab states surrounding israel being obviously anti-semitic, but ultimately, there's such a thing as too much retribution. when the average bodycount after every single conflict israel enters is 1000 dead palestinians and 20 dead israelis, and your screens are chock-full of photos of dead palestinian children, you get kind of sick of the whole thing


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 30, 2015)

Blue said:


> What the fuck is all this baitposting
> 
> It's 100% true
> 
> ...



Pretty much.

The anti-semitic right is small and maligned and isolated.

The anti-semitic left is far more widespread,  and bitching about muh israel all day. You basically have to denounce Israel and act as their ideological puppet to survive as a Jew on liberal campuses.

Why Jews vote democrat I dunno.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 30, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> The anti-semitic right is small and maligned and isolated.
> 
> ...



Because most American Jews are liberal? Don't you realize, those of your mindset are the anomaly? What's more is Jewish Americans tend to be more critical of Israel than their native Israeli counterparts.

Also, a lot of the right supports Israel because they want to see it *destroyed* in some insane, End Times prophecy bullshit that's supposed to signal the return of Jesus. That's not the kind of allies you want I would think.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 30, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> humanitarian disapproval of israel =/= anti-semitism
> 
> israel isn't a cuddly baby getting bullied by the nasty arabs whose side the "bleeding heart liberals" are on because they're anti-semitic. it's long since gone past doing enough to protect itself, and moved into encroaching on palestine and trying to absorb it while casting out the people who live there, blockading gaza by air and sea, punctuated by occasionally killing a bunch of them whenever a flashpoint incident like that kidnapping happens and gives them an excuse
> 
> the issue is obviously muddled by hamas being a bunch of nutjobs and most arab states surrounding israel being obviously anti-semitic, but ultimately, there's such a thing as too much retribution. when the average bodycount after every single conflict israel enters is 1000 dead palestinians and 20 dead israelis, and your screens are chock-full of photos of dead palestinian children, you get kind of sick of the whole thing


There's disapproving of Israel's behaviour

And then there's religiously bitching at Israel no matter what atrocities are committed by other countries/groups that require more attention

It is not anti-semitism in the way the far right tends to practice it, but it's far more than "humanitarian disapproval" and at this point I can only guess it's ideologically motivated against Israel in particlar.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 30, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Because most American Jews are liberal? Don't you realize, those of your mindset are the anomaly? What's more is Jewish Americans tend to be more critical of Israel than their native Israeli counterparts.
> 
> Also, a lot of the right supports Israel because they want to see it *destroyed* in some insane, End Times prophecy bullshit that's supposed to signal the return of Jesus. That's not the kind of allies you want I would think.




lol


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 30, 2015)

Zaru said:


> There's disapproving of Israel's behaviour
> 
> And then there's religiously bitching at Israel no matter what atrocities are committed by other countries/groups that require more attention
> 
> It is not anti-semitism in the way the far right tends to practice it, but it's far more than "humanitarian disapproval" and at this point I can only guess it's ideologically motivated against Israel in particlar.



meh the "why do you visibly care about x instead of y?" thing seems questionable to me at the best of times because you can care about two things at once and if an issue has two sides to it rather than one side (no one is pro-boko haram) then you'll find yourself debating it more bc there's actually something to debate

but if you ask why us left wingers seem to care more about what israel does than what about worse countries do then it's important to remember that their tax dollars are actually funding israel the whole time


----------



## Fang (Apr 30, 2015)

Zaru said:


> There's disapproving of Israel's behaviour
> 
> And then there's religiously bitching at Israel no matter what atrocities are committed by other countries/groups that require more attention
> 
> It is not anti-semitism in the way the far right tends to practice it, but it's far more than "humanitarian disapproval" and at this point I can only guess it's ideologically motivated against Israel in particlar.



Both the left and right have interests in Israel, Democrats want an image of strong military values to placate and win the support of more traditional red states and the Republican far-right is backed and surrounds itself on a policy of war-hawks who are aligned with Israel's military goals

Neither factor as anti-semitism 

Though the left is more outspoken and critical of Israel in general


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 30, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> meh the "why do you visibly care about x instead of y?" thing seems questionable to me at the best of times because you can care about two things at once and if an issue has two sides to it rather than one side (no one is pro-boko haram) then you'll find yourself debating it more bc there's actually something to debate
> 
> but if you ask why us left wingers seem to care more about what israel does than what about worse countries do then it's important to remember that their tax dollars are actually funding israel the whole time



This is just an excuse. Go to a place like Sweden, which does not give any aid to Israel and even has an arms embargo on it (but not Saudi Arabia!), and you'll find an even more vicious anti-Israeli atmosphere than in the American left.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 30, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> meh the "why do you visibly care about x instead of y?" thing seems questionable to me at the best of times because you can care about two things at once and if an issue has two sides to it rather than one side (no one is pro-boko haram) then you'll find yourself debating it more bc there's actually something to debate
> 
> but if you ask why us left wingers seem to care more about what israel does than what about worse countries do then it's important to remember that their tax dollars are actually funding israel the whole time



American tax dollars maybe, but the behaviour is almost exactly the same in Europe.

I understand the "Investing more energy into something that has two sides" thing but we're talking about the kind of ideological devotion that makes people behave like their political nemesis they so hate and even defend terrorists.
Any other issue is forgotten within weeks or months, but their focus on Israel remains rock solid.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 30, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> This is just an excuse. Go to a place like Sweden, which does not give any aid to Israel and even has an arms embargo on it (but not Saudi Arabia!), and you'll find an even more vicious anti-Israeli atmosphere than in the American left.



i thought we were explicitly talking about the american left and not any other left, since that's what blue was referencing


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 30, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i thought we were explicitly talking about the american left and not any other left, since that's what blue was referencing



Sure, but my point is that the tax dollars thing is an excuse. If US didn't give Israel any money and even embargoed it like Sweden, Norway, Belgium etc do, the American left would still be obsessing over it daily like the European left does. Israel obsessing is a global left-wing phenomenon.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 30, 2015)

>Talking about Israel in a thread about Africans
>Talking about Africans in a thread about Israel


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 30, 2015)

Lol tis confusing.


----------



## Atem (Apr 30, 2015)

Zaru said:


> >Talking about Israel in a thread about Africans
> >Talking about Africans in a thread about Israel



Suddenly got the urge for garlic bread. 

I wonder if that mom that slapped her kid something fierce makes good garlic bread. Also, looks like a lady I used to date. Weird.


----------



## Bender (Apr 30, 2015)

Moody said:


> *Blue ain't racist. Just elitist. *
> 
> Mega on the other hand...



Exactly.

As far as racists go, Blue hasn't even earned a spot in ranking system of top 5 annoying racist.


----------



## EJ (Apr 30, 2015)

Bender said:


> I'm referring to the people who do.
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm glad that you do. I'm saying stop using that as a crutch if you're one of the black people that do use that word.





> *Now, unless you know your ancestors you can't say shit like "they suffered the same heartache and pain of being belittled by slurs and hurt by whips" as a retort against friends that are being carefree around you with that word. *You know what most people want nowadays? Moving forward. Stop reflecting on this shit and get over it.



No, that's not what you were stating. Again, you're back-pedaling after saying something incredibly stupid.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 30, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


>



does this specific face have a name? 

I see it all the time with different characters pasted on it


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 30, 2015)

> Point being, I've seen a lot of kids go from good to bad. I remember one member of my football team was a nice kid. But someone was dedicated to talking shit to him and ruining his life. After he was stabbed in his eye, he was never the same after that. He had a great chance in football too. Some kids literally get sucked down into that lifestyle even if they try to get out. You can't help only watch.
> 
> A revolution would fix it.



It's tough to frame the solution to these things. Once you get into a granular level of detail the problems have little to do with institutions and everything to do with the people living in that community. The place you're storying might have race relations and oppression contributing to gang culture, crime resulting from a lack of opportunity, antisocial behaviors caused by racist institutions... But when you get right down to it, it's presently the people in that community creating a dangerous culture that vacuums up other people in that community, and after a certain point it's their doing and it's their fault, and it's hard to frame that.

I mean, if you're abused as a child and you grow up traumatized and end up raising your kids wrong, and you don't have the right mindset, your body language is squirrely, your emotions aren't regulated right and your whole household starts spiraling out with you, it's hard to deal with. It's their fault, but it's also not their fault. Similarly, these aren't always healthy communities. Some cultures in these communities might be downright criminal. Even if it's presently their fault, how do you frame that fault so people will respond to it? The intent is to show someone how the problem might be smaller than it used to be, and _your fault_ is actually meant to be empowering, because you can change your circumstances without needing some big cultural revolution. Like I said, it's almost like you're dealing with a traumatized community in need of some kind of cultural therapy. 

A corner culture of drugs and gangs probably won't become a phoenix from the blunt ashes just because they have a revolution, just like someone with an anger problem isn't going to get better by really laying into a punching bag. He might feel better for a little bit, but he didn't solve anything because he's got an anger problem, not a punching bag problem. And I think there are some communities that have more of a gang and drug problem than they have a racism problem. 

I wonder if there are some communities that have more of an antiestablishment problem than a police problem.


----------



## Blue (Apr 30, 2015)

nightbringer said:


> does this specific face have a name?
> 
> I see it all the time with different characters pasted on it



Some tumblr meme called ohayou

Not sure the original source


----------



## Bender (Apr 30, 2015)

Flow said:


> No, that's not what you were stating. Again, you're back-pedaling after saying something incredibly stupid.



It's not backpedaling, I have a bad habit of saying things without elaborating on them further. Stop trying to get in my head and patiently allow someone to elaborate dude.


----------



## EJ (Apr 30, 2015)

Bender said:


> It's not backpedaling, I have a bad habit of saying things without elaborating on them further.



Expecting me to catch on to you not 'elaborating' is one too many things in a freaking argument on the internet. Get better at it or you'll run into shit like this more often.


----------



## Bender (Apr 30, 2015)

Flow said:


> Expecting me to catch on to you not 'elaborating' is one too many things in a freaking argument on the internet.



It happens in real life too. Remember that heated discussion we had the other day? When I told you what I told my mother about my stance she asked me to elaborate on it because I wasn't being specific.


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 30, 2015)

*Baltimore protesters tried to burn the pizza shop owner on fire*



> Ghannam tells IJReview that he literally escaped the mob with his life. “A girl in the mob yelled ‘Fire him. Fire the dirty pizza man,'” he recalls, “Then they poured the lighter fluid on me, on my car and hit me with flames from lighters.” The rioters were trying to burn Ghannam alive. When he fled, they torched his store.


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 30, 2015)

Do American black people has a tendency to burn and destroy anything that is near them whenever things don't go their way? I've seen lots of riots, people protesting, Arab springs, Vancouver riots, Chinese protests, Xinjiang uprising, soccer/football riots, but none of them would burn or destroy massive amount of local businesses/small shops because they are fucking furious.


----------



## hammer (Apr 30, 2015)

why don't you quote the articles in the op?


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 30, 2015)

hammer said:


> why don't you quote the articles in the op?


Just did, for those who don't know how to click on the link with their mouse button.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 30, 2015)

yes

LA and SF have riots when we win titles and we burn and loot a lot

it doesn't get out of control but several cars are razed and put on fire

it's predominantly whites that do this


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 30, 2015)

ExoSkel said:


> Do American black people has a tendency to burn and destroy anything that is near them whenever things don't go their way? I've seen lots of riots, people protesting, Arab springs, Vancouver riots, Chinese protests, Xinjiang uprising, soccer/football riots, but none of them would burn or destroy massive amount of local businesses/small shops because they are fucking furious.



Sounds more like a shortcoming due to your own ignorance on riots than anything.

Maybe you can go back a few pages and do something about that.


----------



## hammer (Apr 30, 2015)

ExoSkel said:


> Do American black people has a tendency to burn and destroy anything that is near them whenever things don't go their way? I've seen lots of riots, people protesting, Arab springs, Vancouver riots, Chinese protests, Xinjiang uprising, soccer/football riots, but none of them would burn or destroy massive amount of local businesses/small shops because they are fucking furious.



nice b8 m8 I r8 it -8/8


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 30, 2015)

Parallax said:


> yes
> 
> LA and SF have riots when we win titles and we burn and loot a lot
> 
> ...


LA riots was also racial one. Didn't bunch of angry black americans raze down other ethnic minority-owned small stores and looted the fuck out of them as well? This action tends to be a trend. It was so bad to the point where bunch of Asian store owners congregated and decided to shoot any black looters they can see who would still continue to loot after warning shots. I remember seeing videos of Asian merchants and black looters shooting at each other.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 30, 2015)

ExoSkel said:


> LA riots was also racial one. Didn't bunch of angry black americans raze down other ethnic minority-owned small stores and looted the fuck out of them as well? This action tends to be a trend. It was so bad to the point where bunch of Asian store owners congregated and decided to shoot any black looters they can see who would still continue to loot after warning shots. I remember seeing videos of Asian merchants and black looters shooting at each other.



im talking about when the LA Lakers or the SF Giants win

that's it

i'm not talking about the race riots of the 90s


----------



## Blue (Apr 30, 2015)

Parallax said:


> it's predominantly whites that do this



*predominantly middle-class people that do this 

Fixed it for you


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Apr 30, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Sounds more like a shortcoming due to your own ignorance on riots than anything.
> 
> Maybe you can go back a few pages and do something about that.



Furthermore, there have been plenty of white riots in black neighborhoods in this country and it wasn't just businesses or cars getting burned. Black people were wantonly killed in those riots.


----------



## Atem (Apr 30, 2015)

yeah, we low-class whites are too busy doing more important things like cooking methamphetamine to bother with the burning and looting


----------



## Parallax (Apr 30, 2015)

also I think it's worth noting the extent of the damage not just the images, the Chicago, Detroit, and Montreal riots in particular.  But of course we don't remember those!


----------



## Blue (Apr 30, 2015)

Rytlock Brimstone said:


> yeah, we low-class whites are too busy doing more important things like cooking methamphetamine to bother with the burning and looting



You low-class whites are right next to the blacks fucking up Baltimore


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 30, 2015)

Parallax said:


> also I think it's worth noting the extent of the damage not just the images, the Chicago, Detroit, and Montreal riots in particular.  But of course we don't remember those!


The difference is, those sports hooligans burned some cars down and crashed windows of stores, nothing major like burning down an entire fucking store and looting every stores they can see in the corners of every street. Have you actually seen the aftermath of the streets from those each sports-related riots? 

Instead, LA Riots, Ferguson looked like an entire town was razed to the ground like some aftermath of a huge insurgency/battle.

I love this whole "whataboutism" logic some people are trying to force feed. "white people does the same thing, look!". Yeah, we know, but they are not the same scale as the african-american race riots.


----------



## Blue (Apr 30, 2015)

Full disclosure: Exoskel is paid by Putin to slander the west.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Apr 30, 2015)

ExoSkel said:


> The difference is, those sports hooligans burned some cars down and crashed windows of stores, nothing major like burning down an entire fucking store and looting every stores they can see in the corners of every street. Have you actually seen the aftermath of the streets from those each sports-related riots?
> 
> Instead, LA Riots, Ferguson looked like an entire town was razed to the ground like some aftermath of a huge battle.
> 
> *I love this whole "whataboutism" logic some people are trying to force feed. "white people does the same thing, look!". Yeah, we know, not they are not the same scale as the african-american race riots.*



*False.*

Why are riots concerning trivial sporting events being compared to riots that are the result of injustice and serious issues. Of course the latter are going to be more extreme. Following this line of reasoning, the trivial nature of the former should speak volumes about those engaged in them.


----------



## Atem (Apr 30, 2015)

Blue said:


> You low-class whites are right next to the blacks fucking up Baltimore



They look too douchey to be low-class. I agree with your assessment that they're probably middle-class. If only because of that.


----------



## Blue (Apr 30, 2015)

Rytlock Brimstone said:


> They look too douchey to be low-class. I agree with your assessment that they're probably middle-class. If only because of that.



Well, yes

I suppose


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 30, 2015)

Exoskel is attempting to make the same excuses Mega did. It just outs them really.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 30, 2015)

ExoSkel said:


> The difference is, those sports hooligans burned some cars down and crashed windows of stores, nothing major like burning down an entire fucking store and looting every stores they can see in the corners of every street. Have you actually seen the aftermath of the streets from those each sports-related riots?
> 
> Instead, LA Riots, Ferguson looked like an entire town was razed to the ground like some aftermath of a huge insurgency/battle.
> 
> I love this whole "whataboutism" logic some people are trying to force feed. "white people does the same thing, look!". Yeah, we know, but they are not the same scale as the african-american race riots.



$10 millions in damages, 100 police officers injured, over 1000 arrested in just 1992 over Chicago.  Like I said, don't look at the pictures, look at the damages left in the captions.

pls learn how to read otherwise i'm just gonna insult you.


----------



## Atem (Apr 30, 2015)

Blue said:


> Well, yes
> 
> I suppose



I would be okay with it if they weren't douchebags but come the fuck on. Some of them look like they are coming right out of the Jersey Shore. One of them got these sunglasses that make me want to punch him in the face.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Apr 30, 2015)

Parallax said:


> yes
> 
> LA and SF have riots when we win titles and we burn and loot a lot
> 
> ...



Shit, when the University of Maryland won a basketball title in '02, there was a riot and cars got set on fire and businesses were looted around College Park.


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 30, 2015)

Parallax said:


> $10 millions in damages, 100 police officers injured, over 1000 arrested in just 1992 over Chicago.  Like I said, don't look at the pictures, look at the damages left in the captions.
> 
> pls learn how to read otherwise i'm just gonna insult you.


You do realize there were blacks among the sports riots, right? Sports hooliganism/riots isn't something exclusive to one race.

Apples and oranges. You are acting like these two events are same.


----------



## Bender (Apr 30, 2015)

@Seto Kaiba

Oi, Mega is funny (slightly irritable)- fanatical but funny. 

Exo you're a amazing one being able to smash in your Ruskie accent on the interwebs.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 30, 2015)

Exol u dumb as shit don't talk to me anymore


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 30, 2015)

ExoSkel said:


> You do realize there were blacks among the sports riots, right? Sports hooliganism/riots isn't something exclusive to one race.
> 
> Apples and oranges. You are acting like these two events are same.



You are desperately trying to shift standards here.


----------



## Bender (Apr 30, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Exol u dumb as shit don't talk to me anymore



Hey, b easy. He'll probably tell Putin on us.


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 30, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Exol u dumb as shit don't talk to me anymore


Why even quote me in the first place? If you can't handle a debate, don't quote people.


----------



## hammer (Apr 30, 2015)

ExoSkel said:


> You do realize there were blacks among the sports riots, right? Sports hooliganism/riots isn't something exclusive to one race.
> 
> Apples and oranges. You are acting like these two events are same.



You do realize there were whites among the Baltimore  riots, right? Baltimore hooliganism/riots isn't something exclusive to one race.

Apples and oranges. You are acting like these two events are same.


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 30, 2015)

hammer said:


> You do realize there were whites among the Baltimore  riots, right? Baltimore hooliganism/riots isn't something exclusive to one race.
> 
> Apples and oranges. You are acting like these two events are same.


What whites? All i see are darkness during that riot. I'm not seeing a hint of white honkies other than some jacked up military armed police force and some journalists and bystanders.


----------



## Bender (Apr 30, 2015)

ExoSkel said:


> What whites? All i see are darkness during that riot. I'm not seeing a hint of *white honkies* other than some jacked up military armed police force and some journalists and bystanders.






[YOUTUBE]7i940kjJZh0[/YOUTUBE]

Race war temp has escalated by 200 degrees.


----------



## Atem (Apr 30, 2015)

ExoSkel said:


> What whites? All i see are darkness during that riot. I'm not seeing a hint of white honkies other than some jacked up military armed police force and some journalists and bystanders.



Did you not look at the link Parallax posted there was some douchey as all hell middle-class (and totally not low-class) whites that were in the heat of it. 

I know if it was low-class whites we would be doing it better, and not looking like douchebags.


----------



## hammer (Apr 30, 2015)

also white honkies is an oxymoron like jumbo shrimp, also not even black people say honkies seriously...

holy shit firefox acknowledges honkies as a word but oddly enough not firefox


----------



## Atem (Apr 30, 2015)

Firefox is best browser.


----------



## Atem (Apr 30, 2015)

Google Chrome can go fuck itself.

Well, it's okay too but Firefox is always first in my heart.


----------



## Wilykat (Apr 30, 2015)

Strange route they took. Almost as if the police needed time to break Freddie's bones.


----------



## Ceria (Apr 30, 2015)

Wilykat said:


> Strange route they took. Almost as if the police needed time to break Freddie's bones.



Freddy needed time to break his own bones, as the other prisoner revealed. His injuries were self inflicted.


----------



## sadated_peon (Apr 30, 2015)

Ceria said:


> Freddy needed time to break his own bones, as the other prisoner revealed. His injuries were self inflicted.



"Second Prisoner Disputes Claims That Freddie Gray Tried to ‘Injure Himself’"



The police who killed a man lied about doing it.


----------



## Blue (Apr 30, 2015)

sadated_peon said:


> "Second Prisoner Disputes Claims That Freddie Gray Tried to ?Injure Himself?"
> 
> 
> 
> The police who killed a man lied about doing it.



The second prisoner is still in jail and that dude's bullshitting, which is why you're posting a crackpot website


----------



## Jagger (Apr 30, 2015)

ExoSkel said:


> You do realize there were blacks among the sports riots, right? Sports hooliganism/riots isn't something exclusive to one race.
> 
> Apples and oranges. You are acting like these two events are same.


Except that isn't even his point, he blatantly exposed that in his post. Don't look at the pictures, but the _damage_ caused by the riots, which are similar in both cases. 

At this point, I don't know whether people on the internet are either trolls or this good to ignoring a point entirely.


----------



## sadated_peon (Apr 30, 2015)

Blue said:


> The second prisoner is still in jail and that dude's bullshitting, which is why you're posting a crackpot website



The website has videos from MSNBC. 
from here

http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/ba...-recalls-ride-police-van-freddie-gray-n351321

Here are other sources
http://www.businessinsider.com/seco...nies-saying-gray-tried-to-hurt-himself-2015-4



Want to pull anything more out of your ass Blue?


----------



## Blue (Apr 30, 2015)

sadated_peon said:


> Want to pull anything more out of your ass Blue?



No, I apologize. Stop reading garbage blog sites though.


----------



## Black Superman (Apr 30, 2015)

He broke his bones and sprinkled crack on himself, okay. Some people will believe anything rather than the most simple explanation. Why is police brutality/corruption too hard a pill for some people to swallow?  You would think we're talking in Latin in something. I hope some cop goes Tony Jaa on some of these naysayers backs, just so they understand.


----------



## Black Superman (Apr 30, 2015)

Fucking  CM Punk gets it. Rolling around in Missouri you say Punk.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRATWTLnkRE[/youtube]


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Apr 30, 2015)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> He broke his bones and sprinkled crack on himself, okay. Some people will believe anything rather than the most simple explanation. Why is police brutality/corruption too hard a pill for some people to swallow?  You would think we're talking in Latin in something. I hope some cop goes Tony Jaa on some of these naysayers backs, just so they understand.



When I heard the story they released, I could not even believe how little thought they put into it. _Anything _would have been better than what they went with. They might as well have said that a local witchdoctor performed Voodoo on him. Like I said before, "_He severed his own spin intentionally_," is exactly the kind of nonsensical stories you'd get after a lynching occurred.

Nobody sensible believed the initial story. The only ones who immediately took to it were racists who already thought so lowly of blacks that they were willing to believe literally anything whatsoever so long as they didn't have to humanize a black person in their minds.


----------



## Koichi (Apr 30, 2015)

Reading many comments(Not in NF of cuz) about this incident and damn! there were lots of racists comments stirring even more hate between both races...


----------



## EJ (Apr 30, 2015)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> When I heard the story they released, I could not even believe how little thought they put into it. _Anything _would have been better than what they went with. They might as well have said that a local witchdoctor performed Voodoo on him. Like I said before, "_He severed his own spin intentionally_," is exactly the kind of nonsensical stories you'd get after a lynching occurred.
> 
> Nobody sensible believed the initial story. The only ones who immediately took to it were racists who already thought so lowly of blacks that they were willing to believe literally anything whatsoever so long as they didn't have to humanize a black person in their minds.



There's only been like two people in this thread that tried to push the "he intentionally severed his own spine" shit. I'm sure you can guess who this deadly alliance is.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Apr 30, 2015)

Flow said:


> There's only been like two people in this thread that tried to push the "he intentionally severed his own spine" shit. I'm sure you can guess who this deadly alliance is.



I'm not even talking about just on this forum. It was all over the news (especially Fox) and social media. I actually had to pinch myself to see if I was awake.

This is right out of a Dave Chapelle joke.


----------



## Vermin (Apr 30, 2015)

nobody gives a damn that a black man died people are just doing these riots because they have an excuse to act wild

lets destroy the business that we go to and fuck up the appearance and reputation of our community! yeah! that'll show them!


----------



## SLB (May 1, 2015)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Fucking  CM Punk gets it. Rolling around in Missouri you say Punk.
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRATWTLnkRE[/youtube]





i know it's not funny, but this fellow's got some mad delivery skils


----------



## Detective (May 1, 2015)




----------



## CrazyAries (May 1, 2015)

^That image was actually posted a few pages back.


----------



## Saishin (May 1, 2015)

This Vietnam vet has right these kids need to get their asses home and study

[youtube]sN1qSRgKoU0[/youtube]


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 1, 2015)

Blue said:


> Some tumblr meme called ohayou
> 
> Not sure the original source



its a touhou thing apparently


----------



## Black Superman (May 1, 2015)

​Checkmate


----------



## EJ (May 1, 2015)

Saw the video yesterday. Put his ass on blast.


----------



## Fullmetal83 (May 1, 2015)

Not the first time some die like Freddie Gray in Baltimore.


----------



## Atem (May 1, 2015)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> ​Checkmate



Oh, burn. Fox News is going to feel that one in the morning.


----------



## sadated_peon (May 1, 2015)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Checkmate



I was with him until this last one. 

You don't get to demand that the press leave, nor does characterizing "white" media lead me to believe that you value positions over race.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (May 1, 2015)

Aw snap! Gray's death ruled a homicide! Some cops are gonna get it!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 1, 2015)

>second degree depraved heart murder

That's a legal term...?


----------



## Parallax (May 1, 2015)

> One of the biggest findings that Mosby announced was that the decision to take Gray into custody in the first place was unwarranted because the knife that he had is allowed under Baltimore laws. While the knife was able to fold, it was not a switchblade.



whoooooooooooooops


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 1, 2015)

I wonder how many people are actually going to change their position now that the cops are being charged with murder.


----------



## Atem (May 1, 2015)

The more I hear about the murder the more I understand why the riot is happening.

I almost want to join in at this point so we can have a standard of not douchey looking white people in it. Not that it would be justified mind you but my god they look like such fucking douchebags.


----------



## babaGAReeb (May 1, 2015)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> ​Checkmate



300 man march?

^ (use bro) are spartan?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 1, 2015)

I remember way back when Geraldo Rivera was actually a respectable journalist.  Now even his son has publicly said he's ashamed of the some of the stuff his father says.


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 1, 2015)

Full video from the gifs.



*"Right! We be livin in detrimental situations an shit!"*

A bunch of people surrounded the guy. One other guy was mad and yelling at him. They boxed him in. It's not some big surprise the guy looks uncomfortable or intimidated, or he's trying to relax himself by smiling. It's an older Geraldo getting surrounded while he's covering a riot and trying to get away because he's uncomfortable. He's uncomfortable because he's surrounded or because he's got other cameras in his face, or because the guy who's also in his face is shouting at him, or because he knows this is a jump job where a civilian gets a speech all ready, leaps in front of the camera, starts shouting off his performance and then acting like it's propagandist censorship when the reporter and cameraman try to hurry away. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh I'm sorry, can a black man not raise his voice without intimidating everybody? _Oh I'm sorry, can a black man not shout in your face without making you uncomfortable?* Oh I'm sorry, can all these black people not surround you and box you in without making you uncomfortable? OH I'M SORRY, CAN WE NOT HAVE A CIVILIZED CONVERSATION HERE.*_


----------



## Succubus (May 1, 2015)

lol @ that smirk on Geraldo's face like "uhm okay" stay classy


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 1, 2015)

I love that video of Geraldo desperately trying to not look rattled while being unable to escape a dude confronting him as a representative of the media.


----------



## Mider T (May 1, 2015)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I remember way back when Geraldo Rivera was actually a respectable journalist.  Now even his son has publicly said he's ashamed of the some of the stuff his father says.



He's the original Brian Williams.


----------



## Blue (May 1, 2015)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I wonder how many people are actually going to change their position now that the cops are being charged with murder.



I don't need to, my position has always been "let the justice system work without burning down anything." 

And that still is my position. People still need to be prepared for the possibility of innocent verdicts. That is the point of a trial, after all.


----------



## Hand Banana (May 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]i0yN0dGNfwk[/YOUTUBE]

When he was respectable.


----------



## Megaharrison (May 1, 2015)

>Racist black people yell at "white media" to go away
>"omg so brave faux news rekt'd"

Like, no shit this is getting more coverage than a small march. You're burning down a city.


----------



## Hand Banana (May 1, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> >Racist black people yell at "white media" to go away
> >"omg so brave faux news rekt'd"
> 
> Like, no shit this is getting more coverage than a small march. You're burning down a city.



Burning down a city because?


----------



## ImperatorMortis (May 1, 2015)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> ​Checkmate



That was awesome gonna need the video for that.


----------



## Megaharrison (May 1, 2015)

NaS said:


> Burning down a city because?



Because they want a free TV and are using a dead black guy as an excuse, egged on by the media and political culture.


----------



## Hand Banana (May 1, 2015)

How did the guy die?


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 1, 2015)

> I love that video of Geraldo desperately trying to not look rattled while being unable to escape a dude confronting him as a representative of the media.



That guy had been popping up throughout the night, apparently, getting in Geraldo's way over and over again.

You can see him here as well-



Dude was being a dumbass. Sometimes dumbasses are in the position of a righteous cause and then you're not sure. But he was being a dumbass.


----------



## Megaharrison (May 1, 2015)

NaS said:


> How did the guy die?



I don't care if the cops sacrificed a black baby in a satanic ritual. Doesn't justify burning down your own neighborhood, doesn't mean these looters give a dumb beyond having free stuff.


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 1, 2015)

To be fair, it's hard not to be stupid when you're amped up by a crowd. People get dumber and dumber the more they gather together. That's science. A few people come because of the mission and the message, and everybody else just thinks it's a block party and starts swaggering around after memorizing a few soundbite slogans to shout at cameras if someone walks by. Like that woman in that video who kept saying, _We want you to stop exploiting black people, Geraldo. Stop making money off black pain_. 

Usually it's pretty hard to be angry and smart at the same time. You got to pick one or the other.


----------



## Hand Banana (May 1, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> I don't care if the cops sacrificed a black baby in a satanic ritual. Doesn't justify burning down your own neighborhood, doesn't mean these looters give a dumb beyond having free stuff.



I asked you a fucking question, do not deflect.


----------



## WT (May 1, 2015)

Douchebag police killing douchebag people.

Who cares?


----------



## Hand Banana (May 1, 2015)

WT said:


> Douchebag police killing douchebag people.
> 
> Who cares?



You otherwise you would have skipped the thread.


----------



## Wilykat (May 1, 2015)

CNN reports 6 cops are in jail for the murder of Freddie.  I can see this going well, a bunch of men that the 6 cops put away can now show those 6 cops who is the boss


----------



## Zyrax (May 1, 2015)

Well this is getting stupid


----------



## Lucaniel (May 1, 2015)

Parallax said:


> whoooooooooooooops



oh hey

so much for this not being a huge fucking deal


----------



## Blue (May 1, 2015)

It's still much more likely he broke his neck when they slammed on the brakes. That's still gross negligence for not buckling him in, but not murder.

We'll have to wait for the autopsy results. I'm making this post now so I can link back to it and say "blue is never wrong"

Although I don't expect you to forget if Blue is wrong


----------



## Lucaniel (May 1, 2015)

Blue said:


> It's still much more likely he broke his neck when they slammed on the brakes. That's still gross negligence for not buckling him in, but not murder.
> 
> We'll have to wait for the autopsy results. I'm making this post now so I can link back to it and say "blue is never wrong"
> 
> Although I don't expect you to forget if Blue is wrong



if i had to remember every time you were wrong i'd barely have room for anything else

it's also noteworthy that your response to finding out that this man who died in custody was arrested unlawfully, is "yeah well i'm still right prolly. it's all about me. and the negligent but never ever malicious cops"


----------



## Black Superman (May 1, 2015)

So if these police officers do get convicted(and it looks like they may), does that legitimize riots or the justice system? I think most of us can agree if left to their own devices, the courts would not indict 6 officers for the killing of an unarmed black man who isn't Obama. Whether people like to admit it or not, the riots did have an unintended silver lining, Transparency and bringing the city of Baltimore under a much needed microscope. This story is creating pressure for Baltimore to get it together. People say rioting is wrong which is understandable , but how many peaceful demonstations ever make the news? Something to consider.


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 1, 2015)

The investigation was underway before the riots even started, so burning up buildings and turning over cars didn't cause or effect this turnout. Unless you're suggesting the rioting somehow influenced the investigators into deciding to actually convict these officers, which isn't what you want to be suggesting.



> Whether people like to admit it or not, the riots did have an unintended silver lining, Transparency and bringing the city of Baltimore under a much needed microscope. This story is creating pressure for Baltimore to get it together. People say rioting is wrong which is understandable , but how many peaceful demonstations ever make the news? Something to consider.



That's true. And nobody got killed. A CVS got fucked up, but he'll be all right after some fresh paint.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (May 1, 2015)

>White(black cop), Rice, Miller
>Caesar and Nero


----------



## Stunna (May 1, 2015)

ayo NaS got Mega cornered like Geraldo


----------



## hammer (May 1, 2015)

why is HS repsealed


----------



## Hand Banana (May 1, 2015)

Who is HS?


----------



## hammer (May 2, 2015)

I don't know why I did HS instead of HB lets pretend that never happened


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 2, 2015)

Wilykat said:


> CNN reports 6 cops are in jail for the murder of Freddie.  I can see this going well, a bunch of men that the 6 cops put away can now show those 6 cops who is the boss





does america not have that kind of jail segregation where people like cops who go to jail are removed from the general populace for precisely that reason or what?


----------



## strongarm85 (May 2, 2015)

No, prisons in the United States are actually far worst than most civilized countries.


----------



## Hand Banana (May 2, 2015)

nightbringer said:


> does america not have that kind of jail segregation where people like cops who go to jail are removed from the general populace for precisely that reason or what?



Yes. But once convicted, nope.



strongarm85 said:


> No, prisons in the United States are actually far worst than most civilized countries.



Why did you make a comparison of a prison system to civilized countries? I doubt there's any correlation to that at all. 

You're comparing an eagle to a F-150.




hammer said:


> I don't know why I did HS instead of HB lets pretend that never happened


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 2, 2015)

NaS said:


> Yes. But once convicted, nope.



interesting

here police (or other people) that would be at risk in normal prison are often removed and put in protective custody

you can even ask for it yourself if you didn't already get placed in it


----------



## blueblip (May 2, 2015)

NaS said:


> You're comparing an eagle to a F-150.


A man going into battle riding an eagle >>>>> some bitch ass punk flying a F-150.


----------



## ExoSkel (May 2, 2015)

This guy gets it


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 2, 2015)

ExoSkel said:


> This guy gets it



He's full of shit. At least blacks tear up the city over things that mean something. Whites tear up areas all over the country over stupid shit like sports teams losing and news never treats it like it's a serious issue even though the issue should be that people are rioting over sports, a thing that doesn't matter. 

A white land owner a few years ago had a mob gathered at his place and aimed guns at US Marshals and those candy shit Marshals didn't blow his ass away with the rest of the tax hating garbage out there threatening to kill people over crimes they committed. 

And the white people housed in the Brand Davidian complex in the early 90s are looked at as victims despite the fact that they killed two US Marshals and stockpiled weapons. When the FBI rightfully put the boot to their asses the public got all up in arms. 

But when a black person is shot in the back unarmed or killed in police custody we have to jump through all these hoops for it to be considered valid. "Was their weed in his system" ---- "Did he have a criminal record"---- "How black and angry did he look at the time".

Rioting isn't the right thing, but if these people hadn't done this we wouldn't even be seeing these charges or hearing this guy's name anymore. You can be white and point a gun at cops or shoot up a movie theater and just go to jail, but when you're black selling cigarettes illegally is enough to get you killed. 

Fuck that, the only thing I would have them do differently is concentrate their time around fucking the police stations in the city up.


----------



## Blue (May 2, 2015)

>Half the charged cops were black

Sasu fucking ga

Can we please stop racebaiting now and talk about police brutality in real terms?


----------



## Raiden (May 2, 2015)

Just in case if you guys didn't know, me, Blue and Kira are all going out to protest. I think Lord Yu is driving.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 2, 2015)

I'm a tiny bit surprised there was a race issue with Baltimore. It's not like there's a massive disparity in the police force of whites compared the city's demographics like there was with Ferguson. As far as I can tell, it's just an issue of teens being fucking stupid and angry and having no normal productive outlet for it as well as the opportunists who decided to take advantage of the access of the unguarded, open stores. There was a dude who was on the phone with a rock station during the curfew on Monday who had to drop the phone for a moment to use his machete to chase some people out because they were trying to steal liquor. He eventually left to check up on his home and what not, comes back and sees people taking shit again because, clearly, everything's free when order and law aren't being enforced the way it usually is. The media is basically covering the violence that happens at the protest, painting the protesters as a whole as a bunch of shitbags when it's not really the case.


----------



## Megaharrison (May 2, 2015)

3 of them Are black. Top keks


----------



## Blue (May 2, 2015)

The guy who got "depraved-heart murder" and the rest of that trumped-up bullshit is one of the blacks, too

Wonder how this makes the activists feel

They're probably rationalizing it

"Well he a victim of the racist culture!"

Yeah, in the minority-white police department

God, these people should be chopped up and fed to pigs

Literal pigs, not cops


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 2, 2015)

Show of hands here - who has actually been brutalized by police? Never mind the indignities or inconveniences most of us experience that end up radicalizing our world view into conflating a few speeding tickets or rude police officers with what happened in Baltimore. Anybody been wrongfully arrested? Anybody know family who have been injured or something?

I've repeated some police problems I've had before, but I think most of mine just came from being out at the wrong time of day and poor. At worst, I was excessively inconvenienced and 'hassled'. At worst, one or two officers were rude to me. At worst, the officers made up false pretenses to pull me over, although a a cop can lawfully justify pulling someone over so long as they can invent a reasonable 'suspicion'. In my case, I was riding a bicycle at 3:30 in the morning. I solved that problem by not going out so early anymore. 

But I don't have any story about the police overstepping themselves on anyone I know personally, or know well. Just a collection of inconveniences, hassles, rudeness, tickets. But I'm expecting a poster like Zero to be able to step it up here. Guy should have some solid experiences with this one. I'm talking police breaking a bone, killing a family member, something.


----------



## Parallax (May 2, 2015)

my brother was almost arrested for walking down the street to the gas station buying skittles.  The cops knocked him on the ground and put a gun to his head just outside our own house because the Liquor store had just been robbed.  He didn't fit any of the descriptions other than that he was brown.  My mom nearly lost her shit.


----------



## Zaru (May 2, 2015)

reiatsuflow said:


> Show of hands here - who has actually been brutalized by police?



 I'm Austrian and white. I've never personally had to deal with the police and nobody I know was in trouble with them for unjustified reasons, and that amounts to traffic incidents.

To literally nobody's surprise, it's known that they have issues dealing harshly with Africans though


----------



## Blue (May 2, 2015)

A friend of my parents' was beaten by a cop and left with brain damage he ultimately died from.  And the cop is still on the force.
Police brutality isn't as common as the media is leading us to believe, but it does happen. It's an issue.

It's not even half as much of an issue as racebaiting, however.


----------



## Vermin (May 2, 2015)

reiatsuflow said:


> Show of hands here - who has actually been brutalized by police?
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I've never been brutalized but goddamn, whenever I went to go shop in almost any type of store even the fucking QFC right by my place I have noticed the security guards keep their attention on me more then anybody else.

The shit is fucking annoying and it is a problem. And then people wonder why I prefer to shop online these days.


----------



## Parallax (May 2, 2015)

I have been used as a decoy for my friend unbeknownst to me to rob a store.  Security was eyeing me and following me and he took advantage and stole hundreds of dollars of items because nobody suspects the Asian man


----------



## Blue (May 2, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I have been used as a decoy for my friend unbeknownst to me to rob a store.  Security was eyeing me and following me and he took advantage and stole hundreds of dollars of items because nobody suspects the Asian man



So you were an accessory to theft

Way to not be a stereotype


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 2, 2015)

Parallax's story is something I've heard a lot. My dad was arrested once when he was younger and living out of his car because there was a robbery nearby and they figured he must be the robber, since he's living out of his car. Don't know if he got a gun in his face, but it was a problem for him. They detained him for awhile. He had a job he had to get to.

I try to be stoic about it, but that's because I know there are radical activists out there who try to take the police to task for the slightest inconvenience or misstepping of the law. I don't have to say boo about it. I can avoid my problems with more immediate solutions like avoiding going out at certain times or avoiding certain streets, or moving. Other people can deal with the difficult institutional problem. It's beyond me.

That's what I don't get about some people. If you're really up the ropes with these problems, there are always easier, quicker solutions than taking on the whole system. I'm glad it's being done, and if it wasn't some communities could get steamrolled. But the few people I know who are career troublemakers never even considered those ambitions. Their problems with police were immediate, so their solutions had to be immediate. People have lots of success with adjusting their mannerisms, clothes, where they go and when. I suppose it almost crosses over with the rape debate about whether or not it's ever anyone's "fault". I don't look at that as blaming people. It's using every variable you have control over to avoid problem situations, because that's better for you, and that's going to get you relief sooner than trying to change a whole institution. Sometimes these problems aren't as big as they feel. Then again, sometimes zyken is getting eyeballed in stores because of some unchangeable way he _looks_, and he can't do anything about that, and then you're steamrolled.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 2, 2015)

Blue said:


> So you were an accessory to theft
> 
> Way to not be a stereotype



>unbeknowst to me


----------



## Parallax (May 2, 2015)

I just said I was unaware of it as it happened and didn't know until after the fact

reading comprehension O fucking P


----------



## Blue (May 2, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> >unbeknowst to me



>Hispanic man in the store
>It's being robbed

Their conclusions were correct, and it is para who is choosing to hang out with a thief


----------



## Damaris (May 2, 2015)

Blue said:


> The guy who got "depraved-heart murder" and the rest of that trumped-up bullshit is one of the blacks, too
> 
> Wonder how this makes the activists feel
> 
> ...



most radical activists i know hate all cops equally regardless of race tbh tbf 

it's about the system they're upholding, not ~representation in the ranks


----------



## Lucaniel (May 2, 2015)

Blue said:


> >Hispanic man in the store
> >It's being robbed
> 
> Their conclusions were correct, and it is para who is choosing to hang out with a thief





it is a real tragedy that you weren't just born white so you couldn't hide behind being 1/8th hispanic or whatever when you make these posts


----------



## Gunners (May 2, 2015)

Blue said:


> So you were an accessory to theft
> 
> Way to not be a stereotype



Perhaps you should have focused on the word _unbeknown_. Accessorial liability requires knowledge that the offence is being committed and the intention to facilitate the offence. 

Even if he was aware of his friend stealing from the store, the mere act of walking around in a store wouldn't be enough to warrant liability.


----------



## Zaru (May 2, 2015)

Gunners said:


> Even if he was aware of his friend stealing from the store, the mere act of walking around in a store wouldn't be enough to warrant liability.



Judge: "Were you aware that you were being black in a store?"


----------



## Lucaniel (May 2, 2015)

>"security wrongly paid attention to me for my race while my non-racially-profiled friend stole from their store"
>"well _someone_ stole and you helped them steal by standing there and being racially profiled so they were right "

jesus christ, even republicans would think this is retarded and autistic


----------



## Parallax (May 2, 2015)

I can't tell is Blue is trolling me or not.


----------



## Blue (May 2, 2015)

well, I am just trying to rationalize my not having seen "unbeknownst"

But that's still not something I would go around bragging about

And I wouldn't be friends with someone who shoplifts, good way to get arrested


----------



## Lucaniel (May 2, 2015)

Blue said:


> *well, I am just trying to rationalize my not having seen "unbeknownst"*
> 
> But that's still not something I would go around bragging about
> 
> And I wouldn't be friends with someone who shoplifts, good way to get arrested



of course you are

why not dig yourself into a deeper and deeper hole instead of just saying "oh i didn't see that"

wouldn't want to admit you were wrong on the internet

and

>implying he's "bragging" and not pointing out the folly of racial profiling 

lol


----------



## Parallax (May 2, 2015)

I'm not really bragging about it, the whole security following me is something I deal with every time I enter high end stores, my friend just decided to take advantage of me being unaware and security being preoccupied.  It's not like we went in planning to steal, we were actually with a group and some of the people wanted to check inside for Christmas gifts.

Assumptions OP


----------



## Blue (May 2, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> >implying he's "bragging" and not pointing out the folly of racial profiling
> 
> lol



No, please, he definitely was

"Look at these stupid racial profilers getting robbed because they profiled me!"

And I'm way darker than you para and nobody follows me in stores

Dress better or go to better stores or something.


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 2, 2015)

If anyone is having any ongoing problems with police and they aren't actual criminals due problems with police, getting involved in the community smoothes that out so quickly it's unreal. Go to local meetings or charity drives where police officers will be volunteering or involved. As soon as they get to recognize you, you're always better off. I know there are hundreds of officers in any given precinct, but you'd be surprised how fast familiarity spreads.


----------



## Parallax (May 2, 2015)

Blue said:


> No, please, he definitely was
> 
> "Look at these stupid racial profilers getting robbed because they profiled me!"
> 
> ...



uh

you're not...and I went to a Coach store.  COACH.

Assumptions waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay OP


----------



## Parallax (May 2, 2015)

I've been confused for Native American and Indian (from India) before, that's how dark I am.


----------



## Blue (May 2, 2015)

Parallax said:


> uh
> 
> you're not...and I went to a Coach store.  COACH.
> 
> Assumptions waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay OP



Para pls, you're practically white.

What were you doing in a Coach store?


----------



## Lucaniel (May 2, 2015)

Blue said:


> No, please, he definitely was
> 
> *"Look at these stupid racial profilers getting robbed because they profiled me!"*
> 
> ...



do you understand what "brag" means


----------



## Lucaniel (May 2, 2015)

Blue said:


> *Para pls, you're practically white.*
> 
> What were you doing in a Coach store?





...


----------



## Blue (May 2, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> do you understand what "brag" means



Yes

+1 posts

Soon I'll be final villian


----------



## Lucaniel (May 2, 2015)

Blue said:


> Yes
> 
> +1 posts
> 
> Soon I'll be final villian



then how is para "bragging" when he says that people got robbed because they profiled him 

literally in what way can that be bragging

is he boasting about his superpower of distracting policemen? what?


----------



## Blue (May 2, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> then how is para "bragging" when he says that people got robbed because they profiled him
> 
> literally in what way can that be bragging
> 
> is he boasting about his superpower of distracting policemen? what?


The innate moral and intellectual superiority of his friend and him over the racial profilers that led to their unfortunate loss is the implication


----------



## Lucaniel (May 2, 2015)

Blue said:


> The innate moral and intellectual superiority of his friend and him over racial profilers that led to their unfortunate loss is the implication



>moral superiority of his friend who used him as a prop to steal shit

yeah i'm pretty sure you're reading what you want into it while contorting yourself into any position which enables you to not admit  that maybe profiling is just dumb


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 2, 2015)

is blue losing yet another argument here or something


----------



## Parallax (May 2, 2015)

I'm not saying any of that, Blue.


----------



## Zyrax (May 2, 2015)

/pol/ tier Thread
and I know because I spend my time browsing /pol/


----------



## Hand Banana (May 2, 2015)

Blue said:


> >Half the charged cops were black
> 
> Sasu fucking ga
> 
> Can we please stop racebaiting now and talk about police brutality in real terms?



No because it was the white cops that initiated. Where in the video do we see the black cops roughing him up?


----------



## Saishin (May 2, 2015)

> *All six officers charged in Freddie Gray's death released on bail*
> 
> All six police officers charged in the death of Freddie Gray were released from the Central Booking and Intake Center downtown Friday night after posting bail, court records show.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 2, 2015)

... they are interviewing the bloods and crips on tv....

Another day, another lack of business. This week has been terrible. Also, the curfew means a lot of businesses that were gonna make money on the fight tonight won't. I hope they get refunded, cause the cheapest you can get the fight for is 3500 as a business.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 2, 2015)

reiatsuflow said:


> Show of hands here - who has actually been brutalized by police? Never mind the indignities or inconveniences most of us experience that end up radicalizing our world view into conflating a few speeding tickets or rude police officers with what happened in Baltimore. Anybody been wrongfully arrested? Anybody know family who have been injured or something?
> 
> I've repeated some police problems I've had before, but I think most of mine just came from being out at the wrong time of day and poor. At worst, I was excessively inconvenienced and 'hassled'. At worst, one or two officers were rude to me. At worst, the officers made up false pretenses to pull me over, although a a cop can lawfully justify pulling someone over so long as they can invent a reasonable 'suspicion'. In my case, I was riding a bicycle at 3:30 in the morning. I solved that problem by not going out so early anymore.
> 
> But I don't have any story about the police overstepping themselves on anyone I know personally, or know well. Just a collection of inconveniences, hassles, rudeness, tickets. But I'm expecting a poster like Zero to be able to step it up here. Guy should have some solid experiences with this one. I'm talking police breaking a bone, killing a family member, something.



When I was in high school this kid stole his parents car. Parents call the cop and cops shoot the kid. 

I'm pretty cooperative with cops, but I did get stopped a lot for driving through a mostly white section of town. When I say a lot I mean once a week at least.


----------



## hammer (May 2, 2015)

Racisim in China is different, the cops wonder why I  DON'T have a nice car.


----------



## Megaharrison (May 2, 2015)

> “To the people of Baltimore and demonstrators across America, I heard your call for ‘No Justice, No peace,'” she said. “Your peace is sincerely needed as I work to deliver justice on behalf of this young man.”



Anyone else notice the Baltimore Prosecutor is fucking nuts?

This is why elected prosecutors are a terrible idea. You get political hacks like this.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 2, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Anyone else notice the Baltimore Prosecutor is fucking nuts?
> 
> This is why elected prosecutors are a terrible idea. You get political hacks like this.



>acknowledging the slogans of the unrest to call for peace
>fucking nuts

i'm sorry she didn't say "fuck all y'all for rioting, imma acquit these cops and then every single one of you is going to jail", mega


----------



## Megaharrison (May 2, 2015)

Basically saying you're giving into the mob and not acting impartially is disturbing, yes.

Prosecutors who aren't elected rarely act this political.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 2, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Basically saying you're giving into the mob and not acting impartially is disturbing, yes.
> 
> Prosecutors who aren't elected rarely act this political.



prosecutors who aren't prosecuting a flashpoint case in a city currently filled with riots over that case aren't under pressure to pacify people 

saying she wants them to give way to peace so she can work to deliver justice doesn't necessarily mean she's guaranteeing convictions for the cops or whatever you think it means 

it's a pacifying platitude, little more


----------



## Megaharrison (May 2, 2015)

You don't see a problem with a law enforcement official trying to appease looters? They demand "justice" (we know what that means) or threaten more looting, not an impartial trial based upon the concept of innocent before proven guilty. She seems to agree.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 2, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> You don't see a problem with a law enforcement official trying to appease looters? They demand "justice" (we know what that means) or threaten more looting, not an impartial trial based upon the concept of innocent before proven guilty. She seems to agree.



[rubs face]

i don't see a problem with anyone trying to stop people from rioting


----------



## Megaharrison (May 2, 2015)

Stop people by rioting by telling them don't riot or you'll be arrested. Not be "we promise we'll give in! you asked and we delivered!". Appealing to a mob mentality rarely ends well.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 2, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Stop people by rioting by telling them don't riot or you'll be arrested. Not be "we promise we'll give in! you asked and we delivered!". Appealing to a mob mentality rarely ends well.



i recommend that you start thinking of it in terms of basic psychology rather than in terms of personal ideology

they already know they'll be arrested and they're still doing it

threats are provocation


----------



## Blunt (May 2, 2015)

i keep reading the title on the index as volcano erupts at baltimore


----------



## Hand Banana (May 2, 2015)

How did you get an avatar that large?

I need to play mod favoritism sometimes.


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 2, 2015)

> I'm pretty cooperative with cops, but I did get stopped a lot for driving through a mostly white section of town. When I say a lot I mean once a week at least.



I've been there. My getting pulled over for cycling early in the morning happened several times a week for at least a year. I had a job throwing trucks at around 4 am and rode my bicycle there. It took me about 10 minutes to get from my apartment to my job, and I just couldn't slide through this area without getting pulled over. First time anything like that happened to me. It's one of the reasons I ended up quitting. I asked an officer once what I could do so I wouldn't keep getting pulled over, explaining that I was just going to work. Maybe I could let the precinct know. They can contact my work. I can give them my schedule.

He told me that once all 20, 30 officers who patrolled this area had pulled me over, they would recognize me and realize I'm just going to work.

So, fuck police sometimes.


----------



## ImperatorMortis (May 2, 2015)

Blunt said:


> i keep reading the title on the index as volcano erupts at baltimore



That avatar is obnoxiously huge.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 2, 2015)

adblock it


----------



## Black Superman (May 3, 2015)

Blue's tapdancing act never gets old. Jesse Lee Peterson would be proud.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (May 3, 2015)

Did Mega just made a sexist comment for saying that the State attorney is not like resenting racist Bob Mcculloch and that she must be crazy because she's a woman doing her job meaning ALL women are crazy?

Also, a cop in the Police van thought Gray was faking injuries. Oops...


----------



## tanman (May 3, 2015)

reiatsuflow said:


> I've been there. My getting pulled over for cycling early in the morning happened several times a week for at least a year. I had a job throwing trucks at around 4 am and rode my bicycle there. It took me about 10 minutes to get from my apartment to my job, and I just couldn't slide through this area without getting pulled over. First time anything like that happened to me. It's one of the reasons I ended up quitting. I asked an officer once what I could do so I wouldn't keep getting pulled over, explaining that I was just going to work. Maybe I could let the precinct know. They can contact my work. I can give them my schedule.
> 
> He told me that once all 20, 30 officers who patrolled this area had pulled me over, they would recognize me and realize I'm just going to work.
> 
> So, fuck police sometimes.



Wow.
Multiple times in a week. That's absurd.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 3, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Stop people by rioting by telling them don't riot or you'll be arrested. Not be "we promise we'll give in! you asked and we delivered!". Appealing to a mob mentality rarely ends well.



Maybe these guys are being prosecuted because they're in the wrong? You can't just kill suspects.


----------



## Blue (May 3, 2015)

It was negligence, not murder, and half of the "suspects" were black

Riots are stupid, rioters are stupid, and the country would be a much better place if half these protestors were made into soylent green

Being too stupid to understand how due process works or realize that in a city with a black mayor, black police commissioner, and minority white police force, it's probably not a racial issue is honestly a good reason to die


----------



## tanman (May 3, 2015)

Black people being implicated doesn't remove race for the equation. Yes, I'm saying what you think I'm saying. Some of the worst racism in the U.S. (and in the world) exists *within* the oppressed minority. Many (most) people in America associate black people with crime & unemployment/under-education. That perception effects black people too.

Due process though is a yep. Guilt is presumed in America.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 3, 2015)

Blue said:


> It was negligence, not murder, and half of the "suspects" were black
> 
> Riots are stupid, rioters are stupid, and the country would be a much better place if half these protestors were made into soylent green
> 
> Being too stupid to understand how due process works or realize that in a city with a black mayor, black police commissioner, and minority white police force, it's probably not a racial issue is honestly a good reason to die



It doesn't matter if half the suspects were purple, if you injure someone and then let them die in custody that could be taken to be murder. There's always some excuse with you. 

The person had a criminal record. 

They were just being neglectful. 

Well, that guy--he was resisting arrest...

Mentioning that half of the guys involved were black doesn't help your case either. It's not as if race is the only thing that matters here. Someone died in police custody. The arrest itself has been called into question. Weren't you the one trying to tell us about the autopsy reports back when the other shootings happened? 

Well the ME ruled this a homicide, so I guess you can stop asking why they're being prosecuted.


----------



## Blue (May 3, 2015)

I ain't defending police. My stance has always been that police brutality and lack of accountability is a problem, but race baiting is a worse one.


----------



## Hand Banana (May 3, 2015)

Back peddling when done right.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 3, 2015)

Blue said:


> I ain't defending police. My stance has always been that police brutality and lack of accountability is a problem, but race baiting is a worse one.



Race baiting is so bad that it kills people? That's a new one.


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 3, 2015)

Some of the inappropriate commentary and inclusion of race in this country's culture has to lead to problems. I don't think you can nail down an influence like that or chart where it begins and where it ends, but a lot of people seem to be overstepping what's actually happening in their real life and paying into these tensions. You've got the majority of officers who never even discharge their firearms in the line of duty, a majority of shootings involving suicide by cop / mental illness / criminal histories, and this scary outlier of questionable cases where apparently some regular guy gets shot up for accidentally being in the wrong place with the wrong police, or accidentally losing his temperament and making the wrong gesture at just the wrong time, and all of a sudden people think it's happening all the time and they're in danger too. It's out of step with reality. People are warping what's actually happening.

I mean, Sandtown is terrible. No offense to Sandtown townies. But it's a shitty neighborhood. That doesn't mean it was always a shitty neighborhood or it will be a shitty neighborhood in the future, or that there aren't good people there trying to improve things. But it's a shitty nieghborhood with its own problems. If you don't live in that neighborhood, maybe the problems those people are standing for shouldn't resonate you with so powerfully. I don't think this stuff is that universal, and when we try to make it universal in solidarity or support, our perceptions get warped. Race baiting stuff make people take sides too quickly, and then some middle class black guy in Seattle is resonating with Sandtown people. It's cool that we feel connected, but if we make too much of a leap, we can mess up our own pov, and suddenly black people flatout are in danger of getting shot by police.

Then you're thinking like zero.


----------



## Blue (May 3, 2015)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Race baiting is so bad that it kills people? That's a new one.



CTK, please. Don't make me waste time.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 3, 2015)

Evidently, you have no idea what "racebaiting" means. You and Mega have reduced that to a meaningless buzzword.


----------



## Blue (May 3, 2015)

You would prefer "recklessly inciting ethnic tension" I guess?

Well, there you go.


----------



## Capt. Autismo (May 3, 2015)

This shit is getting old.


----------



## ExoSkel (May 3, 2015)

Did anyone notice that the black protesters stopped using the term "white cops killing black" after finding out 3 of the cops were black?

I find this fucking hilarious and sad. That racebait failed miserably.


----------



## Hand Banana (May 3, 2015)

ExoSkel said:


> Did anyone notice that the black protesters stopped using the term "white cops killing black" after finding out 3 of the cops were black?
> 
> I find this fucking hilarious and sad. That racebait failed miserably.



Except no video shows the three black cops doing anything to the victim.


----------



## Blue (May 3, 2015)

NaS said:


> Except no video shows the three black cops doing anything to the victim.



The black driver is the only one with a murder charge

clearly something saw something


----------



## Saishin (May 3, 2015)

tanman said:


> Black people being implicated doesn't remove race for the equation. Yes, I'm saying what you think I'm saying. Some of the worst racism in the U.S. (and in the world) exists *within* the oppressed minority. Many (most) people in America associate black people with crime & unemployment/under-education. That perception effects black people too.
> 
> Due process though is a yep. Guilt is presumed in America.


Most of these social-economical disparities between African-Americans and White-Americans have their origin to the segregation era,the racist polices of that time have created the foundations of the current racial issues that all of us are seeing since the 60's


----------



## Saishin (May 3, 2015)

Compilation of the best moments of the riots of Baltimore,take popcorns and enjoy 

[youtube]rWJM2wZb1Ew[/youtube]

[YOUTUBE]cjPsxhsLouw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ExoSkel (May 3, 2015)

Looks like a set up for the setting of Rise of the Planet of the Apes.


----------



## Saishin (May 3, 2015)

ExoSkel said:


> Looks like a set up for the setting of Rise of the Planet of the Apes.


Haha that's what I really thought while watching these videos


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 4, 2015)

I had no idea it was that easy to kick a car window in


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 4, 2015)

nightbringer said:


> I had no idea it was that easy to kick a car window in



We blacks get a racial bonus of +2 to all rioting related skills. I can throw a cinder-block accurately like nobody's business.


----------

